# Confused? can you help explain Positive OPK 6DPO? Dull cramping,achy lower back



## Beeptime

Please, experienced ttc'ers, any similar experiences? I'm SO confused. I am about 6dpo right now. NTNP. A couple dpo, I had some lightening bolt pains through my right bb on the side near my arm. Thought it was weird, but whatever. Now, for the past couple days I've had very dull cramping very low, centered, right above my pubic bone. Almost constant! Not painful, but just so uncomfortable. With my cramping I've had very annoying, constant lower back pain. Yesterday I was so perplexed, I ran to the store to get some Dollar tree OPKs thinking maybe I was wrong about my O. It came up almost positive. ALMOST as dark as the control line. Today, I did and $tree OPK and it was definitely positive, test line MUCH darker than the control. :/ But this definitely does not feel like O. I'm on CD 16, that would be a pretty late O for a 27 day cycle. Still getting these shooting pains in my right boob throughout the day. I'm SO annoyed. WHAT IS WRONG WITH MY HORMONES?! How exactly DO OPK surges work? Do they stay dark after O until AF? Why is it darker today than yesterday? There's no way I'm just now O'ing...right? And no, I don't temp... NTNP ;) Thank you for any input. My hubs just thinks I'm always a hormonal nutcase :( I know you ladies are the only one's that really understand! Oh, huge detail... after ATTC for a year, we gave it up due to the heart break... we are at about 4 yrs TTC+NTNP. :/ We've both been checked and are both "fine". :(


----------



## Dill

I don't have much advice, except that no, your OPKs do not stay positive after ovulation through the arrival of AF. LH surges and then drops promptly afterward. A positive OPK well after ovulation can mean that you are pregnant, but not until after a HPT would show you are positive.

As for what's going on, no idea! It could be that you are ovulating late (CD16 isn't particularly late in a cycle), it could be that you are releasing a second egg, it could be that your first LH surge was unproductive and your body is trying again.


----------



## Beeptime

Thank you so much for you response. Good to know they don't generally stay positive after O through the rest of the cycle. I just took another OPK 10 mins ago, and another strong positive, much darker than the control. Wouldn't it be terrible if my body was in a constant state of trying to O without ever actually Oing?! What horror! Maybe that's why I'm so hormonally whacked. Oh well, I will continue to check day by day. Definitely interesting.

How long do OPKs usually stay positive (darker than control) after O?


----------



## Dill

They don't! You ovulate 12-36 hours after a positive OPK. They are typically only positive for the one day that you surge, though it is possible to have two days of positive OPKs if you catch the LH on the upward swing of the surge one day, and the downward fall the next.


----------



## Beeptime

I just re-read my OP and I said yesterday was CD 16 but it was actually 17. SO maybe I had the upward surge on 17 and now downward on cd18. ? Ha! what a joke. Trying to figure this stuff out with all the alternate paths our bodies can take is so INSANE. But again, thanks for your response. I will check again tomorrow- anticipating a neg OPK!


----------



## Dill

That could be a definite possibility! Cycle lengths can vary pretty widely. Your luteal phase should remain fairly constant (14 days is average), but ovulation dates can be tricky.

What brand of OPK are you using, and what cycle date did you start testing?


----------



## Beeptime

I'm using dollar tree OPKs and I began testing on CD 16. I'd say that test was about the same as the control. CD 17 was much darker than the control, and today (18) was darker than yesterdays. If I was using OPK for it's intended purpose, I should have started testing much earlier. The only reason I decided to test was because I was having such strange constant cramping and backache, I figured I must be having some weird hormone stuff going on. So I went out bought a few OPKs... honestly, I don't know why. What good is it doing except confirming, yep, I DO have weird hormone stuff going on. :) I just thought I had definitely already O'd because I had my normal super pinch in my right ovary. I usually always feel the pinch.


----------



## Dill

Did you save the tests? Sometimes, they can look pretty darn near positive until you compare them to an actual positive. (The countdowntopregnancy site has a gallery where you can upload pictures and get yes/no votes on your OPKs, which is handy if you're not used to reading them just yet!)

It's also possible that the tests are lousy. :-/ I use cheapie dip strips I bought off Amazon, but they've worked really well for me.

Have you been checking your CM? That can be another good way to determine whether you're in your fertile period or not.


----------



## Beeptime

I didn't keep the tests since you are only supposed to read them during the timeframe. But I did take pics. I'll try to post them. 

Also, yes I do pay attention to my CM. I used to be obsessed! I used to even show my DH- LOOK AT THIS BEAUTIFUL EWCM! But, currently my cm is NOT fertile looking at all. More sticky snot-like.


----------



## Beeptime

The first is OPK cd17, and the second is OPK cd18. Both positive, no?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2582.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 38









IMG_2587.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 41


----------



## Dill

Wow, I'd definitely say so! So that either means you're ovulating late, or those tests are awful.


----------



## Beeptime

HAHAHA!!! Two great conclusions. I didn't even think of it, but I SHOULD have went out today and bought some decent ones to compare with. Maybe if I get another positive tomorrow, I will go get some other brand. It's interesting too because I've read some ladies never get positives on dollar tree OPKs. Twilight zone for sure. :)


----------



## Dill

Don't you just love being in limbo?

Hopefully tomorrow will bring a much-needed answer for you. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you'll have a negative tomorrow so you know what's going on! (In the meantime, DTD!)


----------



## Beeptime

Oh my god... Ugh. I hate to say it, but ever since TTC I really don't like DTD as much. Really sad actually. I feel like i should go to therapy for decreased sex drive. :/


----------



## Dill

It definitely does take some of the spontaneity and fun out of it when you have to force it for timing purposes. I've found it makes for a good time to introduce new things to keep it interesting and spice it up a bit so you don't end up thinking, "Get it over with!"


----------



## Kazy

Hi there. I used dollar store opks for a bit last year. I thought opks were always so confusing but the cycle I conceived I actually had a positive test for 1-2 days after ff said I ovulated. It was probably only my 3rd month using opks but 6-7 month temping. I was really agitated. So I have found temping to be the most accurate. Interestingly
Enough when I had the weird opks is when I got a BFP and originally was expecting twins which they guessed were fraternal (lost one at 12 weeks). So it turns out inoculated twice that month. But when that happens it's
Generally close together and not possible (I don't think) a week apart. The other thing that happens is your body can hear up to O but not actually ovulate and then Try again a bit later and O then. But those tests for sure look positive to me. Could be a bad batch too like others said.


----------



## Beeptime

Wow Kazy, that's interesting about your opk experience. I definitely won't count on this being any kind of a sign though. Very sorry to hear about your loss, but also still very happy for your sticky bean :) I really need to start temping, but at the same time I REALLY don't want to get back into that 'trying' mind state- it totally consumes a person :/ I don't want to be an emotional wreck again. I Wonder if I did gear up to O but it didn't happen? The only thing is that pinch, that very very distinct O pinch... I'd swear that's when the egg burst through, but I guess I could be wrong. I'm at work right now, going to take and OPK when I get home. Fingers crossed for a neg I can figure out this hormonal nonsense. Lol. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## Kazy

Incompletely understand. I am
Pretty sure we are done after this baby but I don't know if I'll ever temp again. It's so overwhelming and way more relaxing to just not do temping. After I got the confusion on my last cycle I had already decided I was done. My dr was talking about Clomid in a few months anyway so I was ready to put temping down. 
Anyway, easier to say now because I got a BFP. Hope you get yours soon too! And that opk is neg so you don't have to keep wondering.


----------



## Beeptime

Un-fricken-fortunately, I took an OPK this afternoon and it was definitely the darkest positive yet. BAHHHHH. And I didn't go buy another brand to test against because I was sure it would be negative and I wouldn't need to worry about it. I guess I still don't technically need to worry about anything. 

t think I must just be going through some crazy, wonky cycle. Another strange thing, I've been a steady 112/111 lb and just weighed in a few days ago at 106.4?! I've been checking since then and I've been between 106/108. No stress, nothing different. I feel like that must mean I'm just having some kind of crazy hormones or something. 

Kazy, still so happy for your BFP and the relief of never having to temp again! You are so free! LOL. So you never had to do the clomid thing? Everyone always suggests it, my husband begged me to do it, but my Dr says I'm ovulating so I don't actually need it. Maybe the next time I give in and go try to sort out fertility stuff with docs, I'll bring it up and see what they think.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Dill

Wow! I was so sure it would be negative today. Time to go nab a different brand, methinks! :-/


----------



## Beeptime

The only interesting thing about them is that even if they are a bad batch, I'd think they'd be equally bad, but they have been progressively getting darker.


----------



## Dill

It could be that they're accurate, but prone to oversaturation... so maybe the test lines are showing up darker than they SHOULD be, but still able to get darker as your LH increases?

Just guessing, at this point.


----------



## Beeptime

That's a really great guess. I think that could make a lot of sense :) DH and I BD last night... so hopefully I'm covered. I still feel like that is a pretty darn late O though. Better late than never!!! I am contemplating running to the store.


----------



## Beeptime

Plot twist- just wiped and had a little bit of ewcm with a tiny streak of bright blood in it. (Even took a pic so in a couple days when I doubt myself, I can verify that it actually happened. hahaha. Haven't had mid-cycle spotting in a long time. Maybe I totally did just O!!!


----------



## Dill

AHHH, so exciting! I bet you did! :happydance:


----------



## Beeptime

AHH Low uterus cramping just started back up... feels just like a couple minutes before my AF cramps go full blown. I totally feel like starting AF right now or in a couple hours. Yikes. This is a crappy O if that's what it is!


----------



## Kazy

I thought for sure it would be neg. could be O bleeding. Hopefully!!
I didn't have to do Clomid. I had no trouble conceiving my first three and took that for granted. This time around took 7 months and then I had MMC and then two cycles later I conceived the twins. My dr suggested Clomid actually after about 6 months of trying saying that even though I did O Clomid helps women have more viable egg release. I had been temping up to that point and could prove I did O. I told her I preferred to wait. I had my annual scheduled for 6 months later and she said we could start them if we wanted. I just really wanted to wait it out for a bit. I stopped temping at 6 months (originally only did it to see for sure if I was ovulating). Then got BFP which like I said ended in MMC. 
I had one cycle after that which I'm pretty sure I didn't O on but wasn't temping because emotionally I couldn't handle it. Them the next cycle got pregnant. 
Anyway, that's my story. Clomid has been wonderful for so any people and I think if I hadn't gotten pregnant by my next dr visit I probably would have seriously considered taking it. But I was really concerned about age gap with my kids. But you have to be comfortable and do what feels best for you and your family.


----------



## Seasalt

Pos opk late in cycle are also associated with pregnancy as lh and hcg mimic each other. Coupled with the spotting, I vote for a possible pregnancy.


----------



## Beeptime

Kazy the fact that you effortly conceived 3 completely blows my mind. I always thought it would be that way, since that's what we learn as kids. I feel like infertility should be discussed more in school so when we grow up ad have trouble getting pg we don't feel so fricken alone! Anyway, glad you didn't have to do the clomid, as i feel like anything that messes with hormones is just like a gamble of releasing a monster or something. I don't want to be any worse if an emotional wreck! 

As much as I know I should just quit opk testing, it's kind of a fun science experiment! I'm all abut experiments. :)

Sea salt, as much as I wish I could take some hope from your post, I don't feel pregnant In The least :/ just the same discomfort low in y uterus. I'm getting soooo annoyed! And I lost 4-5 lbs... Lol, I'd think I'd be gaining instead!


----------



## lilsoybean

Hi beeptime,

I just wanted to say hello and good luck. I noticed that you have also been trying for about 3 years. It will be 3 years TTC #1 for us in June. We were able to conceive once but it sadly ended in miscarriage. We are in our 3rd TWW after LAP surgery and I believe I'm 7 dpo. I've been getting really down and have considered giving up TTC altogether just to have a normal life again. I thought you might be feeling the same after trying so long and I just wanted to offer some encouragement and let you know that you aren't alone :). Good luck on your BFP!

P.S. I've also heard that positive OPK can be pregnancy but 6 dpo would be kind of early for a BFP on any device.


----------



## Beeptime

Hi Lilsoybean! Thanks for stopping by to send your encouragement. I'm sorry to hear that you've been trying for so long as well! I'm very sad to hear that you've had a mc, but happy to hear that you CAN get Pg :) :) :) That's the first step! Finger crossed that we don't have to wait much longer, but honestly I expect to. 

I know 6dpo would be too early for pretty much any test, but that was days ago. I'm now 9dpo (according to what I thought my original O was) and just took another positive opk about 10 mins ago. :/ I think like Dill said, I may have just gotten an overly sensitive pack of tests prone to over saturation. ... who knows really. All I know is that I don't know anything. BUT maybe I JUST ovulated like yesterday, or maybe my body is in a constant state of trying and that's why I have the high LH and pos opk?


----------



## Citylily

I have a list of symptoms from my 2WW when I was pregnant with my daughter 3 years ago, weirdly (and probably because I just wanted to pee on something!) I took an OPK at 6DPO and it was positive. I then got my BFP on a FRER 3 days later. So fingers crossed this is a good sign for you! &#128513;


----------



## Beeptime

Citylily, congrats on your 3 year old BFP :) Out of curiosity what were your TWW symptoms?


----------



## Beeptime

I just wanted to take a minute to whine and complain. I am sooooo tired of the mix of feelings I've been having. It's making me sad. Like I feel SUCH pity for myself right now. Still having the aches and cramps in my low uterus. Very low and centered, some times a very dull ache, the next minute very crampy. One minute feels like af, the next minute totally doesn't. And my low back feels like a mix of dull ache, cramps, and butterflies ? And my hips, feel like pain and butterflies. Like restless leg syndrome, the need to move all the time. I just am feeling sooooo sorry for myself. It's making me grumpy. Like I'm pouting about it. Freak... I thought I'd whine online to you ladies rather than annoying the heck out of my husband. :(


----------



## Kazy

Ah beep time. It's ok to have moments like these. TTC is so incredibly hard to wait out. Praying you have peace soon and answers to what's going on with your body. 
Vent all you need. That's what this group of ladies is for.


----------



## Beeptime

Thank you for understanding!! Like, why the f*** do I have to have to deal with having intense cramps for a few days of the month, then bleed for a week, AND have constant dull aches and cramps for weeks in-between? Do cysts feel like constant dull aches and cause back pain? I'm trying to figure out what the alternative reasons may be.


----------



## ezbabydust

Hiya beeptime aw hun sound like your not having a goodtime at all! *hugs*
On the upside tho it could be possible pregnancy! If your all about science experiments take a HPT and just ''see''....I'm curious too lolz!


----------



## Beeptime

LOL ezbabydust, you can't trick me into it! I'm only 9dpo if I ovulated the first time and 1dpo or so if I O'd when any of these crazy OPKs were positive. I don't think I'm preg. For sure. Def not pg. But I will keep this updated as to when I finally start AF to see which was my actual O. I'm due in 7 days. 

Also, I have a question. I used to track my CM so I'm super familiar with it, however since I've quit trying, I've quit tracking. Yesterday on 8dpo(according to when I *thought* I O'd) I had a glob of ewcm with a tiny streak of bright blood. And the ewcm has since vanished. SOoooooo, my initial thought was that I maybe I WAS actually Oing yesterday because of the blood and the EWCM, but then I realized the EWCM only lasted about an hour, but usually EWCM around O lasts for days. Any opinions on EWCM...?


----------



## ezbabydust

Loool my trick failed!!one can only try!lol 
....But yh I got my bfp 9dpo with my youngest bubby...I'm just saying...putting it out there ;) 
On the topic of ewcm with a glob of blood in it ..could be ib going from if you ovulated a few days ago...or it could be ovulation bleeding but that sounds unlikely tbh becuase it went! Sorry to not be much help! Have u any symptoms since that ewcm with blood in it?x


----------



## Beeptime

Haven't had anything new or different. Just the same crampy/achy uterus, cramps/achy lower back, and tightness/butterflies in my hips. LoL. I wish I had symptoms I could report. I just don't think this cycle is THE cycle.


----------



## Beeptime

One thing I just noticed right now is my cheeks feel so hot. Not the rest of me, I'm comfortable. My house is even a little cooler than usual, but my cheeks are soo warm. I just looked in the mirror and they are bright red. I'd definitely imagine this is a hormonal thing. Doesn't ever happen unless my body is overheating. ...I just need to really read up on hormones and figure out what they all do and what kind of physical changes they cause. :) I need a "Hormones for Dummies" book! LOL


----------



## Amy1123

I think you should take a pregnancy test. Period and pregnancy cramps are very similar. And cm can change a lot from day to day after conception. As for weight, you wouldn't gain any from being pregnant yet. 
I hope you are! You should check


----------



## Citylily

I really think you should test! I'm testing tomorrow (28th) at 9dpo again, sooooo hoping for that BFP! I know 9dpo is early, but I've had one before, so...!!! Here is the list of symptoms with my last pregnancy  loads and loads of luck to everyone!

1DPO- cramping, gas, vivid dreams
2DPO- cramping, gas, vivid dreams.
3DPO- Vivid dreams, peeing a lot in the night, heartburn.
4DPO- Vivid dreams, abdominal twinges, heartburn.
5DPO- Vivid dreams, twinges, cramping, weepy, gas.
6DPO- Vivid dreams, twinges, dark OPK, bb twinges, headache, backache (Lower left), lots of nausea pm.
7DPO- Vivid dreams, angry! A little nausea pm.
8DPO- Vivid dreams, heavy feeling boobs, mild cramps, mild headaches, mild nausea.
9DPO- Vivid dreams, achey boobs and faint BFP with a FRER and FMU!
10DPO- BFP
11DPO- BFP
12DPO- digi BFP!


----------



## Beeptime

Thank you for posting your symptoms! Are any of those matching up with how you're currently feeling? I can't wait to hear how it goes. Best of luck with your morning test! :)


----------



## Beeptime

Good morning, just checking in. Still no symptoms. Just the same cramps. Will be taking another opk this afternoon. I feel like it finally might be negative.


----------



## Citylily

How many DPO are you now? When are you testing? I'm testing first thing in the morning, eeeeeek! I'm so scared of a bfn. How did the opk go?


----------



## Beeptime

I am currently 10dpo of my original thought O.... or I have no idea, maybe I still haven't O'd? I just took another dollar tree OPK of a different lot# incase my other batch was just bad, but it is still quite positive. Today is my 6th pos opk. :/ Still no symptoms. Same cramps are still sticking around. Also took a pg test since it was just a buck, and that was very negative. Not surprised at all, and the BFN didn't even hurt my feelings, because I so don't feel pg at all. Still contemplating my OPK results. Now its def way late in my cycle to be getting positives signaling O. I'm due to start in 6 days.

Fingers crossed for your test tomorrow! I can't wait for the update. No pressure though, I hate pressure. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2624.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dill

So odd! I've never heard of this before. If AF hits on time, I'd chalk it up as a fluke, unless it keeps going next cycle. Otherwise, it might be time to go in for blood tests/hormone panels.


----------



## Beeptime

:( I've already had my hormones tested before. Everything came up fine. Guess I'm just a mystery.


----------



## snshine23

Last month, I had the urge to POAS and the only thing I had was a Dollar Tree OPK. It came up positive a few days before AF, so of course I had a little hope that I was pregnant. But if an OPK is showing positive and you're pregnant, than a HPT would be positive as well. I found out the hard way that you have a lh surge before AF comes. I hope this isn't the case for you! Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Dill

That was then, and this is now... Your hormones can change any time, and something is definitely up if you're having such extended LH surges! It could turn out to be harmless, but maybe it's something that's affecting your efforts to ttc, so it'd be worth knowing about if it doesn't clear up on its own within the next couple of cycles.


----------



## Beeptime

IN THE NAME OF SCIENCE *announcer's voice*, I read the men also produce LH. So, I had my hub take a dollar tree OPK thinking that if it is just an overly sensitive test, it would pick up his hormones. I was definitely expecting at least a line... but nothing. Stark white negative. It was fun to switch roles and be urging HIM to take the test this time. "Do you have to pee yet?" LOL. He always puts sticks on the toilet for me to pee on and insists I take them. He soooo wants to be a daddy .

And yes, Dill. I do agree that I should go get another round of blood tests for my hormones. :(


----------



## Dill

Haha oh goodness, LOVE the experiment! And interesting results. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Kazy

Lol. Too funny


----------



## Beeptime

I'm sorry I'm still talking about this, but at least I'm entertaining myself. :) I think this is sooooooo cool! So last night, I made another pass through the bathroom after hubby took the OPK and saw a faint faint line!!! OPK picked up my hubby's LH!!!! YAY! How cool is that! Maybe he will be ovulating soon! LOL!!!

As for me, I will be taking another silly OPK this afternoon. Hubby said, "Maybe you are having a long surge and have been spewing eggs all over the place!" Hahaha. If only.....
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Dill

I couldn't help myself, I just pictured a spawning salmon... eggs everywhere... hahaha. Maybe he's right?


----------



## Beeptime

Surprise, surprise, another Positive OPK today. Must just be spewing eggs all over the place. AF better watch out, due in 5 days, I might just spew eggs all over her too.


----------



## Dill

:rofl:


----------



## Citylily

Well, I was feeling hopeful and tested this morning at 9DPO with FMU and it was a :bfn: I might test again tomorrow, do you think there's still hope? 
I have no idea what could be going on with all your + OPKs?!!! Very weird! When are you doing a HPT?


----------



## Citylily

Sorry Beeptime, I misread your update with a BFN. Wah, I'm sorry. I have no idea what could be going on, but I laughed at the thought of 'spewing eggs everywhere!'
I kinda wish I had some OPKs left just to see what happens if my hubby takes one!!!


----------



## Citylily

9DPO FRER. :nope:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Seasalt

When are you testing?


----------



## Beeptime

Boo, I'm sorry citylily :( 9dpo is way early though. But still, just seeing the bfn sucks!!! I don't know if I'm even going to test again. I think I must have just had a super late O and will end up with a late AF. So I'm sure I have a couple more weeks of waiting for Af :/


----------



## Dill

It might not hurt to pick up a couple of the 99-cent cheapies at Walmart (no need for a 50pack of wondfos *cough* *cough*) and try one now, and one in a week!


----------



## Beeptime

Dill, you talking PG tests or OPKs?


----------



## Dill

HPTs!


----------



## Beeptime

So, another positive OPK today, but not quite as dark as yesterdays. Blah blah blah. 

And something kind of exciting, I got my very first ever evap on an HPT! I am 10000% sure it was an evap as the line wasn't quite the appropriate size, but it was still fun because it gave me SOMETHING to look at!! Finally! Haha... simple joys. I've always read this forums and been like, "Evap? WTH is an evap?" I get it now! Part of the club!


----------



## Dill

Pic? :D


----------



## Beeptime

Nope sorry, already took out that wretched trash. But you can totally trust me on this!


----------



## Dill

Blue ink or pink?


----------



## Beeptime

Pink. Don't worry your little heart out. It was an evap, I promise! I can find a picture similar to it online if you want to see?


----------



## Dill

Yes! I've never heard of the "thin line" evaps on pinkies before, so I'd love to see what you're referring to. :D


----------



## Beeptime

Not thin, just not right :) Maybe even fat?


----------



## Dill

o____O hmm


----------



## Beeptime

Just an update. Another positive OPK today, though slightly lighter than 2 days ago. And another BFN hpt. I've apparently been extra moody lately. My DH told me that his feelings were hurt about me being so grumpy toward him lately. And today I went to my new bank, and they wouldn't give me a credit card. I have a $5000 limit at my other bank, my DH makes $60k/ year but since I go to school Mon-Fri and only work an the weekends, I'm not personally making enough money for a credit card.?!! Oh yeah, I have stellar credit too! I left almost in tears and took it wayyy too personally. Then it turned to anger...very unreasonable. I am at a point in my life that I am the most responsible I've ever been, and NOW I can't have a credit card? All I was trying to do, was to sort out everything to have it all in one bank and not spread out over several. UGH! I'm about due for PMS, so that explains it I guess! 

How's everyone else?


----------



## Dill

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well, Beeptime! Sucks that your bank is being jerky about a credit card. I can understand why you'd be upset.


----------



## Beeptime

Just being hit with the normal PMS-moodiness. How are you doing, Dill?


----------



## Dill

Pretty crappy, tbh. I feel out. :( Absolutely nothing on this morning's test, even though my sense of smell is so strong that it's driving my crazy. I can't bear to eat the salad I brought to work for lunch because the dressing (MY FAVORITE) makes me feel sick every time I catch a whiff of it. And now my boobs are so sore that my underarms are tender and achy, and so heavy-feeling that my back is killing me. Hubby commented out of the blue the other night that my nips looked big and sore. Guh!


----------



## Beeptime

Wow.... I'm still really hopeful that you ARE pg. You're symptoms seem to be undeniable to you. That's why tests suck so much!!! All it takes is for one test to tell you NO and you feel completely down and out. It's so unfair! That's why I hate testing. I always prefer to just wait for AF, but this cycle has just been, different. So I consulted this forum, which has made me even more crazy. I've always noticed the more time I spend on this site, the more depressed I get. I usually try to just avoid it. EVEN though I wasn't even trying or hoping for this cycle, now that I've invested so much time into this site, I'm just totally consumed and depressed again. 

I just scheduled a DR apt, for March! So far! But hopefully it will reveal a simple hormonal imbalance or something?


----------



## Dill

Its even worse when it's just a constant stream of negative tests. It's why I keep telling myself I'll wait to 14dpo, and then I cave, and waste a ton of tests, and just get increasingly depressed.

Bleh.

I personally find the forums helpful. I don't really have anyone I can obsess with IRL! My sister has experience with MCs, but also already has 3 kids of her own, and a busy schedule, and just doesn't have time to listen to me. Hubby gets depressed when I try to talk to him about it. It's nice to have other women who understand and can offer support.

...and on the other hand, it can also be depressing sometimes when I slog through a ton of posts about BFPs, especially on early DPO HPTs. I am genuinely happy for each positive, but it hurts a little, sometimes. It's the same way when I go on my favorite HPT gallery site. Happy for the women who are excited about testing positive... and secretly a little envious when it's an unmistakable positive at, say, 7dpo.

But if it was just me obsessing alone in my little brain, I think I would just give up on the whole mess entirely and label myself deficient.


----------



## Beeptime

I just re-read my post and it was kinda negative-Nancy! I find this website very comforting and helpful as well. I don't actually have anyone that I can talk to about this stuff, so this is really my only safe place to be completely open. What I mean about the site bringing me down, is every time I'm on it I inevitably become consumed with testing,symptoms and obviously all of the other surrounding BFPs. It just makes me dwell on my situation even more. 

And I couldn't agree more about the happy/sad feelings about other BFPs. I don't even have the slightest idea what it would be like... like never having seen the ocean, only hearing about it from others. I have a true happiness for everyone that gets their BFP because I know the joy that it would bring me if I got one. So I'm very happy that someone gets to have that joy! But at the same time, every time I'm a little envious, but more than that, I wonder what is wrong with ME? :( So I end up in another loop of negativity. 

I just feel so much better when I'm neglecting the entire realm of TTC. No symptom spotting, no forums, no trying, no testing.

But every time I do end up back to the forums, I always find a couple special gals that I genuinely care to follow. Like you! I've been checking for your updates daily because I so genuinely want you to get your BFP :) 

What a sap. LOL. :')


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I'm stalking the two of you! lol Just tossing this out there...I cant remember exactly the dpos etc...but back when i was trying to get pregnant with my daughter, I remember having + opks for a day or so then they went -....but then like a week, almost two weeks later they were + until I ran out of tests, maybe 4 days...I got my BFP 11 days later. This go around, we are not TTC but we rely 90% on the pull out method and the other 10% on condoms. I think we had an oopsy, I just feel it in my bones lol I only keep track of my cycles on an app on my phone and noticed that the one day I felt like he didn't quite make it out, my app said I was fertile. Didn't pay attention to any cm til that day and havent had any what I would call fertile cm since that day lol But Wed I think I had implantation..tues night I cramped for a while then Wed afternoon, only once when I wiped I had watery, super light pink cm....I did this with my daughter and I wish I would've wrote down somewhere how many days between that happened and when I got my bfp. But I've tested everyday since Wed and all have been bfns. One I saw something on a dollar tree but the ones after were neg and I got that crappy first response rapid result instead of the FRER and I can see something everrrrrr so slightly and on the pic inverted. But I'm not holding my breath. AF is due Monday so I'm not testing again til then, maybe even Tues....I just have that crazy feeling that somethings up in there...and you two have amused me lol


----------



## PrayinForBaby

And I wont even mention all the symptoms I have...but I could just be symptom spotting lol Biggest one I remember from my first pregnancy was being tired and nauseated....both of which Im doing now on top of a list of others lol


----------



## Beeptime

Wow Prayin, thanks for posting! Do you remember if you were late when you got your first bfp? Intersting about your possible implantation bleeding. I can't wait to find out the answer ;). I also had a tiny amount of blood streak about 8 dpo and then a fleck of brown in my cm a day or two later. Wonder if possibly implantation, Wrong-late ovulation, or just a crazy hormone flux. Oh the possibilities! LOL. I'm not experiencing any symptoms that I'm aware of, I'm trying my hardest not to symptom spot, but if you get bored I'd love to hear what symptoms you have going on. Glad we could help you pass the time in the TWW ;)


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I cant remember!! Back then I had like 35 day cycles, in the last year I've had 27-29 day cycles...so I think I consider myself regular now. I do remember (ok, not really remember but I'm looking back through all of my old threads from way back when lol) that my last period then was oct 16th, i thought I had gotten pregnant around 0ct 28th from my first set of + tests...but then on like nov 4th or 5th they went + again until I ran out of tests around the 10th or 11th. I got the faintest line ever on Nov 21, still faint on Nov 22, when I got off work the 23rd I went to the hospital for the +/- blood test and it was +.....somewhere in those 2-4 days I had a digi turn + lol 

Now, aside from the being pooped all the time and off and on nausea...Ive had:

This off low back pain and hip pain...the low back is dull but there all the time, but I almost feel like my hips arent holding my legs right lol Just a weak feeling in the muscles...
Head aches off/on
Blood sugar dropping quicker than normal (I'm hypoglycemic, normally managed very well, this past week I've had multiple low readings)
MY BOOBS HURT! Even if my own arm brushes my nipple in the shower it HURTS!!! And just all of it, in it, on the surface, nipple, everything lol
Also, on the boob thing, I normally have super light areolas...they are still light but look like they've been outlined with lip liner...its ridiculous!
Mentioned tired, but also cant sleep for crap lol
Peeing every 1 to 2 hrs, when I can normally go all day and not have to pee
Food aversion....everything I think sounds good....few bites in and I'm done...


----------



## PrayinForBaby

And I get dizzy and short of breath pretty quickly doing the most mundane tasks....shoot, even rolling over in bed last night felt like a feat lol


----------



## PrayinForBaby

ooo, last one....night time blocked sinuses....no cold or sickness but my nose says different


Ok im done I swear!


----------



## Dill

My symptoms just keep getting worse but I'm pretty sure it's just the craziest pms ever. Bfn after bfn. I feel like AF is coming soon.

Very excited about the possible IB, beep!!! Fingers are crossed sosososo tight for you!!! 

Haha, a stalker! :) Here's hoping your oopsie brings you the result you're praying for, Prayin. Sounding promising!


----------



## Beeptime

Prayin, your symptoms sure sound promising. Hilarious analogy about you lip liner nips! :) Hopefully a great sign. Keep us updated when you test!

Dill, which of your symptoms have been getting worse?

My dull lower cramps and back ache quit yesterday. FINALLY. But SO weird. And I ran out of OPKs but it would be so interesting if my OPKs had turned negative yesterday? Like maybe the backache and cramps had to do with the LH? Who knows. I'm technically due tues. And am 15 DPO according to my first suspected O date. OR 6,5,4, DPO according to my streak of Positive OPKS recently. Lol


----------



## Dill

My sensitive sense of smell just kept getting worse and worse.

Buuuuuuuuut AF hit, so clearly it was just terrible PMS.


----------



## Beeptime

:( :( :( I'm so sorry, Dill. Why the heck would PMS give you those kind of symptoms?! SO CRUEL!!!


----------



## Dill

My body hates me! I've always known that. That's why I've got a medical file like an encyclopedia set.

But next ovulation is on its way, so that's something to look forward to! It'll be happening right around my birthday. Guess I know what to wish for as my present!!! :)


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Awww boo!!! AF sure is a bitch! Refused to test today since AF is due tomorrow.


----------



## Beeptime

Great attitude, Dill. :) That's how I usually feel as well. Sad for a few minutes, but then grateful for a fresh start and ready to "do the damn thing" . 

Prayin, I will be checking in tomorrow to see how it goes! I NEVER in my life thought that I would be tracking stranger's menstrual cycles! LOL!!!!

One thing I've noticed recently, which would be AWESOME if it was a new AF symptom for me is glowing, clear skin! I usually have fairly bad blemished skin, but the past few days I've been clearing right up! I went out of the house with NO makeup at all, just moisturizer! I wish my skin could stay like this foreverrrrrr!


----------



## Dill

Pregnancy before last, my skin was AMAZING! It had super powers, I swear. It cleared up, it was glowing and dewy, any blemishes would literally heal within 24 hours with no redness or scarring. I seriously hope future pregnancies work the same way, haha. It was awesome.

Could be a very good sign for you!!!


----------



## Beeptime

Geeze Dill! I do not need to hear that! I still have 0 symp and am convinced I'm not PG. But yes exactly that! I had a tiny little bump that I picked at (bad, I know) and the scab would normally last a week, but it cleared up completely, no redness, no scar. It's amazing!


----------



## Dill

I'm a picker. Guilty!

Get yourself some hpts stat!


----------



## Beeptime

:headspin:I just had a very sharp pinch/stab in my right O area (the side I thought I O'd out of). Lasted about 5 seconds. Maybe I just O'd. Hahahaha- I crack myself up.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

^lol!! Anything is possible! Hubby and I just had spontaneous :sex: and weird, earlier this evening (before) had watery cm, not lotiony....I think I'm gonna wait an extra day just to be sure...I've not had a cycle go more than 29 days in over a year, so just to be sure I'm gonna tack on that extra day lol


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I caved, used a cb digi with the weeks estimator this morning.... :bfn: Boooo!!


----------



## Beeptime

DAMN! Sorry for the BFN. I still think you're definitely in the game though. Your symptoms sound SO promising. I wish I had some fun symptoms to obsess over :/.

Nada!!! Just strange everyday bodily functions.lol.

I'll post them anyway, although I really believe them to be normal stuff that just happens to be occurring while I'm in the TWW.

BFN last night. FYI

-In the evening an hour or two after dinner, I got the most insanely strong diarrhea type cramping that hurt so bad I didn't want to move. I was scared I was going to explode. Accompanied by a hot flash and overall sick feeling. That isn't a normal thing for me, and I didn't eat anything out of the ordinary. BUT those terrifying moments of pending explosion happen to the best of us for no good reason sometimes, so, I'd say normal.

-Ok this really FREAKED me out. I was up late finishing a paper, and when I finally went into the bathroom to get ready for bed, my forearm was feeling slightly uncomfortable, I just happened to catch a glimpse of my arm while brushing my teeth and my veins in my arm were BULGING out like a muscle builder. Like they were raised above my skin almost 3/4 cm. I've never ever had that happen to me, so naturally I was freaked. I did a quick google and panicked at the thought of blood clot, so I rubbed it out, and woke up back to normal. It made me so naus! But I am squeamish, so a lot of body things make me feel gross. I don't think that is pregnancy OR PMS related. Just a freak thing.

-Last, today in my large class I instantly smelled lasagna or something with like a meat sauce? At 10AM! LOL I searched the class the entire period looking for who was eating but nobody was. But I don't feel like my sense of smell is heightened or anything, I just think somebody must have packed some really strong smelling, freshly cooked lasagna! We probably all smelled it. Weirdos.


----------



## Beeptime

Agh! Cramps! af due tomorrow, I'm sure she'll show up! I can feel it


----------



## LillieBelle88

Officially in love with this thread!! I have ready EVERY post on it and would love to join you all in your journey TTC! Im 7dpo and im convinced im just symptom spotting! This is my first time tying, and have read everything I can on symptoms! Fingers crossed AF stays away for you Beeptime and you get your long awaited sticky bean!


----------



## Beeptime

Welcome to the chaos, Lilliebelle!!! glad you've enjoyed reading about our unpredictable bodies and crazy tww. I'm sure I'm going to start af soon though! I feel it! When do you plan on testing?


----------



## Dill

Here's hoping you're either pregnant, beep, or AF starts tomorrow and you can pick up a normal cycle again. (No more limbo, either way!)

I feel AWFUL today. Just gotta keep my eye on the prize.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Ya know though, I've heard that the veins are a sign....I'm just naturally pale so at any given point my tatas can look like a road map! :haha:
AF was supposed to show her smug face today and didn't. Also, I couldn't stand it, I had one digital in the bathroom left, it went stupid...literally would flash between two screens, the first said not and had the hourglass and notepad, and then the other said pregnant 1-22-3 lol called the 800#, getting a new box because of the wonky test. So in the meantime I got a box of FRER today and stashed them in the event that her honour stays away. I'm surprised by his bummed I think I'm gonna be if it's negative. Kinda would love to see my munchkin be a big sister! Anywho, beep, I'll be checking in tomorrow, curious how yours goes!! Welcome Lillie!! 

By the way, the last time I was on these boards and moved into the pregnancy section, I made friends that I'm still friends with on Facebook and even one of those ladies our kids are currently making each other care packages to send overseas....so even if I don't get my bfp, I love meeting you guys!!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Btw, dill, have you had yourself checked for thyroid disorders? I had one definite miscarriage before Haley but 2 suspected chemicals...later on discovered my thyroid was all jacked up. First cycle on synthroid i conceived Haley.


----------



## Dill

I don't think I could resist peeing on ALL THE STICKS while waiting for that digi, haha.

I'm not even in the TWW anymore, just derping around until I ovulate, and currently hating my uterus (good uterus, I take it all back, I love you, be a good girl and get pg next cycle will you?)


----------



## Beeptime

Prayin, I am suuuuper pale as well so I can always see my veins, I've just never had one bulge out like that. It was one of the most disgusting things I've seen. One of my first thoughts was "OMG what if it stays like this forever!" Gross! Anyway- yes I've seen veins on chest as being a sign, but not muscle builder bulges on arms as a sign. LOL!!!

Glad AF didn't show for you! :) Fingers crossed. And DAMN that test! What torture!!! Maybe it was such faint levels of HCG it just couldn't decide what to do. 

That is SO cool that your babies send each other care packages. So sweet! Such a great idea. 

Dill, I agree to keeping eyes on the prize, if this cycle isn't the one- bring on the next!!

As for me today,
I just took another OPK and it was positive. I guess that's no surprise these days. lol. My dull cramps have returned. And I've been smelling food allll day, everywhere. If someone has food, I smell it. But I wouldn't call it a heightened sense of smell. I just think there are a lot of people eating food today. ;)


----------



## Beeptime

My OPKs are convincing me I have PCOS.... :/


----------



## Beeptime

Oh yeah Dill, I meant to ask, is your AF worse this cycle? You sound pretty miserable and I was wondering if your hormones were so extreme causing all of the symptoms, maybe it's causing an extra severe AF?


----------



## Dill

Yes, this is the worst AF I've had since I was a teenager, I think! I guess it alleviates any concerns of Asherman's, haha. I'm telling myself that it means my uterus is making itself nice and comfortable for my eggs. But in all honesty, I'm seriously afraid I'm going to bleed through while I'm at work one of these days. :-/


----------



## Beeptime

Aww lady, I'm sorry :( I just don't understand why we must suffer so much for something that is "normal". It's sooooo unfair. Your next uterine lining is going to be sooooo good, a little eggy won't be able to help but snuggle right in!


----------



## Beeptime

Your little ticker thing just made me giggle. Says, "I am likely not fertile today" - Like yeahhhhh You are bleeding out and in the worst pain ever! No shit! OMG- what else made me giggle... listen to this...

So the today I went into the Dollar tree to snag a stack of OPKs to see if I was still positive. I get to the counter and the lady says, "Miss did you want Ovulation tests?.... Or.... pregnancy tests...?" I said "uh... ovulation" I was so caught off guard by the question... that she was actually questioning my purchase of OPKs thinking I was making a mistake. I LOLd in the car.

AND- the last time I bought Dollar tree OPKs last week, a diff girl at the counter said, "Um, how do these work? Like, I know that when you are trying to figure out ovulation you can take your temperature... but I don't get how one of these will take your temperature," LO-fucking-L These girls have been cracking me up. Needless to say, I gave her a detailed lesson on how OPKs work, and the world makes sense again! :) And she wished me luck on my way out <3


----------



## LillieBelle88

Thanks! I plan on testing maybe end of next week if I can wait! AF is due Monday so if she hasn't reared her ugly head then trying to leave it as late as possible. Although I was eyeing up tests at lunch so I may cave xx


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Lol!!! Beep, them staying positive could just be a fluke too, my friend brittani has pcos and she can't get an opk to turn positive at all. Love the dollar tree girls, I was probably around 20 weeks and had an obsession with peeing on sticks still, I'd go and buy 10 or so of each and get the looks like I was out of my mind.... it's ok, I was lol shock denial the whole bit....lol no af yet here but she feels like she's coming, started the awful cramping this morning..


----------



## PrayinForBaby

And heightened smell is real, I worked in a nursing home when I was pregnant with Haley, could be on the other end of the building getting clients ready and smell coffee in the kitchen, or sausage, or even people outside smoking....of course a couple weeks later, the smells made me sick...omg...I have to tell you all my one funny story. I was home alone with one client during the day once ( they went to a daily workshop, but this one day, miss Kay was sick) she was wheel chair bound so we had to use a lift for her, she had this pad that we put under her that had a hole shaped for her bum. She said she had to go number two...so I get her in the lift, get her raised in the air to move her from her wheel chair to a potty chair... then she shit...mid air....:sick: I couldn't stand it, ran to the bathroom, puking HARD! So, be a fly on the wall, she's hanging mid air pooping in the hallway, screaming that she's sorry and she doesn't want me to hurt the baby from puking (silly Kay) but she can't help it and me.. sick as a dog lol my supervisor heard or commotion and thank God came and saved the day, it was awful lol and I made myself puke more the rest of the day just thinking about it Lololol


----------



## Beeptime

That is SOOOOO funny!!! I'm a CNA at a skilled nursing facility and have to deal with much of the same stuff! I just had a mid-air pooper a couple weeks ago, unfortunately she unexpectedly passed. :( That's the funny thing about the Hoyer, you never know whats going to happen once you're up in the air, always better have a bucket ready. Now that I'm thinking about it, I've dealt with so much mid-air poop and can't count on two hands. Lol. Anyway, yikes about the puking. Def don't want that. I totally get that heightened smell is a real thing, that's why I'm sure I don't have it :)
AF due today. BFN in dollar tree HPT this morn. 

Had that weird vein bulge again last night. I even showed my husband. HE believes me now! He was even trying to see what could cause an allergic reaction or something Hmm. Off to volunteer at Meals on Wheels. TTYS


----------



## LillieBelle88

Hoping your AF has stayed away! Keep me posted! Xx:thumbup:


----------



## Dill

Beeptime said:


> Your next uterine lining is going to be sooooo good, a little eggy won't be able to help but snuggle right in!

Haha, I just had the greatest visual from that. Thank you for the encouragement!!! I actually ordered more cloth pads today. I've had such light AFs that I haven't had to use anything more than a good cloth liner in years, so my stock of pads is just wayyyyyy too low to deal with this. Yowza. More money!

Good luck with your test, Lillie!

And as for the mid-air poopers, oh my gosh... this is why my sister is a nurse, and I work in an office, haha. :coffee: I just couldn't handle it! I tip my hat to you both!


----------



## Beeptime

I feel so guilty and silly, I'm doing the naughtiest thing and squinting at this mornings test! I swear I see something, but I think it's in the wrong spot. Prob just a shadow. Omg if my dh only knew! I'd be so embarrassed!


----------



## Dill

Picturrrrressssss


----------



## starryjune

Dill said:


> Picturrrrressssss

THIS. Let us squint with you!


----------



## Beeptime

Omg, this is so embarrassing. I'm looking at this picture like WTF am I even posting this nonsense. I've reached a new low... :( 

Annnnd for the record, another positive OPK today.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 53


----------



## Dill

What brand it is? You can compare it with pics from the same brand (I use countdowntopregnancy's hpt gallery) to see if the line is in the right spot.

Did that line show up in the time limit? Cuz I definitely see it.


----------



## Beeptime

Omg, and now that it's uploaded it looks even worse than it already does! Lost cause...


----------



## starryjune

I see a very faint line too... but maybe this was taken after the time frame? I'd test again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Beeptime

I'm sure it wasn't in the limit, This morning I peed on on and was like duh, bfn! And ran out the door To my volunteer job. I think it was a could hours later. Now I'm looking at the actual test and don't see anything. I don't think ;) Anyway, I'm sure it's a bust. just something fun to obsess over. I do the same thing with diamonds, I will sit for literally HOURS and stare at them with a magnifying glass .

And it was a dollar tree, but I know they've had a few diff kinds of hpts. AND I also looked up some pics on google and saw someone comparing 4 of them all the same kind, and one of the tests lines was in a slightly diff place. Like the anti body strip jet got placed a little off. UGH... there is NO CONSISTENCY in this TTC stuff at all... anywhere... in any aspect.


----------



## Beeptime

And all day today I've been cramping-ish. And every 5 mins--

"OMG feels exactly like AF"
5mins later
"Um, that does NOT feel like AF"
later
"totally AF. Damn!"
>>
"I don't think I usually feel that with AF"

It's been a joke.


----------



## starryjune

Don't feel silly... I am convinced my pee smells really funky and that might be a "sign." We're all crazy here in the TWW.


----------



## Beeptime

Yes, so crazy!!! I'm ready to drill a hole through a pee stick and wear it around my neck so the rest of the world knows how nuts I am!


----------



## Dill

Beeptime said:


> Yes, so crazy!!! I'm ready to drill a hole through a pee stick and wear it around my neck so the rest of the world knows how nuts I am!

DYING... but also thinking, in the back of my mind, that there's probably a market for hpt-themed jewelry on Etsy. :laugh2:


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Girls I am bummed, got so excited....got 2 bfps on the dollar store...2....Good ones too!! Called my ob's office, they told me to go get my blood test (ours will do the yes/no tests for $10 then fax it to your Dr), got my edd of October 13th....peed before I walked out the door and there's AF. Fuuuuuuucccckkkkk. Called the ob back, she said to wait a week and retest, but there's nothing they can do at this stage.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Uploading my pic to photobucket now...


----------



## PrayinForBaby

These are dried now but from this morning
https://s999.photobucket.com/user/stephaniesimpkins92106/media/Mobile%20Uploads/KIMG0254.jpg.html


----------



## Dill

I can't see 'em, Prayin. Sorry AF hit, though. :(


----------



## PrayinForBaby

https://s999.photobucket.com/user/s...edia/Mobile Uploads/KIMG0254.jpg.html?filters[user]=101849172&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## PrayinForBaby

https://s999.photobucket.com/user/stephaniesimpkins92106/media/Mobile%20Uploads/KIMG0254.jpg.html?filters[user]=101849172&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Bottom one works...never had to do this from my phone


----------



## Beeptime

Omg I'm so so sorry to hear that. Is your flow heavy? I've heard a lot of people lightly bleed through pregnancy. You could keep testing and see if darker or lighter. If the preg is list, would this be considered a chemical? :( :( :(


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I think so, they told me before at my office they consider losses before 6 weeks chemicals. I told my mom and showed her the tests and she went and got me a box of the sensitive first response tests so when the bleeding stops I'll check again. It's a pretty painful bleed so I'm not having high hopes :cry:


----------



## Dill

Oh, wow. Yeah, those definitely look positive. So sorry! Possibly a chemical?

I took forever to post a response, I'm late, oops.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I was planning on going and getting my daughter a shirt airbrushed about being a big sister and to share the news with her and my husband on Valentine's day too


----------



## PrayinForBaby

The bleeding itself isn't to horrid...bright red, small clots less than a pencil eraser....mainly the cramps....


----------



## PrayinForBaby

And with these lines, I'll definitely say that dollar tree new choice brand is more sensitive than the new clear blue digital


----------



## Dill

:( I am so so sorry. I understand what you're going through, and it's hard.

I don't tell anyone but my husband until I'm out of the first trimester. I've just had too many problems.

Also, yeah, digitals are much less sensitive than standard tests.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

My first time they thought I had a chemical my lines were super faint, barely saw them but I had easily a dozen tests in two weeks that way, my confirmed miscarriage I had one good test and my blood was positive one day, negative four days later, I started bleeding a day or two after that


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I just knew I was...knew it...this blows...I was getting so excited because I just knew! So I'll wait and see what those frers say after this stops


----------



## Dill

I know it's not much comfort, but at least hcg levels return to normal pretty quickly after a chemical, so you can get back in the saddle again soon, if you're ready emotionally.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

True, but we weren't technically trying either, this would've been a major surprise baby...might have to try and get the husband on board to actually try


----------



## Beeptime

Wow. That's so shitty :( in sorry you are feeling such painful cramps! I always swore I'd keep it between dh and I until out of the first trimester as well, because after I've been try for so long (4years) I don't think my family would be able to handle a Mc. But all hope is not lost. If Google your symptoms because I've heard of some people that turn out to be fine.


----------



## Dill

Yes, my sister spotted through the first trimester of all three of her successful pregnancies! Though I've typically read that if it's red and/or crampy, that's a bad sign. Still, I've read success stories with even those symptoms.

Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Beeptime

I've determined that my line-not-line was not in the right spot. let the bleeding begin!!!


----------



## Dill

I'm not 100% convinced!


----------



## Beeptime

What do you think about me writing a book called "stark white is the new pink" and I can write about how many young people think of baby making as this amazing magical time, but then I'll talk about all of my experiences and open their eyes!

Ugh. bfn. Stark.white.


----------



## Beeptime

Omg that funniest thing just happened!!!! I admit I grabbed my neg test and threw it in my pocket today before I ran out the door. I don't know why... Just to look at it again I. Better light? Anyway, I was in the elevator at school and I hear something hit the ground. I was sharing the elevator with another man. At first glance I thought it was my pg test!! To my horror he bent over to pick it up. Turned out it was his usb flash drive... Similar shape and size. Lol!!


----------



## Dill

Haha LOVE IT.

I am constantly having scares doing my OPKs at work. It's hard to sneak a still-damp pee stick out of the bathroom and hide to finish processing at my desk. x_X


----------



## LillieBelle88

Oh guys it's heartbre to hear how much trouble you guys are having! And they always say that it's so easy to get pregnant and by the sounds of it, it's totally not! At least we all have each other! I'm still crazy symptom spotting. It's all consuming! And then it gets to the point where I think it's all in my head!!


----------



## Beeptime

Oiy! Feelin AF for realsies! I bet I start this evening or tomorrow morn.


----------



## Beeptime

And Dill, I totally used to do that when I had a desk job too! Trying not to pee on my hand in public restroom, then sneaking back to my desk, as if nothing ever happened, but I always obviously wanted to sneak peaks of my results


----------



## Dill

I use those tiny little cups (like shot glasses) for my sticks! It makes it cleaner, but definitely not more discreet, hahaha.


----------



## Beeptime

Dirty little secret, I usually just pee into the little foil packet that the test comes in...? OR I just stick the little suction dropper straight into my stream and suck some out that way. Weird, yes. But I don't have any cups around that I'd be ok peeing into. Lol.


----------



## LillieBelle88

I use a little shot glass too! How are we all today?xx


----------



## Dill

I get the 50-pack of little disposable plastic cups. They're like clear Solo cups that are shot-glass sized. Amazon automatically tries to bundle it in with the dip strips.

...never thought of peeing in the foil packet, LOL! That's actually brilliant!

I'm doing okay today. AF is finally (!) on her way out. Just spotting some now, and excited that I should hopefully be ovulating next week!!! How're you ladies doing today?


----------



## LillieBelle88

Pretty miserable to be honest. Well I told my best friend yesterday that me and my OHare going to start a family. Told her because I knew she would struggle with it (shes had 2 abortions that she now regrets) and wanted to give her time to get used to the idea before I get pregnant. I had a message or two back, then nothing, then this morning find myself deleted and blocked. Phone, whatsapp and facebook. No telling me why or nothing. And tbh it's pissed me off. After all I've done for her and all the times she's let me down and iv always stood by her. And then she treats me like this. Well if a friendship with her is subject to her approval of what I'm doing in my life, the. She can keep it. If she just wanted time, then I'd of given it to her. But for her to treat me like this is not fair xx


----------



## Beeptime

Dill, glad you're almost out of the woods! You going to try anything diff this cycle? I'm thinking about experimenting ;) 

I had some mauve (?) colored creamy spotting today . Super weird. I don't think I've ever had get color. I'm sure it's af coming on . Like I said yesterday. Usually it starts with pink or orangey , oh well bring on the flood! I think we might actually start trying


----------



## Dill

I'm toying with the idea of picking up some fertility tea, but aside from that, not really planning on doing anything different. I've managed to get pregnant with an IUD in, then got pregnant again the first ovulatory cycle after the D&C, so January was the first time I haven't actually conceived. I don't think I did anything wrong, per se -- I just think maybe my body wasn't ready so close to the MC.


----------



## Beeptime

I see, yeah, doesn't sound like you really need to make any adjustments. I on the other hand, definitely need to figure some stuff out!!! Any suggestions? 

Also, since you mentioned cloth pads and leaking through I totally wanted to share this with you. Hear me out! I've heard of something like this a couple years ago and was totally disgusted... But a couple months ago I was on YouTube looking at a trailer for a video game, and the ad before the video made me so intrigued. It was a kickstarted, and I'm always open to trying new things. I ordered one because it seemed like such a cool idea. I had no idea how much it would change my life. It's anazinggggggg. I can't believe hiw much I love it. No leaks. No mess. Wow. Watch this video. I'm not trying to convert you, just spreading the word because this seriously changed the way I feel about my period. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/intimina/lily-cup-compact-the-menstrual-cup-reinvented


----------



## Dill

No tips! Women in my family are notoriously fertile, with double-ovulations being really common. Most of my sister's pregnancies occurred on various forms of the pill. We are just prone to miscarrying what we conceive. :-/ So that's the tough part. Watch, though, now I'll probably take a year before I'm pregnant again. I'm terrified that'll be the case! My sister took 3 years of trying with one of hers, no medical reasons for it, just didn't happen. And yet she's the most fertile woman I've ever met, defying every kind of birth control she's ever used!

Yeah, my sister switched from cloth pads to menstrual cups! I've toyed with the idea a few times, but since some of them aren't compatible with IUDs, I never got around to trying them. I'm still on the fence. I really do like my pads (they're soft and cute and very comfortable), but there are definitely situations where a cup would be so much more convenient.


----------



## Beeptime

I only brought it because you mentioned leaking. And for the first period of my life, I didn't ruin a pair of panties from an unexpected leak. It was just... so amazing. So I've been spreading the word :) I wish I'd known about these when I was a teen. Would have made life so much easier. The idea of collecting it in a cup seems so disgusting, but then again the idea of using a sponge system is gross too. Periods suck. I always kind of expect my husband to be okay with me talking about it, and he always is. I just assume it comes with being with a woman. BUT... I put myself in his shoes, and was thinking "If he came to me every month and told me how he was bleeding out of his anus again---- sickkkkkkkk" Poor guys. LOL


----------



## Dill

Hahaha I bug mine about it, too, but he's thankfully pretty patient with it. I figure if I have to hear his poop stories, he can deal with my "omg my vagina is going to fall out" stories. :D

As a teenager, I would have been so grossed out by any alternative products! I was totally weirded out by cloth pads for the longest time. (It doesn't help that the woman I first heard about them from -- besides my grandma when talking about "the old days" -- also told me she watered her plants with her pad washwater. Too much for me!) I finally gave the clothies a try when I found myself living an hour from the nearest store and with no car. They were just way more practical.

I will probably pick up a cup soon, if I have to deal with many more periods before I manage to get and stay pregnant. Ugh! Missing my IUD. :(


----------



## Beeptime

Feeling so emotional and lonely :( Hubs is sleeping, and I'm wide awake browsing the internet. with cramps-ish. So sad.


----------



## Dill

Awww, suckage. :( I'm sorry. I hope you were able to curl up with him soon after posting!


----------



## Beeptime

Yeah- sorry for whining about that... I was a wreck last night. 

No more spotting after that one time yesterday. And none today. No af cramps. But still no symptoms either. I think AF is just really messing with me. 

I don't know if I ever explained my new hypothesis or not? I had the Blood streaked EWCM on the 25th, 13 days ago. That was accompanied by the positive OPK tests. So I'm thinking maybe that day of the EWCM was my extremely late O? Which, with a 16 day luteal phase, would make it so I'm not really late for AF? Due in a few days then? But what was that red spotting yesterday. ?

It may be in my head, but my lower abdomen feels really firm. ? Like I even looked up a diagram of intestines to see if what I was feeling could have been a food baby lol. Anyway, I noticed it a few days ago and thought it was pretty peculiar. Could happen every cycle and I've just never noticed. My husband poked me down near my uterus while he was walking by (What the hell was he thinking!) and I said isn't it hard? Did you feel that? He said "Yeah, you're so buff" Haha that is so NOT what I was talking about. It feels like that without flexing. Weird.


----------



## Dill

It's possible that it was implantation bleeding... :) One red streak mixed with CM at 12dpo? Good sign!

That would make it a little early for your abdomen to really be showing signs of a baby, but your body could be gearing up to start making those changes.

POAS in a day or two, and see what it says!!


----------



## Beeptime

No no, the red streak ewcm I think could have been a very late O. The spitting I had yesterday was the "red" that I was confused about. Brownish/purplish/red mixed with cm. That's why I'm sure AF is coming. That would have been 11dpo if I had ovulated on my blookstreak day. Well, the good news about all this is that I had a serious talk with hub last night and asked if he want to seriously try for the next few months... Meaning, I will be temping and hopefully will be able to avoid all this confusion the next few cycles!

And about the firm abdomen, wondering if it could be influenced by increased blood flow for starting AF? Like maybe our uterus gets firmer like a boner does?!


----------



## Dill

I meant the stuff you posted yesterday! :) That bit of spotting you posted the pic of. I know when my AF hits, there's no CM mixed in. At 11-12 dpo, it's still possible that it's implantation bleeding. I wouldn't quite count myself out just yet.

So excited that you'll be tracking again for a while! If this isn't your month, hopefully it'll happen soon!!!

Hahaha @ the boner comparison ... I think that is true. There is definitely increased bloodflow before AF. They recommend not getting piercings done (especially genital piercings) during PMS time because of it -- increased bleeding and increased healing times.


----------



## Beeptime

I'm slightly excited to start trying again, but mostly... not. :) I just feel like it's going to go the same way the last 4 years have went. But, if I don't at least try, then I can't pity myself about it. I need to know that I'm doing everything I possibly can to make it happen. Who knows, maybe I've just been wayyy off for my o date for a long time..

Thinking about getting some fertilitea? Not sure if that's what I need or not. But worth a try? Are there any other fertility supplements that you know of.


----------



## Dill

There's an organic fertility tea I was eyeing on Amazon. The ingredients are really good (healthy for the female body even if they don't help with conception) -- nettle, red clover, peppermint, raspberry leaf. $15 or so for 30 bags, so a little pricey, but not too bad. Can't hurt, anyway. Those are herbs that can really help regulate cycles and ease PMS, at the least!

I decided not to buy it -- my nurse said there's no reason to, at this point there doesn't seem to be anything wrong with my fertility -- but I saved it to my wishlist in case I change my mind.


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

-been stalking this thread for awhile- I've been doing a bit of research on natural fertility supplements, and I decided on ordering three products, Royal Jelly, Maca, and Spearmint Tea, to start next cycle assuming I don't get a BFP in a few days(although I plan on taking the spearmint tea either way). Probably overkill as this is only my first cycle TTC, but I've suffered a miscarriage before and I have PCOS, so I'm overly concerned about how difficult it may be for me to conceive and have a healthy pregnancy. All of them supposedly improve chances of conception and lower chances of miscarriage. Royal Jelly(supposedly improves egg quality), Maca(supposedly balances estrogen and progesterone levels), and Spearmint Tea(supposedly lowers testosterone levels). Side note, Maca and Royal Jelly also improve male fertility, but don't let your OH have Spearmint Tea. Sorry to chime in with such a long post, I prefer to stalk because I tend to ramble when I post, but I felt compelled to share what I think are neat products. Of course every situation is different and you should do your own research before deciding on a product that will be right for you if any. Anyways good luck to you both :dust:


----------



## Beeptime

Dill, That sounds like a great combo of good stuff! I've been really undecided as well because lately, I've had relatively decent cycles that I don't really want to throw off. But maybe they aren't decent. Maybe they are actually really terrible? And they just seem decent because they've been in an acceptable time frame. Who knows!

Kuro, Thank you for chiming in! Trust me, I don't mind long rambling posts! Keeps me occupied while waiting through this zillion week wait! I've never heard of royal jelly.... it sounds disgustingggg! :) But it sounds like exactly what I need! I think Maca sounds right up my alley as well, I've always wondered about my hormone levels. It's super tough to decide on products because I've heard about SOOOO many and you just never know what you actually need. So it's really hard to narrow it down with so many options since I don't have time to thoroughly research every single thing I hear about! lol. ALSO- have you read about the herbal supplement controversy with GNC,Target, Walgreens etc? Tests proved that certain "supplements" they sold didn't even contain what was labeled. Like a bottle of Valarian root that included NO valerian root, but did have, garlic power, rice powder etc. So effed! Who do you trust anymore!!!???

I'm sorry so hear about your MC and PCOS. Do you have any little ones yet? Can you tell me about how PCOS has affected you? I don't know if you've read this entire thread, but I'm a little suspicious that maybe I have it? I know I need to get into the DR. I have an appointment set up.


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

I tried taking Valerian Root to help me sleep before, it did absolutely nothing for me, now it makes sense. :haha: That is awful they would trick people like that though, I've tried many supplements and vitamins over the years, it makes me wonder what I was really taking. o.o
No little ones yet, but hopefully soon-ish. After getting off the depo shot my cycles were wonky so my doctor decided to check my hormones on a hunch and found out I had PCOS, it can be diagnosed for a number of reasons, mine was diagnosed due to an elevated androgen level. However I have probably the weirdest cycle for anyone with PCOS, a very regular 25 day cycle, on rare occasion 26 days. PCOS almost always causes long and/or irregular cycles from what I understand, so I'm a rarity. Although it has affected me in other ways that are barely noticeable if you don't know what you're looking for like I gain weight easily and have trouble losing it, my hair has thinned around the top of my head ever so slightly, I get a random chin hair every so often that I need to pluck, and I feel tired a lot. To be honest it really didn't bother me all that much, although the weight problems are annoying, but I'm really worrying about it now that I want to conceive.


----------



## Beeptime

Wow! That's great that you have a pretty regular cycle. So you ARE ovulating then? That's teally great that you don't seem to be too terribly affected by pcos. I've heard some horror about it. I bet the weight issue is pretty annoying though. Well fingers crossed for us to be mommys sooner than later :) out of curiosity, have you read this entire thread? Just wondering how much you know about my current situation. :) I'm frustrated and confused to say the least!!!


----------



## Dill

I guess if you're going to be stuck with pcos, at least it's a relatively minor case. I have a friend who has it, and she's basically relegated herself to the idea that she'll never have kids. It's a pretty severe case, and she doesn't have insurance, so she can't afford to treat it, monitor it, or otherwise do much of anything to manage it. I feel awful for her. :(

Beep, keep hanging in there, girl!


----------



## Beeptime

Omg Dill, your poor friend! That is heartbreaking to hear :( she must feel like there's just no options. Very, very sad. Ate there any kind of natural treatments to alleviate at least sone of the symptoms?


----------



## Dill

That I don't know about! She doesn't make a lot of money, and has been stuck dealing with MAJOR home repairs (her basement flooded due to a faulty foundation, they had to redo everything), so she doesn't really have the money to spend on anything that's not a necessity. If she lived closer to me, I'd try to help. I think it's hard for her knowing that I'm TTC, so I'm never sure how to talk to her about that aspect of my life. I just want to give her a big hug.


----------



## Beeptime

Oh man. That is really tough! It really sucks when you feel like you can't bring something up because you are scared of hurting someone. I can't imagine dealing with a flooded basement. That must be crazy expensive. Is she married? Like is there somebody that she actively wants kids with? There's always hope... I've heard some pretty incredible stories. It would be interesting to see if there are any natural alternative type treatments to PCOS that can help slightly alleviate it. Maybe if we figured something out, you could send it to her? Like "Hey I was in a forum and this girl was talking about PCOS and recommended this thing and I thought maybe you could try it!?"

Now that I can finally laugh about it, I have something I've been wanting to tell you that was so FU**ED UP!! It was the cruelest trick the universe/God/whoever has ever played on me! So the other day, I took an HPT and it was negative. I put it in a little brown woven basket that is on the back of the toilet. Just incase I wanted to peek later. (we all know if I put it in the trash, I would have been digging through the trash later) So a few hours later I pulled it out and there was a very dark line! Darker than the control. My stomach dropped. It was in exactly the right spot and exactly the right thickness. This was NO evap, thats for sure. I brought it a little closer to my eyes because I didn't believe it. WELL, it turned out that my little brown basket, lost a tiny little piece of its wood that just happened to be the size of a line. This little tiny splinter of wood was in the EXACT bfp spot. I was going to take a pic to show you how friken unbelievable it was. But I just instantly dug the wood out of the little window in anger. THEN the next day, I took another test, came back in 5 mins and could totally see a line! Right spot, right thickness. Couldn't believe it. Picked it up and a microscopic piece of fuzz was sitting on the test casting a perfect shadow of a line. WHAT THE HELL????? What are the chances of that two days in a row? What have I done to deserve thissssss?! Oh well, I can laugh about it now. "Good one, universe, you really got me good....jerk"


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

I did read the whole thread, I think you very well could be experiencing PCOS but it's rather hard to say for sure without a doctor's confirmation. I don't have any reason to believe I'm not ovulating, but at the same time I haven't done any temping, OPKs, and I don't get any ovulation symptoms. So I'm not 100% sure.

I think Cinnamon pills and Spearmint Tea are both good natural options for PCOS if you don't have insurance or a lot of money, and they can be surprisingly effective for some women. 

The universe can be so cruel sometimes. XD


----------



## Dill

Yeah, she married and been with the same guy for a very long time now. She's running out of time, too, if she wants to have kids. I think the repairs on the house cost something like $20k. She'd been hoping to save up and move somewhere else, but that pretty much destroyed her plan. :(

And omgggggg at the universe d***ing with your tests! THAT IS JUST CRUEL, UNIVERSE. NOT OKAY. *angry fist shake*

I'll pass along the suggestions of cinnamon and spearmint!


----------



## Beeptime

The whole concept of running out of time is so dang scary... and sad. I'm 26, and I *feel* like I'm running out of time because I was anticipating having a baby years ago. And I feel like, if I go another 4 unproductive years... I'm getting close. Urgh. Scary and disheartening. 

20k is INSANE. I'd rather have a new car... or IVF (LOL) than a new basement.

Still haven't had any spotting since that one time 2 days ago. No af cramps anymore either. Just playing the waiting game. Which is so lame, cuz I feel like I've been playing the waiting game for long enough!!!!


----------



## Dill

Haha, you sound like one of the attorneys at my office. At 24, she said she and her husband decided to have a baby because they were almost out of time. I'll be 32 next week. Hum.

$20k would go quite a ways towards paying off my mortgage... or doing some improvements to the house... or paying off my car AND hubby's car, with some left over. Sheesh!

You have been playing the waiting game for too long, but maybe this wait will be more productive. :D I am anxiously awaiting your next POAS day!!!


----------



## Beeptime

The only real reason I feel like I'm running out of time is because my mom had me when she was 20. I'm glad I didn't go THAT young, but I really LOVE the relationship I have with my parents because I feel that they are close enough to my age to understand me better. I just don't want to have a big gap, so the sooner the better.

I'm still feeling 100% not pg. I haven't even been concerned with testing because I'm so over it. If that makes sense. Just waiting for AF... So don't count on me testing, because I'm not really planning on it. :)


----------



## Dill

My mom had me at 20, too! I loved how much she seemed to understand me, though looking back on it, it's shocking to think that she had a 12-year-old and a 9-year-old by my age. She always used to complain about the 30-year age difference between her and her mom. :-/ But then, she and her mom have nothing in common, so I wonder sometimes if it was less an age thing, and more a personality thing.

I couldn't help this. Hubby and I didn't even meet until I was almost 30. I wasted 11 years of my adult life with an extremely twisted and abusive now-ex-husband, and there was just no way I was going to bring a child into such an unstable mess of a household. I'm extremely glad I didn't, on the one hand, but on the other... I worry about having waited so long. :(


----------



## Dill

I am not convinced that you're not pregnant! If AF is late, I expect test results, missy! :lol:


----------



## Beeptime

:) I am so happy to hear that you got yourself out of a terrible relationship! Really. I really respect that because I know that it is NOT easy. I also repeat you not wanting to bring a child into that situation too. Good mommy.

I kind of agree with you, that it may infect be that we get along better over the actual age difference. It was always super fun though when we'd go to bars or wherever and guys would always hit on us thinking we were sisters. It was kind of a fun game ;) We are still BFFs and I just don't know how it would be if she was 10 years older. I really don't know. My dh is 33 though, so he is SOOO ready and feels like he is really getting late. 

And the thing about me being late is, who knows if and when I'm even late for AF. Because at this point I don't even know if I've fricken ovulated!!! I've never been so thoroughly confused by a cycle. Lol. But still no symptoms at all. No sore boobies, no dark boogie veins, they aren't getting any bigger, I'm not nauseous, my sense of smell is normal, I'm not emotional, I don't have to pee a lot. ... I'm like the anti pg. Totally normal feeling except for the occasional boob lightning or pinch in my tummy. But that s a normal thing every cycle i think.


----------



## Beeptime

:rofl:OMG "dark boogie veins"... I'm dying.


----------



## Dill

Yeah, when my mom would pick me up from high school, guys would always ask for my "hot older sister's" phone number. Hrmph. I didn't find it amusing at the time, haha!

Plenty of women don't show symptoms until well into the first trimester. Doesn't mean you're out!


----------



## Beeptime

Well, not ovulating would mean I was out. I feel like that is a total possibility at this point. I wish there was some way to know if I even O'd. KICKING MYSELF for not temping.


----------



## Dill

I caved and ordered a basal thermometer so I can start. Still, with that crazy series of pos opks... I just keep picturing the spewing of eggs :lol:


----------



## Beeptime

LOL. Gross. I can picture a little egg-machinegun action going on down there. It's pretty hostile territory. 

For the record, I took an OPK today and it was so negative! It took forever for a faint line.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Sorry that I dropped off radar, was having a few horrible days...but Dr ordered bloods, was 19...two days later down to 7...I'm assuming by now it would be less than 1. So, in result, I was pregnant...just a chemical pregnancy. (Dr said anything prior to 6 weeks automatically gets dubbed that) however, this whole ordeal did open back up the conversation of ttc and another baby is back on the table...just not right away. Hubby just accepted a promotion at his job so he'd like to get more settled and then go from there.


----------



## Beeptime

:( I'm so heartbroken for you. That is devastating news. But at least some good came of it and the option is back on the table :) And Cheers to the promotion! Sounds like the positive new chapter for yowl, my dear!


----------



## Dill

Congratulations on the promotion! That's exciting, and I'm so happy that this at least opened the door for TTC another for you guys. I know how devastating a chemical can be -- I had one just last month -- but the silver lining is that it's paved the way for trying again, and chemicals are at least much easier to recover from than a later pregnancy.


----------



## Beeptime

I am getting so scared that maybe I never even O'd!


----------



## Dill

Well, anovulatory cycles happen, but I can't imagine not ovulating with your body churning out so much LH!


----------



## Beeptime

Just had some pretty intense cramps, I think cramps? More like pretty painful pokes. They felt different from what I remember about my normal AF, but I'm sure that's what it is :( Was sure I'd be bleeding next time I went to the toilet, but nothing. I reallllly feel like this is AF comin on though.


----------



## Dill

How many days have you been saying that? :lol: Hang in there! I REFUSE to count you out until you're bleeding like a stuck pig, haha.

Welp, had another friend announce she's pregnant. Again. Bragging how it only took their first try to conceive this one. Fuuuuuuuu. Must be nice!


----------



## Beeptime

UGHHHH that drives me mad when it's the first month ttc. Like, they did even have to feel the pain of even one single month of neg tests? Ahh. Good for them though. Not that I want anyone to feel sad, but I def feel like it's part of the process that they are missing. 

And yes, I've been saying it for days, but I swear I feel AF!! I'm still not technically due until tomorrow or tues. If I did O on blood streak day. LOL

And yes I've been feeling some unusual pokes and stuff, that don't feel like an EVERY cycle thing, but I'm SURE i've felt all these things at one time or another.


----------



## Dill

I'm happy for them, but I also wonder why on earth they were trying -- it's a terrible time for them, especially on the heels of her complaints about her schedule and husband and everything else. And I know money has already been extremely tight. I know there's no such thing as a good time, but why try at an AWFUL time? Wargh. At least they did get it on the first try. They have enough to stress about without going through ... well, this. But do I feel a little envious? Of course. I've done nothing but lose mine. :(

We'll see! Maybe it's AF, maybe it's not. If she hasn't hit by Tuesday, I demand a test! ;)


----------



## Beeptime

Wow, that's pretty crazy. I am always blown away by situations like that. There are so many times I find myself saying, "You're having a baby NOW?" it drives me especially crazy when the relationship's already on the rocks and they think it will help the relationship somehow. Ugh... :(

Every night around this time I get soo emotional and sad that I'm not pG. :( I get in this spiral and feel so alone. It's like mentally I don't even have hope because I know I get a negative every month. Like an abusive relationship- negatives are all I know. :( , Though now I know positive opks quite well.


----------



## Dill

I had to laugh over your comment on the positive opks. :lol: Seriously, that is something that might live in my memory forever, along with the "spewing eggs" thing you said about them, hahaha.

That said, I understand exactly how you feel. The later it gets at night, the sadder I feel. It's like everything I've avoided feeling during the day creeps up on me in the dark. I'm most likely to have anxiety attacks about it late at night. It's still early yet here, but I'm already feeling it. I'm looking forward to hubby coming home so we can watch some TV and I can avoid it a little longer. :(

Don't you have a dr. appointment coming up soon?


----------



## Beeptime

March 6th is my appointment, and that's really just to ask for a hormone panel. But at the rate this waiting game is going, it's more like a year away. I swear though, if I wasn't stalking this site so frequently, I don't think I'd be dwelling so much. Now I'm working myself up about af coming and stuff :/ But I'd usually just live normal life until AF comes. But, theres no stopping now.


----------



## Dill

Well, that's less than a month away. I know it feels like forever, but it'll be here before you know it.

Now you're making me feel bad! If you really feel like the forum is only making it harder for you, maybe it's time to unplug...? I mean, I know I would miss yammering on at you constantly, but you have to do what's best for you. Stressing yourself out won't make the process any easier for you. Though at least you have some company to stress out with you, ha. (I know I feel a lot less alone when I'm stalking the boards like a maniac.)


----------



## Beeptime

No, don't feel bad. I'm sure I will stay with the forums for a couple months since we decided to TTC again. Did I tell you that? We had the talk, and decided to try again for a couple months! :)
I really just mean, it makes it a little harder to keep life normal, because positing in these forums really makes me focus more on whats going on with my bod, rather than just ignoring it altogether.

Speaking of whats going on. I just had some creamy pink cm. I don't think I've actually ever seen it look like this. It was not a normal pink, it was like.... artificially pink(it's actually a really pretty color!) . I'll upload a pic. Anyway, I don't think I've ever seen it so... fruity pink before. Prob AF being a jerk-a-saurus-REX!


----------



## Beeptime

I just decided not to post pic, because I'm seeming like a crazy person. But, I'm sure the creamy pink cm was caused by whatever crampy poking happened a few hours ago


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

Awh, now I feel kinda guilty. It's my first month, and well, I got a very faint BFP this morning. I do have a story that goes along with it that will certainly make you wish you aren't me right now though. Turns out my OH has been keeping something from me, something pretty darn important! After wondering if my test was an evap and posting it in the pregnancy test gallery to make sure it wasn't, I decided I would break the news to my OH that I thought I was pregnant. I was expecting him to be kinda scared, but was still thinking he would be kinda happy or excited too. He didn't respond well, he just kept staring and not saying a word. After HOURS of this he finally decided to tell me what was up. As it turns out, he had tried to conceive with a previous girlfriend and when nothing was happening, he went to the doctor. The doctor told him he was infertile and couldn't have kids(or so they thought!). Why he didn't share this information with me sooner, I'm not sure, perhaps because he didn't want to upset me. So, the reason he was so quiet, so upset, was he thinks I cheated on him(I didn't). I was appalled that he would think that and kept trying to convince him it was his. Eventually he said he would be a father to this baby whether it's his blood or not. Which if there was actually a chance it wasn't his would be sweet, but considering it is most definitely his I was pretty upset by that too. So, basically I've got a little miracle inside me, and my relationship is really messed up right now. I wonder if anyone else TTC has ever experienced such a weird situation. u.u I'm hoping to god it wasn't a false positive, or all this stress on my relationship will really have been for nothing. I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow, it was supposed to be to discuss my weight, but I'm thinking this is more important, so hopefully I'll be able to get a confirmation of pregnancy tomorrow. As far as my OH, I guess I see his side, I guess, but I'm really hurt by him right now. -sigh- Sorry about venting, it's just been a really stressful day.


----------



## Beeptime

Oh my God Kuro!!! Congrats!!! Please don't feel guilty at all. IT's my own messed up thought process, which I'm sure is just a result of everything taking so long. I didn't mean to make you feel bad! Very excited for you.

BUT OMG I AM SO SORRY! You are in quite the predicament. I can totally see your side, I'd feel betrayed that hubby never told you he was infertile. But I can also understand how completely hurt he is. If he truly believes he is infertile, the only was you could be preg is from cheating :( Omg so so sad. Poor guy. I'd google something like "Pregnant by infertile man" and show him some articles about how it does happen. There's solo many miracle stories of people getting pg after being told they are infertile/can never have kids. 

I hope you two can work this out sooner than later. This story totally breaks my heart. :( xo


----------



## Dill

Beep, I don't think it's crazy at all. Have you checked out countdowntopregnancy's gallery? They have a section now for CM photos! You are totally not alone!

Kuro, omg. Honestly, I think you have more of a right to be angry at him for not telling you something like that!!! That said, technical infertility doesn't necessarily mean TOTAL infertility. It can mean a low sperm count, or low motility, but doesn't mean he CAN'T impregnate someone -- just that it's much more difficult to. It doesn't indicate that he has, say, zero sperm. Really, it only takes one! I'm so sorry you're going through this. Maybe open up a dialogue with him about what kind of infertility he was diagnosed with, and go from there with regards to researching how he could still be the father.


----------



## Beeptime

Dill, Very well said about he infertility!

Kuro, I've had you and your hubs in my thoughts. This BFP really IS a miracle BFP if he' had such trouble with his fertility. That is so excited. AS WRONG as it was for him not to tell you about it, it probably made it much less stressful for you going into it. You know? No negative thoughts about infertility hindering your success. That's a major plus. 

And I was thinking about what I said about first month BFPs, and how I could explain my thought process. I'm only human, I do obviously get jealous. ;) But I thought of it as somebody winning the lottery or having maybe a rich family, of COURSE I'm jealous that they have a lot of money, while I have to work my ass off for it- But that doesn't make it wrong for them to have or make them any less deserving or any less of an awesome person. ... it just makes me recognize my own envy. I think most people feel some jealousy over one aspect of life or another, but I don't think everyone would admit to it. This is a really great learning process for me. Self revelation going on here!!! 

Anyway, I wish I could just give you both (you and DH) a big hug. It is making me so deeply sad just thinking if I was in that position. If my husband ever had any reason to think I was cheating it would 100% break my heart, because I know it's breaking his. Please keep us updated on how your situation develops. PLEASE reach out and come here for support if you need to. We are here for you, girl!!!


----------



## Dill

^^^ Seconding ALL OF THIS.


----------



## Beeptime

Dill, I was just looking for the CM gallery, can't find. Can you link me to what you're talking about?


----------



## Dill

Here you go, Beep! :D


----------



## Kuro_Aki_Yuki

Well, I went to my doctor today, I am definitely pregnant! The excitement is kind of drowning out my relationship problems at the moment, but I'm sure I'll have to have a good long talk with him soon enough. He asked me to give him some space, so I'm trying to comply for now. I like your lottery comparison, I really do feel like I won the lottery right now! A woman with PCOS and a man with infertility conceiving in the first month they tried? I feel so incredibly lucky, I'd feel more lucky if the situation with my OH was better, but I guess things don't always go exactly as planned.


----------



## Springermommy

Congrats Kuro! That is amazing that you guys conceived so soon! Here's hoping your relationship issues get resolved soon. :(


----------



## Beeptime

Kuro, I'm so happy that you are letting yourself enjoy the moment! He will come around and probably end up feeling terrible for what he's made you go through, during the time that should bring you together!


----------



## Beeptime

Dill... I'm scrolling through looking for CM that looks like mine(lol) .... but it's making me sickkkkk.


----------



## Beeptime

The only two pics that resembled mine, ended up getting af. SO I'm sure it's just af coming on in a weird way. I totallllly feel it. I keep checking in the bathroom. I feeeel it. If not tonight, then tomorrow :( Boo. Ahh well. It was a good effort! Actually... no effort. We didn't try this month. 

But I'm still feeling so overwhelmingly depressed about this all. 

How could pre-af spotting be such a beautiful color?!


----------



## Dill

Well, boo. Still, you never know till it actually hits. I REFUSE TO COUNT YOU OUT. Not yet.

And if you are, well, there's always next cycle, now that your man is willing to actively try again. :D I think that once you do, it'll happen soon!


----------



## Beeptime

I'm SO frustrated. Let me just get this BFN off my chest. Just took a test, right, not FMU, but not even a faint faint faint. I was actually a little bit surprised because I've been feeling some strange things today that were making me think...maybe. 

Frequent peeing. meh, yeah... but the weirdest thing was that I peed, then was sitting in class and a half hr later had to pee again. .. BUT the severity of how bad I and to pee was fluctuating. From OMG I have to PEEEEE, then 30 seconds later I felt like I could wait.... then suddenly id feel a movement and suddenly have to pee soooo bad, then 30 seconds later, it faded. I don't know how to explain it. It felt almost like something was pressing against my bladder, then it wasn't, then it was, then it wasn't... like a muscle contracting and releasing? I picture it as if a really slow human heart was up agains my bladder, and every time it would complete a beat, I really had to pee, but when the pressure would ease, I didn't. Doesn't feel like the UTI type urge. I don't know, I've never experienced that in my life. 

In the same class period, i felt some lightning pains in my armpit/boob... Boob-pit? BOOPIT!

I got a pain in my tummy area when I walked to class, like when you get a side pain from running or something. But it was just my daily walk to class.

And I also felt like my abs were mildly sore from a previous workout- however... I don't workout :(

My low backache is kicking back in like earlier this cycle.

I've still been getting the same cramps and what-not. Usually more intense in the evening. Like every night I'm convinced I'm going to start AF, but then in the morning I'm fine.

Still pondering if I've had an annovulatory cycle because my boobs don't hurt to touch, just like with my other annov cycle, however I didn't experience cramping that cycle either. Or the creamy pink spotting. 

Needless to say, confused is an understatement.


----------



## Dill

omg symptoms... ugh, maybe it's like me, and your hormones are just being crazy this cycle and giving you false positive signs? At the risk of being TMI, what's your CM been like?

Also, love the BOOPITS term. Stealing it. :D

I vote you test again in two days if AF still isn't around!!!


----------



## Beeptime

I know.... symptoms. :( The worst part about the symptoms is that I'm not a symptom spotter. I've said for weeks that I've had zero symptoms... I'm not just searching for some, ya know? 

YES- it could be like your cycle, I fully agree. Because we both know that my hormones have indeed been royally screwed this cycle.

I forgot to mention, I've been super heat sensitive. In my same "symptom class" My cheeks were so hot, I almost had anxiety over it. I was just about to peel off my coat even though I'd been cold all day. And again when I got home, I was trying to warm up, but my cheeks got so hot!

What if I'm going through early menopause?! Oh God... what are the symptoms of that? Just my luck.


----------



## Dill

You are WAY WAY WAY too young for that, even of the early variety, ROFL!!! Sounds like hormonal craziness. Whether it's just your cycle being wonky or if you might be pregnant, though, we don't know yet! Could be a good sign...? :D


----------



## Beeptime

You know what drives me crazy in my spare time...?



Your Name!!!! I keep pondering what it might be!


----------



## Dill

It is unrelated to my _first_ name. :D And that's all the more information you'll get from me, for now, hahahahaha.


----------



## Carlie1987

Ive read this whole thread and im dying to know if you get a :bfp: lol will continue to stalk haha!! Good luck ladies :) xx


----------



## Beeptime

Aww thanks Carlie! How are you doing? What compelled you to read this entire, quirky thread? Are you having similar symptoms or anything? Spill, girl!!


----------



## Beeptime

And Dill, you are right! I've been saying that I feel for sure that I'm going to start AF since Jan 25 LOL! I just started re-reading the thread to see what kind of nonsense Carlie has been reading. :) :) :) But I am really feeling the whole AF thing again :/


----------



## Dill

See! You've been swearing up and down for two and a half weeks it was going to start tomorrow!

...and poor Carlie's been exposed to a ton of crazy. xD


----------



## southernbound

Hiiii! I too have read this entire thing and you girls are hil-ar-ious. I'm seriously keeping everything crossed for you beep. And I do mean everything. >.>


----------



## Beeptime

Thank you Southernbound!!! With that last statement, i pictured something eery extreme. I won't go into graphic detail, but it made me giggle. Thanks!! 

I really don't want anyone getting hopes up though... I just get BFNs... that's just the way it goes.


----------



## southernbound

I'm very glad that I made you giggle. That was most certainly the goal. I'm sorry about your BFNs :( but I'm going to go all disney on your rear and sing "Dooon't stop. BELIEVIN.". Or maybe that's Glee.....

Anyways. I hope you don't mind if I pull a SUPER stereotypical obnoxious annoying-as-heck-but-well-meaning stranger thing and tell you a story.

My aunt and uncle had unexplained fertility for 13 years and had pretty much accepted that it wasn't happening and then out of the blue BAM boy and a year later BAM boy and a year later BAM boy and now those boys are obnoxious teenagers that hide crusty socks under the bed and take too many showers and they lived happily ever after.


----------



## Beeptime

Holy cow. That's an insane story. Thank you for sharing! Wow.... effing miracle after miracle! Too many miracles for me! Lol!!!

So where are you at in your cycle? Symptoms etc? Let's all obsess together :)


----------



## southernbound

Well.... We weren't planning on trying for #2 until september (the idea of trying to finish graduation finals with a newborn makes my husband curl up into a ball and hyperventilate) buuuut we were bad kids the other night and failed at pull out aaand I was ovulating that day so I find myself in the TWW. I highly doubt i'm pregnant seeing as getting pregnant with DS was a royal PITA but I can't but go "omg I had a vivid dream. I always had vivid dreams last time". Yesterday I threw up breakfast and my husband was like "haha not pregnant are you?". I looked at him, he looked at me, we both looked at DS and then he got up and walked calmly out of the room.


----------



## Beeptime

OMG :) Yikes!!! You actually threw up breakfast, huh? That does sound promising. I wish I was barfing all over the place! As crazy as it would be to complete grad with a newborn, you can totally make it happen. How old is your DS? And in what way was it a PITA?


----------



## southernbound

DS issss.... almost 15 months. God. I never understood why people would say "15 months". I'd be like seriously. 1. your child is 1. But then I realized that if you say 1 people say "HOW 1? Because if it's late 1 he should be doing XYZ" and suddenly it was like yup.... that's why that happens. We'll be using months until hes 36 months. 

Sorry. OT. I have endometriosis that would make Shelob (Lord of The Rings... anyone?) jealous. We did NTNP for 6 months or so and then I went crazy and broke down in my gynos office about how her staff was rude and and lazy and I wanted a baby and she clued me into temping and OPKs and it controlled my life for another another year and a half after that with a chemical pregnancy somewhere in there and then at last a lovely little pink line followed by 11 months of puking (I puked from before the + until a month after the kid came out. Apparently that's a thing). 

Overall 2 years really isn't bad but (as you well know) its a the roller coaster from heck. Apparently having a baby is like holy water for endo so HOPEFULLY my parts will be well greased now and next baby will be easier... we shall see.


----------



## Beeptime

That certainly sounds like a rough journey! I'm so happy that you finally got a bFP, I've heard it is super difficult for ladies with endo. But I'm also realizing it's tough for ladies without endo too. lol. 

I'm finally going to start temping. I've soooo given up so I haven't been doing anything recently to help along the process, but since we are going to start trying again, I need to get into all that stuff. 

And fertili tea... has amazing reviews on Amazon. Incredible. So I'll prob get me some of that too. 

How funny, if this cycle is a BFP for you. You tried so long and hard for #1 then 2 come as a piece of unexpected cake? Lol. Sweet!


----------



## southernbound

That would be really funny..... testing this weekend sometime if AF doesn't show so we'll see.

While you're back to trying, have you thought about vitex or soy or any of that stuff? I'm always seeing ladies on here who swear by it and I have a friend with PCOS that uses them just to maintain hormones at a comfortable level. 

I'm still with dill though that you aren't out this cycle until the witch shows!!!


----------



## Beeptime

I tried Vitex for a cycle months ago, then forgot about it. Haven't thought about soy, don't know what it does? I really need to pick SOMETHING to try and stick with it!

Also, accompanied by my cramping tonight, I had another little bout of light pink spotting... 

So I'm finally giving in to uploading pics.

I had that dark spotting that I previously posted on 11dpo.
Light pink creamy spotting on 14dpo(first pic)
and now this very light scant spotting on 16dpo(second pic)

What do you think- if this IS an annovulatory cycle, could this be break through bleeding? I don't really know what that even means, but I read it somewhere once.

But I really feel like AF is coming on. :/
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2892.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG_2944.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## southernbound

My that IS a very pretty pink. 

Hmmm I'm probably wrong but I really thought break through bleeding only applied to birth control users. 

It just seems unlikely to me that you would have any bleeding with an anovulatory cycle... but if you ovulated and you aren't pregnant you should in theory have a normal period....

Maybe you ovulated during that second LH surge and this is implantation? I've always heard implantation bleeding is super light pink.


----------



## Beeptime

I know! It's so pretty! I've never had something so pretty come out of my V!!! Usually just yucky, sticky, snotty... and come on, Eggwhites? SO not pretty. I SHOULD have painted a picture with it! Like a sunrise or something ;)

Maybe you're right about the break through, I'm not finding very clear info on it, but what I do find does seem to mention BC.

And I actually am counting as ovulating on that last LH surge, I am 16dpo according to that.! If I went by my first thought O date, I'd be like 24dpo right now. LOL.

One thing I've definitely noticed more prominently this cycle is a poking feeling around my belly button. But I'm sure I've felt it before and it's not unique to this cycle, but I'm noticing it more. 

As for implantation- as nice as it would be, I think it would be weird to have it 3 times every couple days. Ya know? And dif colors?


----------



## southernbound

CM sunset :haha: 

mmm well it seems like on all of those "I didn't know I was pregnant" shows they always say they got light spotting and assumed it was some kind of weird period sooo... 

Gha. I don't know. Do you have any more HPTs or OPKs to pee on? Maybe your body is like PERIOD and baby is like NO I'M IN HERE and your body is like oh my bad sorry. And then it's like Dory and it goes PERIOD and baby goes OMG FOR REALS I'M TRYING TO IMPLANT HERE. 

It'd be nice if there was a way to track hormones more accurately than POAS


----------



## Beeptime

I do have more sticks I can pee on. But I don't feel like there's a point. I feel so defeated by AF again. I get soo damn depressed in the evenings. I love the Nemo (comparison,analysis,anomaly) I can NOT think of the word but it's on the tip of my tongue!


----------



## Beeptime

Analogy!!!


----------



## southernbound

I'm sorry Beep :( I don't know much about hormones and pills for hormones and such but do you know if theres something a doctor could give you to reset your cycle so you can start fresh on CD1 and be able to temp and such?


----------



## Beeptime

Yeah, they can give you something to jumpstart a cycle but its only if you pass like CD 60 or something. Crazy.


----------



## southernbound

Hmm so if you would have been 24DPO then you're on CD 38 or thereabouts?


----------



## Beeptime

Today is CD35. AGH!!! I didn't even realize my cycle was that long already. GRRRR.


----------



## southernbound

Sooo not too terribly long until 60. Maaaybe if you told the doctor that you were on CD 40 they would be kind and merciful and say "Cycle day 50. Got it. Take this in ten days".

Or maybe I'm a horrible person.


----------



## Beeptime

I guess yeah, I could totally have "miscalculated" my days when telling them. OOPS. :) I will give it a week more and then call it quits. Or restart the vitex or something. I *have* had cycles longer than this, but it isn't terribly common. Actually, you just reminded me I have a dr appt on March 6th, so I can wait until then.... and maybe get some clomid to kick this annovulation in the buttttt!


----------



## southernbound

OMG march 6th. That's so exciting that's not far at all! (even though I'm sure it feels like an eternity).

Clomid is DB. Have you ever been on it before?


----------



## Beeptime

Well, it's just a reg DR appt, I'm going to ask to get all my hormones tested. We don't have fertility on our insurance so... that's sucky. But If I could get clomid to regulate my cycle or something? I'm sure I can find some medical reason. My last Dr was going to prescribe it just because I wanted it... but I didn't actually want it at the time.

So No, I've never been on it. And what is DB?


----------



## Dill

I've heard Clomid is pretty affordable even without insurance. Not sure if that's true, but the source was reliable!


----------



## Beeptime

Oh, then maybe I'll just have to get me some of that. It's settled! I'll ask for clomid when I go to the dr! Is there any reason for them to say no?


----------



## Beeptime

Losing my mind. Feel like I'm dying. SO unexplainably uncomfortable. Possible anxiety due to ME stressing ME out. Good night ladies!


----------



## southernbound

Oh God. Clearly my autocorrect doesn't like slang. I wrote Da Bomb and it clearly wasn't happy with that. I really hope clomid is the ultimate baby dust for you. I'm sure you're right about them being able to find a medical reason. I mean it DOES regulate cycles ;)


----------



## southernbound

Oh Beep I'm sorry :( have a good, restful sleep!


----------



## Dill

:(

I hope you feel better in the morning, Beep!


----------



## Dill

You feeling any better today, Beep?


----------



## Beeptime

Southernbound, the auto correct about DB is so funny! I actually read DB as Da Bomb, then was like, who other than me even says that anymore?...It must be some pregnancy or TTC term. LOL. I had it right!

So... I had some very sexual dreams in the AM, so I spent a little "alone time" my first hour of being awake, because I thought that the contracting from an orgasm might start AF. SO I had a few. When I finally got out of bed, I completely forgot to take a HPT!!! How stupid! How did I miss that? I'd usially be dying to, even hiding peeing on another stick.... my mind is blown right now. How did I just forget? ANYWAY, I don't think I'll be testing today because if it is anything like yesterday, I had to pee every 3o mins. I don't think I can hold 3 hours worth. But If I can hold 3 hours of pee, I'll probably forget to test. lol.

So last night in bed, I was SO sure I had af. So sure, I tell you! I had one cramp and was like, that is definitely af, I am definitely going to be bleeding from that one. But my cramps never picked up to their full blown, sickening pain. So from all of my big cramps last night and all of my Big O's this morning, there was just barely a tint on the TP. I couldn't even tell if it was pink or brwn- it was so light.

Right now I feel like I just might be getting AF cramps.

Oh, and although my nipples aren't sore or painful at all. I swear they look different. Sometimes they look BRIGHT red, they look a little puffy, the areola looks a little puffy too. They also look diff like maybe a little darker, wider, etc, but that could be in my head. They are puffy though, and rather than ever getting soft, they are always in a state of al least kind of hard.

Ouch. :( :( :( Cramps! I'm going to go check for AF.


----------



## Dill

How confusing! Hold that pee in, girl, and test! I will just die if I don't hear results from you today. ;)


----------



## Beeptime

Little red spot when wiped. No clot, but defmore af like


----------



## Dill

I definitely vote that you take the test. I actually had what seemed like two full periods during my pregnancy before last -- part of why I had no idea I was pregnant until I MC'd. If it's negative, then you can start looking forward to your next ovulation. If it's positive, well, then you know. :)


----------



## Beeptime

Ugh... I don't know. Maybe I'll try to hold it at school and tat when I get home. But I have a feeling me forgetting to test this morning was my subconscious's way of letting the idea of pg go. I think my body knows it's going to start, so I've lost the hope.


----------



## Dill

That's always a possibility! But don't lose hope, it just means that your next cycle is on its way! And since you and your hubby will be trying this time, you have much better chances of success. :D


----------



## Beeptime

Yeah, but this is making me not even want to start trying again. Because I'm remembering this feeling of the buildup, the let down, the emotional exhaustion. Now I remember why we quit trying! :/ Sorry, I'm so extra emotional right now. I found a purse that I really love, I think I' going to go obsess over that for a while . :)


----------



## Dill

I'm so sorry. :( I wish I knew what to say to make you feel better! Believe me, I totally understand the buildup and letdown cycle. It's hard. Hopefully your appointment will shed some light on what's going on. But it's important to not despair. You want a baby, and you'll get one when the time is right.

:hug:

So, tell me more about this purse!


----------



## Beeptime

:) Well, I was walking through Macy's the other day and walked by the Coach section. And I am so happy with my current purses, and over the past 3-4 years, their newer bags have not been impressing me. I haven't seen a single one I drooled over. Anyway, I was passing by them and took a peek... fell in love! I even took a picture of it to show my DH because he's become very involved in my love for purses. Later that night I got online to look it up. And it's $650! Yikes! But it's on sale right now for like $480... and an additional 20% off of that because of Presidents day?!?!!! So it's a super good deal. Don't plan on buying it but I can dream. It's the 'Rhyder' collection. This is this first collection I've liked since Madison! sigh... Anyway, there's one smaller and one larger, and I love them both! Right now I'm alternating between a Sabrina and a Sophia. The Sophia is definitely my all time fave. 

https://www1.macys.com/shop/product/coach-rhyder-33-satchel-in-metallic-leather?ID=1728099

https://www1.macys.com/shop/product...&amp; Discounts&sp=1&spc=41&ruleId=&slotId=34

Thanks for giving me the opportunity to obsess on something other than not being PG! :) :) :) xoxo


----------



## Dill

That IS cute! I don't know what I'm going to do about mine once it goes out. I am so in love with it. I have a couple of dooney & bourke bags wasting away in my garage that I could switch to, but I just don't feel like they're very me. Wahhh. And my favorite resale boutique in town got sold to some sketchy lady and there's all this drama over that, so I don't feel comfortable shopping there anymore. What to do?!


----------



## Beeptime

Send me the style you're using now? Do you know the name? I'll google it. 

SO funny about the Dooneys! I also have a Dooney that was just wasting away. It's vintage and I loved it for that, but I just couldn't carry it. I finally packed it with all of my manicure stuff, and now it's my manicure bag! Perfect :)


----------



## Dill

I have absolutely no idea, otherwise I'd look for a replacement on ebay. :( It's tiny and adorable, and that's about the long and short of it, haha.

I LOVE the idea of a manicure bag! I should do that with one of mine! Right now, I just have a cardboard box under the stairs filled with my nail stuff. (I have too much nail stuff.)


----------



## Beeptime

Well, if you could upload a pic, I'm a great detective and could prob figure it out ;)


----------



## Dill

Good thinking!
 



Attached Files:







20150211_114143.jpg
File size: 110.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Beeptime

Cute! Is it a little swing pack ? I don't think I could ever have something so small, I have way too much junk. Where would all my gum wrappers and trash receipts go? Lol.

I just did a three hour hold and test. Bfn. With te constant cramps and gush I felt while sitting in class I expected af. Before I peed for the test I wiped, so I wouldn't per globs of blood into the cup. But there was nothing. I figured I'd be losing clots into the toilet-nothing. I wiped nothing. But I kept wiping becaus I knew there had to be something. Finally got a little pink cm with another blood streak, but the blood is so much more pink than I've ever seen. It usually brick red or bright red. I can't remebebr ever having thins happen. And this certainly is not the way my Af usually starts. I usually get a rusty Orange blood steamed ewcm then a full flow a few hours later, possibly the next day.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2947.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dill

Wow, that is cotton candy pink! Crazy!

It's a wee little bag... I like it because it keeps me from hoarding trash and junk haha.


----------



## Beeptime

I think I just started af. I took a 3 hour nap and went pee went I woke up. And there were 3 wipes worth of purply blood> I'm sure it's af... af is just a different colors this month.


----------



## Dill

Well, sorry AF hit you. :( But this is now CD1 of officially trying! I am excited for the possibilities for you and your hubs. :D


----------



## southernbound

Aw beep :( Start of a new cycle!! And whoo purse! :) I really should carry a purse but I just cant. I keep my wallet in my back pocket like a man lol. Sooo I broke down and tests today. Bfn. Time to wait out AF and return to the countdown to Sept.


----------



## Dill

Aw, crap. What DPO are you again, southern?


----------



## Beeptime

SOuthern, sorry for your BFN. BFNs are so bad for our psyche! :) Anyway, yes! CD1 of trying, i think, unless I back out. Have either of you heard and good or bad about CBE fertility monitors?


----------



## Dill

I'm not letting you back out! You will get your BFP, I will personally oversee if necessary. Okay, maybe not that far. :rofl:

I haven't heard anything about them at all! What are they all about?


----------



## southernbound

Rofl dill. Personally oversee. And im... 11? I got bfp with ds at 8dpo but we shall see. AF is due Saturday so if she doesnt show ill use the other test. Havent heard of those monitors, what do they do?


----------



## Dill

11dpo still has a nearly 22% false negative rate! Hang in there. :D


----------



## Beeptime

It's like an expensive digital opk. Thought maybe it could save me money in the long run since this is going to take forever.


----------



## Dill

Is it a multiple-use thing?


----------



## Dill

BAH. My basal thermometer was supposed to be delivered today, but didn't come with the mail. It should be here tomorrow, but I'm supposed to OVULATE tomorrow. I'd hoped to start temping then! Grr!

Edit - Postive OPK today!


----------



## southernbound

Whoo dill! What kind of thermometer did you get? I just got my new one in the mail today


----------



## Dill

Nothing fancy, just this guy. It should do the trick!


----------



## Beeptime

Yay! Get too the deed, woman! It would have been nice to be temping for your O day so you could watch it happen, but oh well... life happens. That's so exciting that it's already time for you to *try* :) 

I on the other hand am bleeding like Carrie. I've been mega depressed too. I think it's mostly the hormones, but I feel like I'm totally failing at life and absolutely hate work and school at the moment. (I'm writing a paper right now and the topic the class picked is "unwanted teen pregnancy" UGH! SLAP IN THE FACE.)

Starting today I've been drinking blends of fertility herb tea, taking vitex and green tea supplements. Hopefully trying to prepare my body so that once I talk to my doc I can be one step ahead. 

And yes the CBE monitor is a reusable thing. Pretty cool.

Dill, I hope you are having a romantic night ;) 

XOXOXO


----------



## Dill

Yeah, I was really hoping to watch the temp spike, but oh well. Maybe I'll still get to watch a temp dip followed by a third rise. :D

Ugh, what an awful topic for you to have to write a paper on! That would totally make me go "FML," too. You'll get through it, though, I've got faith in you. Just put your head down, churn out an acceptable paper, and put it behind you!

So you went ahead and got the fertilitea? How is it? Tasty?


----------



## southernbound

Dill! I got that same one lol. And oh beep im sorry, thats such a sucky thing to have to write a paper on. Its weird but im so excited for your doctor appt next month :p. Let me know if you notice any difference with the vitex as far as cycles go. And oooh reusable monitor. That's nifty.


----------



## Dill

Agreed that it is nifty. Had I known such a thing existed, I probably would've bought one of those instead of a few hundred OPKs. :lol:


----------



## LillieBelle88

Hi ladies! Sorry iv been MIA, not been too great his past week. How are we all?


----------



## Beeptime

So.. Southern, still testing tomorrow? :) :) :)

And, I didn't actually buy the Fertili tea brand, I researched different fertility herbs (<--omg, that just autocorrected to fertility HENS... hilarious) and bought two different teas that have many of the herbs on the list. They didn't have Fertili tea, and I don't have any time to lose!

One is called Healthy Cycle and ladies with all sorts of cycle issues swear by it. Even ladies with endo, or PCOS. I read reviews and saw a bfp in there. It tastes great! Like a slightly minty chamomile... kind of like sleepy time! I add my vanilla flax milk and it is amazing. Includes: Raspberry Leaf, licorice root, strawberry leaf, stinging nettle leaf, angelica root, blessed thistle herb, cramp bark, spearmint, rose hip, lemon verbena, lemongrass, ginger rhizome, and chamomile.

The second is Triple Leaf Sugar Balance, which I got because of the ingredients. Dong quai root, motherwort,peony,astragalus, red clover, dandelion, ginseng,fo-ti, podia, ligusticum, mulberry, rehmannia, lindera, licorice. It smells and tastes.... BAD! Like celery..? I hate hate hate celery. So I'm going to look for another tea that includes dong quai and red clover. Bleh! I'll be drinking this until I find it. I chug a cup of this, then enjoy a cup of the other. :)

apparently dong quai IS angelica, so I guess I've got that covered.


----------



## Dill

I'd be cautious. I've read some mixed things about flax during pregnancy, and my boss said licorice isn't safe for budding beans (and refused any tea with it when she was pregnant).


----------



## southernbound

Ew celery tea.... you are a brave woman. As far as testing goes, I have nooo idea. Yesterday I had some old blood streaks on the tissue when I wiped so I was like ok cool AF is coming early for the first time ever. Today nothing. I am so confused. I NEVER Spot. Sooo now waiting to see if I do indeed start tomorrow


----------



## Dill

Not too late to be an IB, southern!


----------



## Beeptime

I think the thing with the licorice root is like many of the other herbs like vitex, you can only take them until you O, then no more during the TWW. As for the flax, thats NBD. It's just what I have in the house, but if it is a problem, I can switch. I
ll read up a little more. 

Anything else you know of that I shouldn't be consuming? ;)

Southern, I hope hope hope it's IB for you!!! Spotting really through me off this cycle too. Something I've never seen before. But yours sounds different, and in a better timeframe for IB. How are you _feeling_? :)


----------



## Dill

Makes sense! I never thought about just stopping at ovulation. Haha shows what I know about taking supplements. Like the thing with bananas... I just eat them every. darn. day. and I am SO SICK AND TIRED OF BANANAS


----------



## southernbound

I feeeeeel..... crampy and bloated and very AFish :wacko: Not much hope but who knows :winkwink: I work night shift at the moment so I'm hoping AF at least has mercy and waits until I get home rather than ambushing me here tonight. 

On the plus side I have three boxes of girlscout cookies. I am doing my level best to have no more than three cookies..... yeah that's not happening. 

So fun question to pass the time. If things were ideal how many kids would (do) you want and why?


----------



## Dill

Oooh, which kind of cookies?

Me, ideally, I'd like two. Twins would be amazing! I've had a double o/double fertilization before, and twins run in the family. I can dream, right?

Hubby says he wants 4. Uhm, no.

How 'bout you?


----------



## southernbound

Hey ya never know, twins are totally a thing. DS was an identical (we assume) twin but we lost the other one suuuper early (6 week scan showed two yolks, one heartbeat) so never actually had the twin pregnancy surprise experience. I would love twins though. 

Cookies are thin mints (of course) and caramel Delites :munch:

We want 4 but that is very dependent on birth order and gender. Originally I wanted 7 (my family is huge) and my DH wanted two at most (Canadians. His family could fit on a dime) and then we had DS and I was like "Ohmergerd I am done forever" and DH was like "BABY. BABIES ARE AMAZING LETS HAVE 10". 

Well DS got bigger and cuter and slept more and while going through DHs childhood stuff we found a locket/album necklace thing that he's had since he was a baby and it's girly for him so he let me keep it and it has 4 slots so we were like four. Four is good. 

The only catch is that DH desperately wants a girl and desperately wants to not have 4 boys so if baby #2 is another boy than we'll probably pay for microsort or something to increase liklihood that #3 is a girl and then be done buuuut that's largely my OCD must have a contigency plan or I cry talking. 

Ideally, like if-we-could-choose ideally we'd have boy girl boy girl and then everyone would have a brother and a sister.

How many kids we have also partially depends on DS health over the next few years. He was born with a condition called biliary atresia so he's basically guarenteed to need a liver transplant sometime before hes 20 and possibly a few other organs so his condition has the potential to become very time consuming very quickly but for now he's doing well. Miracle status kind of well. On the plus side if he had a sibling they could grow him a new liver from a small piece of the siblings liver BUT I never want our other kids to feel like organ farms (A La My Sister's Keeper).

Whoo sorry. Life story. If you got through that you are a saint and I apologize :haha:


----------



## Beeptime

Yeah, I believe there are a list of herbs you are supposed to stop after ovulation. They are meant to help your cycle, hormones etc, but then once there's a possibility of baby in there, you stop taking it all because of all the "not safe" blah blah :)

And what are you talking about bananas? I haaaate bananas. If it's a fertility thing, I'm so not doing it.

I hope AF stays away for you shift, and then 9 months after that! :) Seriously though, starting at work SUCKS. Good luck with the cookies.... HAH! I've already eaten like 4 cookies today. My husband loves to bake, I can't help it. 

And kids ugh... that's a tricky question. Honestly, I think I only want one. First of all, I can't even imagine raising one kid. Just the thought of it blows my mind. Really though, I've always had experiences of having a cat, and then getting another cat... and favoring one or whatever. And I just don't see how someone could NOT have a favorite. I don't really know how to explain it.... I just wouldn't want to put myself in the position of accidentally having a favorite? I've never had a strong drive for a large family, or kids at all actually... but then my biological clock said "BABY BABY BABY" And my husband sooooooo badly wants to be a daddy. He said he wants twins. He's said that for years... twin girls. And he wants to name the Bibbidy and Bobbidy because our last name begins with a B. lol. And if not twins, he only wants one... thank goodness.


----------



## Beeptime

I must have been writing as you were writing, and once I posted, yours was posted!!! So let me respond with... THINMINTS!!! OMG FAVE FAVE FAVE!!!! What the heck is a serving size of those anyway?

Most importantly, I am so happy for your "miracle" DS. That must have been devastating news, but luckily medicine is constantly advancing, so hopefully he will have a smooth future. Should you be expecting some kind of illness to signal when the "time has come" for a transplant?

That's actually really hilarious the you and DH completely flipped your initial views of how many kids! Too funny! I love that the locket was like your _message_ :) The thought of 2 is totally overwhelming to me ! lol. I should mention that I am an only child, and I bet that has a lot to do with my view on the matter. 

Tell me about this micro sorting? This is new to me? 

You know what's fricken crazy to me? I just went to a seminar at school about frozen embryo rights and whose "property" they become. And they are saved at a bank forever(so far) until they get adopted. Could you imagine, being conceived, then frozen for 10 years then thawed and born? Woa..... Like mom and dad made me 10 years before I was born... then saved me for later.? Or I sat in a freezer until someone picked me out.? Mind blown


----------



## southernbound

Ok so microsorting (from my limited understanding of the science behind it) uses electromagnetic something or other to seperate X from Y sperm. It's like 94% effective for swaying for a girl but only 76% effective for swaying for a boy and it's new enough that not a ton of doctors have the machine but theres a doctor here that has one. Theres also the old fashioned make a set of egg whites super hospitable to boy sperm to encourage them to swim upwards and then use the sperm from the bottom which should now be mostly girls method. Theres a doctor here that does that too.

Yes! The frozen embryo thing has always tripped me out. My SIL has a genetic thing where she can't get pregnant or she'll get blood clots in her brain and die but her eggs are totally fine so her and her DH made 6 frozen embryos and are having them via surrogate two at a time. Their first set of twins was born last week. So technically all 6 are the same age but they'll span like 7 years. Odd. 

As far as DS transplant, theres a few things that could happen. He could develop cholingitis which is always a huge concern and if he got that infection it would destroy his liver pretty quickly because he doesn't have ducts to flush it out. It could just continue to degrade and cirhos and he would become more and more jaundiced until a new one became necessary.

The Big One is portal hypertension. Basically pools of bile in the liver start to impede blood flow through it, so blood backs up into the stomach and spleen and intestines and destroys them. Yesterday at his routine doctors appt his spleen was enlarged so now we're waiting for results from the ultrasound. 

Basically he either has a harmless virus and it'll pass or portal hypertension has begun and it's the beginning of the end for his liver. He hasn't had any symptoms of the condition so we're hoping its just a bug but we're on pins and needles while we wait for the results soooo it's possible that the "time" for a new liver is now. We just don't know. :nope:


----------



## Beeptime

Oh my gosh I can't imagine what you are going through. :( I hope that the ultrasound shows that he's doing okay! Poor baby. The best thing you could do is what you're already doing and be a strong, loving mommy to him <3 I was actually just reading about the herb in the teas that I have and one of them is specifically good for healing liver cirrhosis. I'm sure this is a different ball park, but maybe worth a try? I'm sure you and DH are already allover all of the possible helpers though. 

About the sperm, I wonder if you could just spin them in a centrifuge. The x's are bulkier and would likely sink to the bottom? If you don't have a centrifuge on hand, maybe you could just take a discreet cup of sperm to the park and spin it on one of those merry go round things that spin super fast. LOL. Hmmm... actually there's something very wrong with the idea of sperm at the park....


----------



## southernbound

Oh my gosh beep I lurv you. Sperm at the park. I literally squealed with laughter and the janitor came running wondering what was wrong XD. Oh my gosh I can't breathe. I've actually heard of the centrifuge thing and we've been tempted to try it. You just gave weight to my obsession. 

Can you tell me what that herb is? I'm down to try anything and that kid loves tea/soup. 

*goes to check if amazon sells centrifuges*

Anyhoo. What are you up to tonight?


----------



## Beeptime

Sorry to freak your janitor out... did you tell him you were laughing about sperm at the park? He'd probably think you're a creeeeeeeperrrrrrrr. LOL!

I know we always used centrifuges in my bio classes. I wonder if I could sneak sperm in there? I actually always tried to devise a plan to sneak sperm in so I could look at it under my microscope.... but I thought that might cause some pretty big issues if I ever got caught, so I never did (but really want to!)

Currently I am just sipping on tea. :) Taking a break from my long week of school, just trying to relax before my weekend of backbreaking work :'( I always get so sad when the weekend comes and I have to go back to my job. 

I will go see what that herb was, it will take me a few mins to lookup.


----------



## southernbound

We have them in our lab here at work..... but as much as I love the lab guys on my crew I really don't want to explain to them why I want to borrow a centrifuge :dohh: They would probably let me buuuut. Just no.

What are you studying and what do you do for work if I may? :)


----------



## Beeptime

Oh it must have been the licorice root I was looking up. I'd be cautious with it though since it is very potent. Also milk thistle and Green tea is great for liver issues.


----------



## Beeptime

Lol, that could make for an awkward conversation... "anddddd, could you please also lend me a micropipette? I need to suck the girls from the bottom. Don't worry, I'll wash it."

I am on a pre-med track to apply to Physician Assistant school (hopefully this year). I am currently a CNA in a skilled nursing facility, and to be honest, it's the hardest job I've ever had in my life. Physically and emotionally exhausting. My back hurts every day that I come home from work. :( I have to have 1000-2000 paid medical hours to even apply to the PA programs, so I've been working while in school. Just keeping my eyes on the prize. Grateful for my experience impacting so many lives, and also grateful to know that I don't have to do this forever. Not that I don't love helping people, but I'd prefer to help in another way. I am tired of dealing with bodily fluids. :)


----------



## southernbound

I will definitely check out those herbs.

Congrats on the PA route! My sister had 5 interviews for PA school last month so she's supposed to hear in March. Fingers crossed (for BOTH of you!!!).

I do not blame you for not wanting to do CNA forever. I have my LVN and was alllmost done with my RN when I realized that being peed on every day would make me want to shoot myself. I am so impressed that you've made it this far into pre-med. Super woman fo sho.


----------



## Beeptime

OMG WOW! 5 Interviews! That's fu**ing FANTASTIC! Best of luck to her! I'm sure you know better than the ave person how fricking competitive PA school is. UGH. I just finished Molecular Bio and Organic Chem last term and those kicked my butt! My Prof for Mol bio was hardddddddd. Ridicuous. The class ave on his tests were C/D :/ I ended up getting a B :'( UGH!!!!

So after your realization, are you still in nursing? Or ...what?


----------



## southernbound

Omg I am so sorry. My sister HATED organic chem. My phone was spammed with angry-at-life texts pretty much every day. It is AWESOME that you got a B in that class. My DH is about to finish PT school next year and up till this year he had always been an A student and now with the way these classes are hes like WHOOO I PASSED GO ME. 

Yes PA school is insane. My sis is pooping bricks about getting in. 

And no I gave up on the medical field forever. Not for me. I am now a refinery operator. I babysit large pieces of machinery and the only fluids that get on me are pump oil and valve lube. Now rather than surgeons throwing instruments during their hissy fits I only have to deal with maintenance throwing wrenches. I'll take it  . I'm thinking about going back to school for genetics when my hubby graduates because I don't want to waste my credits (and I'm a genetics nerd. I love them so much) buuuut I like my job enough that having the degree would basically just be for fun so not sure if it's worth the stress.


----------



## Dill

Just saying I got home, took a shower, logged on, and I am dying of laughter over here. Can't stop picturing the furtive looks while spinning a cup of goo on the merry-go-round.


----------



## Beeptime

Yes! I've heard so many people hate hate hated Ochem. I kind of liked it at first, then it got harder and harder. I luckily scraped an A, but my friend that was retaking it (got an F the term before) ended up failing it AGAIN! OMG! Yikes on Bikes... it is definitely a weeder course for sure!!!

That's AWESOME that your husband is in PT school! If he ever works in a place where he has to deal with CNAs, please tell him to be nice to them! I've often been in situations where I am needed to transfer a patient (IN A HURRY) and their care plan hasn't been updated, so I don't know how they've been transferring, and I'll run out to the hallway to see if I can find PT or OT for any help or advice and they usually just say "Sorry, that resident isn't mine today" AGHHHHH cant't they see that I'm distressed and need their expertise? Even though they may not have that patient that day, they have more schooling and expertise to at lease spot me a bit of advise!? UGH! Sorry..... anyway

Babysitting large machinery sounds kind of awesome... especially when I compare it with what I'm going to be doing tomorrow!!! Sounds like a good gig! You and hubby got it made!!

I really do enjoy genetics as well, but I've had some profs that kinda killed my passion in the area, so for now.... I'm just following my set track. 

I think it would be awesome for you to go back to school if you really wanted to, but at least you don't HAVE to. That's such a good spot to be in! But School is amazing just for learning... you don't necessarily need a job out of it. Just the fact that you learn something about what you're passionate about is enough

I was working at Starbucks for 6 years and was like this is NOT going to do it... what do I REALLLLY want to do with life? I was also a stripper at the time (For fun, no judgment!) SO i was really in the party time of my life. Make coffee and dance... and get paid for it? YES PLEASE! Some days (like really tough days on the job where I literally get pooped on, or when one of my patients passes away) I really miss the lifestyle. 

But I'm in a better place in life for sure. I have to keep telling myself. I was a heavy drinker since I was 16. One day something clicked and I quit cold turkey... I'm about 10 months sober, and a way better person because of it. But boy do I miss coming home and drowning my sorrows in a bottle/box of wine. Or easing my mens/cramps with a few shots of whiskey. 

Geeze.... rant! Sorry!


----------



## Beeptime

Geeze Dill, you back?! You and DH must have been BUSSSSSSSYYYYYYYYY. LOL!!! ;)


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Beep lol I was a store manager at Starbucks for 3 years before deciding to be a stay at home mom this post August lol


----------



## Dill

Hey, it's an hour commute from work to home! Cut me a break here. xD BD'ing won't happen until later, but it is happening.

Confused about when exactly I'm o'ing. I had two positive OPKs yesterday, and two VERY positive OPKs today. Long surge! My nurse said in her experience, it tends to be a longer wait to O during a long surge, so it'll probably happen tomorrow. Cervix is EMPIRE STATE BUILDING high and open, though, so idk? I start temping tomorrow, so maybe that'll clue me in.

Doing all the BD'ing. At this rate, we'll end up a week straight. Poor hubs!


----------



## Beeptime

Oh Hiya Prayin! Starbucks was a seriously great company to me. My DM said that they always have a job for me if I ever wanted to come back. I have dreams about working there often, it was a blast! How did you like it? Where were you managing?


----------



## Beeptime

OMG DILL I Hope you don't get 9+ days of pos opk like I did :/ Interesting to know that with a long surge O is later. My O must have been really late explaining the late AF. 

An hour commute? YIKES :( Hopefully you have some good music on the drive home. Maybe some good baby making music.... to get you in the mood?


----------



## Dill

I had a coworker at my primary job who swore up and down that of all the jobs she's ever had, being a coffee barista was her favorite!

It certainly could explain the late AF if a surge indicates a late O. I talked to her about today's secondary signs, though, and she feels that O is imminent for me. Thank goodness!

Yeah, I live out in the boonies, where I'm considered lucky to have running water. I was working strictly from home when I bought it, so the commute was a non-issue. Working in town has changed that! I bought a vehicle when I got the job in town, but was spending $700 a month in gas, so I sold it and got a car with better mileage last summer.

Haha, I don't need babymakin' music. I have a ridiculous libido. I occasionally feel sorry for the hubs... :lol:


----------



## Beeptime

Really??? I'm soooooo jealous of your libido! Is that weird? I used to be like spring rabbits or whatever the saying was... but now I have like, no sex drive. It breaks my heart.

I'm glad that she is confident that O is coming soon for you! :) That's really reassuring news. 

BTW, the reviews for fertili tea on amazon are RIDICULOUS. You should read some just for the entertainment of BFP after BFP. It seriously nuts.. Even PCOS and endo women.


----------



## Dill

Don't be jealous! It has certainly dropped as I've aged, and working two jobs doesn't leave me with much time or energy, but every guy may SAY he wants a girl who wants it all the time, but trust me, they don't, hahaha.

Seriously, if it doesn't happen this month, I am so buying that stuff. I have a gift certificate from my birthday... and I will use it...


----------



## southernbound

ROFL about libido. I feel ya dill. My DH is a little gun shy about BDing now :haha:

And Beep Pssssh dancing and coffee making. No judgment there. Sounds like a great life. 

The reviews of that tea are 100% making me want to get it in Sept (Af got me about an hour ago btw. Bleh)


----------



## Dill

Aww, sorry the witch got you, southern! At least you know now, so let the next cycle begin! :)

I think hubs is getting gunshy about BDing now just because I am SO FIXATED on getting pregnant! The clock is ticking! If only we'd met when younger.


----------



## southernbound

Beep, I also forgot to mention that ten months sober is awesome! I don't even know you but I'm so proud of you!

Dill, aw man I'm sorry. I do not blame you for the fixation. It would be different if we were fertile all the time but the whole 3 days of fertility thing kind of kills spontenaity. 

Also, noticing your location, whereabouts in Alaska are you? My best friend is in Haines.


----------



## Beeptime

Sorry AF came :( especially at work. What a B word. ;)
Soooo September....?


----------



## southernbound

Hehe yeah Sept :) I desperately (DESPERATELY) want a summer baby. And I know that's ridiculous but DS was born on my dads bday (which, don't get me wrong, is awesome) but there is literally a birthday in my family almost every day of Nov and a ton in sept and oct sooo fall is just overdone so I realllly want a summer baby ( spring would be fine too but that's DH last semester so he says no  ) which means we have 4 cycles to get it done (would put due dates all between June 4th and August 28th) so I'm already temping and will be starting that tea and DH is on folic acid to help out the swimmers and yes. :D


----------



## Beeptime

WOW! You've got it all planned out! That fab. :) I'm very happy for you that you've got such clear goals! I hear ya about all the birthdays in a month. All of my fame are in August including mine. And my sister-in-law got married the day before my bday... so Yeah, I'd prefer no August, but honestly, I'd be grateful for a peanut any day of the year!


----------



## Dill

southern, I'm north of Fairbanks. Haines, huh! Does your friend like it there?

And yeah, the 3 days thing definitely sucks. And I like to be sure, and since I still don't have a SOLID fix on my cycle (thanks to the MCs), we start pretty early and just keep going until after we know O has happened. I'm wearing him out! And then the POAS phase. It's hard on him.

Beep, I feel you. We've got a big fat cluster of February birthdays in my family!


----------



## southernbound

Yeeaah I'm kind of a control freak >.> I'm working on it I swear. You're so sweet to call it something nice like "clear goals" 

Dill, yes she loves it. Buuut she likes cold and snow and her closest neighbor being 3 miles away soooo right up her alley! Are you originally from Alaska?

Poor men. They kind of get lost in TTC. They're just a means to an end there for a while seems like.


----------



## Dill

Yep, I am! I've lived in plenty of other places, but this is always home. I wish my nearest neighbor was 3 miles from me. I'm an hour from the nearest city, but still live in a surprisingly populated area.

"Means to an end" -- yeah, I wonder how often he feels like I only want him for that. :(


----------



## southernbound

Oh no no I didn't mean it that way!! I'm sorry. I just meant that they don't really have a lot of control over it, they aren't the ones ovulating so it's like "Ok, we have to do it here here and here lay down" and then we have temps and opks and stuff to watch until period comes or doesn't come and they just kind of wait.... like BDing is their only part for so long.


----------



## Dill

First temp! 97.37. Hmmm. Seems low for post-ov!


----------



## southernbound

Hmmm maybe it hasn't hit its spike yet? And am I the only one that thinks the button on the thermometer looks like a penis? Do you think thats intentional? Like "hey! Penises go in the same places as this thermometer! Lets give it something recognizable".


----------



## Dill

Yeah, hopefully I'll see it go up tomorrow!

Hahahaha I hadn't noticed, which is amazing, because I'm usually the first. Lol!!! That's fantastic. :lol:


----------



## southernbound

I thought so :haha: How are you today?


----------



## Dill

Doing great! Had a fun and relaxing day with the hubs. Got in one last BD, though signs indicate my fertile window has passed. Go swimmers go!!!

How're you?


----------



## southernbound

Good thanks! So excited that you're officially in the TWW! I love stalking other women..... That didn't come out right. 

Anyways.

Just hangin out at work looking at baby names


----------



## Dill

Haha, I'm glad, too! I think O happened during the night. T-minus 12 days to testing!

And yay, stalkers! :D


----------



## southernbound

Whooo! So hopefully temp spike tomorrow. We shall keep you busy for the next 12 days  

How was everyones Valentines?


----------



## Dill

I need to stay strong and not test early!


----------



## southernbound

You got this! We're cheering you on!!


----------



## Beeptime

Dill, How's your temp today? 

Work is really taking it out of me, I've lost the will to post!


----------



## Dill

I've missed you, beep!

Temp was ever so slightly higher today (.02). Not sure what to make of it!


----------



## Beeptime

Yeah, I don't know the first this about temping, except you need a thermometer! :)


----------



## Dill

Should have a drop on o day, followed by a rise due to progesterone levels. But since I don't know my baseline, I just have two temps floating around without context.

Still, it makes worry that maybe I didn't o!


----------



## southernbound

Beep! You have returned! And dill, how long are you leaving the thermometer in for? I was reading the reviews on Amazon and they said you should leave it in like 5 mins rather than when it beeps and I tried it and sure enough the temp keeps going up long after the beep so I always wait five mins. it will hold the highest temp so it doesnt hurt to leave it in too long. Maybe you did O the day you got it and these are your high temps?


----------



## Dill

Oh, hmm! I'm just doing it to the beep, mostly so I can go back to sleep asap haha.

Yeah, that's a possibility. Or yesterday's was the dip, and my rise is just taking a couple of days and rising gradually.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I had one of our stores in West Virginia. I miss it, I was offered another managing job by our DM, but staying home right now is best for juggling the school thing with Haley. My journey to the top was fast, I mean, fast...from my first day as a barista to store manager was 4 months. I just adored it and was noticed quickly for it lol


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Off topic too, have any of you looked into maca root? I don't know much about it but my first go around on here it was the popular ttc supplement


----------



## southernbound

I don't know much about it, I can never find a whole love of good testimonials about it. I know my friend with PCOS had amazing luck with Soy isoflavones and swears by them and I think she took a vitex/cassava supplement to kick start her period because she hadn't had one in like 10 years but maca isn't one I'm familiar with. Are you trying it?


----------



## Dill

My nurse thinks my temp drop was probably the day my thermometer came in, and what I'm seeing IS the temp spike. We'll see!


----------



## southernbound

Whoo hoo!!!! 10 days until testing! It'll fly by :)


----------



## PrayinForBaby

No I'm not trying it...just tossing stuff out lol


----------



## southernbound

Not gonna lie, I'm tempted to try cassava when we start TTC. Hoping its a shorter journey than last time


----------



## Beeptime

Long multi-topic post here:

Yes, I have read a whole bunch of great stuff about Maca root. It def seems to be pretty popular. I haven't got any yet though, I think I have a pretty hefty bunch of herbs in my diet at the moment. lol. 

Dill, that's a bummer about the spike being the day your therm came in :/ I'd have loved to see the spike! SO I dug out my therm last night! So Today, CD6 temp was 97.70!!! This seems like it will take some practice. I set my alarm for 5:45 to take my temp, but woke up at 5:15 on my own! So I took it then because I thought it would be "ruined" if I re-woke a half hour later. lol... so silly. Any good chart apps for iPhone that you guys know of?

SO... speaking of diet, this is a topic I've been avoiding like the plague, but need opinions. Hear me out. So I already told you guys, I used to be heavy drinker for years. I finally quit and have been sober for 10months. We thought that it definitely had an impact on my infertility because my body could never recover form the night before, was always poisoned and under stress. :/ Anyway, yay for being sober now. The thing is... I smoked cigs for only about a year or two, but got super addicted and finally ended up using nicotine lozenges to quit. Then I finally quit those too. BUT I reallllllly enjoyed my lozenges, even more than cigarettes. So during some of my stressful times of not drinking when I was getting really down and craving booze or SOMETHING, I considered getting on anti depressants for a while, though I really was emotially fine for the most part, I just thought turning myself into a zombie might help fight the urges. Anyway, I decided against that and thought I'd try picking up lozenges again to take the edge off. Yes, I still love them and am "addicted". Healthier than drinking and smoking, but I'm sure nicotine still negatively impacts fertility, so I still feel guilty about my lozenges.... BUT at the same time, I don't want to strip myself of ALL of my guilty pleasures at once..? I'm so torn, I really don't want to quit them, because I really feel that it helps me keep sober from alcohol. I prob have five 2mg per day, so 10mg of nicotine per day. Idon't know what I'm expecting anyone to say here, I know I should quit. :(

Also caffeine. I've heard that that's a big one that influences fertility. I Usually drink quite a lot of coffee... like prob 32oz per day. So I've tried to cut back this cycle... IT's TOUGH! I've been drinking about a 12oz half-caf, so like 6oz of caf.... Is this at least a good step? Quitting cold turkey is pretty much out of the question because it causes bad headaches and the zombie effect... and with school during the week and work on the weekends- I can't survive! What do you guys do about caffeine?

And what is Cassava?


----------



## Beeptime

Just downloaded the kindara app.... love it so far. It seems very easy to use. charting temps and such. Each day, when you click data, it has a list of stuff to input, like your temp, flow, cm type,opk results, hpt results, etc, then a little journal/comments section. So i don't have to remember all the stuff I need to chart, Love it!


----------



## Dill

I knowwww, I mean, I'm glad I'm seeing my temps go up the way they should be, but I missed the dip+spike itself. Boo. Hopefully I can at least get to see an implantation dip. My temp went up again this morning, at least.

I've been using FertilityFriend. It tracks EVERYTHING! Loving it. It tells me when my fertile period is, my probability for getting pregnant this cycle, I mean everything. I chart my temp, cervix and CM info, test results, miscellaneous symptoms, BD'ing... It's my new favorite app.

Beep, you know what the answer is gonna be ... nicotine is bad, caffeine is bad. You can drink a little caffeine (I've read under 200 or 300mg?) so you don't have to give it up completely, but you're pretty much limited to a cup a day. I gave up coffee about a year and a half ago. It was tough. Withdrawals, holy cow! And I get migraines, anyway, so it was awful. Now I only drink it on days when I just can't shake an existing migraine. I have maybe a cup every 2-3 months. I do indulge in a Coke every once in a while, though.

Oy, 10 days until testing! Less if I cave. I gotta admit, if I see a possible implantation dip, I may start testing 2 days or so after that. I'm a bad girl! But I am REALLY REALLY trying to hold out. 10 days isn't long at all!


----------



## Beeptime

I think Vitex is really bad for me?! I'e been taking it for 4 days or so, and have been experiences headaches (super weird for me), depression, exhaustion, and bad anxiety attacks-very tight chested feeling like I'm having breathing probs( I battle with anx, and that is a normal attack for me, though it's totally been under control for months)

Do you think this could all be form vitex, and i should quit it?


----------



## Dill

I'm sorry you've been feeling so unwell, Beep! :hugs: I was wondering if something was going on. If you're reacting badly to it, take a break and see if you improve. If so, you'll know it was the Vitex.


----------



## Beeptime

I just wonder, since it is supposed to correct hormonal issues, if maybe my hormones are being tweaked and I might need to wait it out for my body to adjust? I know that hormones can cause headaches etc. We will see, I'm going to try it a few more days if I can handle it and lower the dose. I can't wait to see you temp tomorrow!... I can't wait to see my temp tomorrow!!! :) I'm getting so excited to have an actual chart, I've been studying peoples charts pg and not pg and it is soooo interesting... I wish I would have started temping a long time ago. It would have saved me so many months of wondering if I O'd, why af was late, etc.


----------



## southernbound

I love temping. Im so exctied about testing coming up dill! And beep im sorry youre feeling bad :( maybe it does just need some time to get everything in line? 

Cassava is like a wild yam that is supposed to hsvehave phyoestrogen (or some such) and they make a supplement called cassanovum that has that and vitex and rasberry leaf etc that ive heard good things about.

Ultrasound and blood work today for the little bug. Its 4:30 am and I cant sleep im so nervous.


----------



## Dill

Beep, that's also a good plan. Starting with a lesser dose and working your way up could be a better way to ease into it! I just know there are some herbal supplements I never adjust to and can't take because of migraines, etc. Hopefully that won't be the case with you.

Today's temp was .01 down from yesterday. I'm basically holding steady.

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Beeptime

Good luck with the ultrasound, Southern, I'll be thinking about you! Let us know how it goes. 

Dill, steady is good right? In a little nervous because yesterday I was 97.7 and today 96.36?!

Volunteering kicked my ass today!!! I am soo not in the mood to go to class right now. I just want coffee coffee coffee coffee coffee.


----------



## Dill

Yep, steady is definitely good, for now! :D

That's quite the drop. Hrm!


----------



## southernbound

Thanks! he doesnt have ascites which is a good sign, so now just waiting for the doctors word.

Beep, my temp plunges a lot right after my period ends. It always freaks me out.

Aw man I'm sorry, what happened at volunteering?


----------



## Dill

Oh, I forgot about AF... yeah, that would explain the drop. It's high during LP and drops after because of the loss of the extra progesterone.


----------



## Beeptime

Glad he doesn't have Ascites. Alwayyyys waiting on the doctors... ugh. Sorry!

And that makes total sense about being done with AF=temp drop... got it! So crazy because I still had a light flow of brown blood yesterday, but today only barely spotting. Temp drop! lol

And nothing really happened at volunteering. I didn't have any coffee when I woke up. Some days are just more busy and physically demanding than others.... and I'm still blaming my little hormonal mess... OH YEAH- AND NO COFFEE!!!


----------



## Dill

And just like that, the flood gates are closing, and they're setting up the ponies for the races. :D Hope you've got your opk pee sticks handy!!!


----------



## southernbound

Bahahahaha omg ponies. Im using that from now on. And beep in my head your real life name is now Lorelei Gilmore. coffee coffee coffee


----------



## Dill

Thanks, thanks, I'll be here all week! :winkwink:


----------



## Beeptime

Haha, I Loved Gilmore Girls!! So... what to do in the wait to O time... Just been loading up on the tea. I wish there was something that I could work on in the meantime... like to make me feel like I was doing something good in effort you know? I wish getting pg wasn't just a constant waiting game. It's totally not fun. 

At least temping is like a daily "fun" activity. To see where things are at. It's almost as exciting as peeing on a stick? Do either of you feel that way? Like, I can't wait to see what my temp will be tomorrow!

Also Southern, you were saying your sister had the 5 interviews for PA school? IF you don't mind- would you be willing to ask her what she did to stand out? How many medical hours worked? How many volunteer hours? What here overall and CASPA GPA were? I totally understand if you don't want to ask. It's just not quite easy to find people that have experience with the application process and I will be applying for the first time this September!


----------



## southernbound

Lol I TOTALLY feel that way about temping. Even when im not ttc XD. I love seeing the graph grow.

I will definitely ask for details but what I know for sure is that she has a 4.0, has been working for a neurosurgeon as his right hand do-anything for 4 years, did an assload of volunteer hours at children's medical in houston (like, telethon operator cookie baker and such) aaaand majored in bio with a minor in chem. Ill ask about CASPA (ill even pretend to know what it is!) :p


----------



## Beeptime

Wow.... your sister's got it goin' on!!!!! If she had a 4.0, her CASPA was probably a 4.0 as well, which is incredible. CASPA just takes into consideration I believe biology, chemistry and physics? Or maybe it is all the sciences. But they also include the retakes, so if you take a course, get a B, retake and get and A, the B will STILL be figured into the CASPA GPA :( BOO!!!!

And her work experience sounds superb. She should have no problem getting her choice of school!!!


----------



## southernbound

Ok I think she retook a physics so her caspa may be slightly lower but I shall ask. And I really hope so she's kind of having a panic break down.


----------



## Dill

Hmmm, maybe the temping is part of the reason why I feel a little less cray about POASing this cycle. It does sort of fulfill the itch! Hadn't thought of it that way!


----------



## southernbound

Heck yeah!!! Omg I am SOOO broody. September feels so far away. Temping and expirimenting with how herbs affect my cycle is my placebo :p well that and stalking you girls. I want you all to get bfps something awful.


----------



## Dill

Had a big temp jump today that kind of shocked me. I did temp half an hour late, but I can't see it having that big of an effect. I wonder if I'm coming down with the crud that's circulating around the office? :(


----------



## Beeptime

Hmm, I wish I could give you an opinion on your temp jump... but I do not know anything about temps yet... except you drop after af ;)

It is usually impossible for me to get through the night without waking up and tossing... will that ruin me? This morning I HAD to let the cat out at 3am :/ so I feel like my temp at 5 might have been ruined, BUT it was only .3 difference. 96.4-96.7. What are all the rules of temping?


----------



## Beeptime

Also Dill... where are you at? Passed O for sure right ? How many DPO and whats your LP usually?


----------



## Dill

I wake up repeatedly in the night and rarely, if ever, get 3 or more hours of sleep in a stretch. It shouldn't throw off results all that much. Your general patterns should still be evident!

Temps drop after AF, there's a dip and spike around ovulation, then temps are elevated during LP (biphasic pattern). Typically, it dips again if implantation occurs and then goes up even higher than before (triphasic pattern). There are exceptions to this, of course -- my sister said she's never once had an implantation dip or a triphasic pattern. And fluctuations can occur normally. For some women, a mid-LP dip is normal, too.

I'm definitely past O. It's a little harder for me to tell exactly how many DPO because I had two days of positive OPKs and got my BBT thermometer later than I'd hoped, but I think I ovulated Friday night. I should be about 5dpo. My cycle shortened and has been pretty consistent about having a day 13 O and 13-day LP. That puts my testing date at the 26th or 27th, though realistically, I could probably start testing on the 25th. Or the 23rd, if my resolve is weak, haha!


----------



## southernbound

It shouldn't affect it enough to matter much beep. I never get reliable sleep either. 

Dill blech :( I hope you arent getting sick. Maybe there was an implantation dip in there and that was the rise? :shrug:


----------



## Dill

Not unless I ovulated earlier than expected! I suppose it's possible, if I managed to ovulate the same day I got my first positive OPK (Thursday)... that would put me at 6dpo, and maybe yesterday's miniscule drop was a dip? That's STILL almost impossibly early. I just don't think so! All of my ovulation signs were there early Saturday, and weren't ripe any earlier than that. I'm SURE I ovulated Friday night!

Which leaves me with either a VERY gradual LP rise over 5 days, or I'm getting sick. Blehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Beeptime

Wait a minute... you're turning my world upside down... you O and THEN get O signs? I thought you get O signs, then O. Thank God for this website


----------



## Dill

Well, I slept through O, the signs indicated that I peaked on Friday night. They were there Saturday morning and faded away throughout the day.

Your strongest O signs will happen the day of ovulation! Low, super soft, wide open cervix is like THAT VERY DAY. Once you O, it's like "nope, done now, kthxbye" and it slams the door and runs away.


----------



## southernbound

I hope you aren't getting sick Dill :(

Really quick, doctors called (both of them) and everything came back as normal as it will ever be for his anatomy :) so basically his liver will always be in a weird place and his spleen will always be big but his portal vein looks excellent and bloodwork was normal (abnormal for a normal person, normal for him) so nothing to worry about currently *huge sigh of relief*


----------



## Dill

That *is* a relief! Whoo!


----------



## southernbound

Ok beep, talked to my sister and she said her CASPA is like a 3.9.

she also said that GPA means very little. They're all about the hands on patient care experience so you should be set.

That and to write super interesting essays even if it means exaggerating (as awful as that sounds) a bit. She says good luck!


----------



## Beeptime

SO glad to hear back about your DS! That's really great news! Yay for "normal" blood work.

My GPA should be fine enough, the average GPA of students accepted into the program was like 3.52 or something, so... yep should be fine in that area. BUT I'd love to have a 4.0 ... DUH! And yeah, the essay is the scariest thing! You just never know exactly what they're looking for. Boo. Well thank you so much for asking your sis! Tell her good luck~ from another mentally struggling applicant ;)

And Dill, I see what you mean. So, in that case if your cervix closes up that quickly after O, it really does make sense to have sperm already up and waiting. Seems like a much tougher shot to shoot them up past a tightly closed cervix. .... but, they are micro, so who knows. Apparently I don't!!! But I'd like to think my cervix isn't as much of a jerk as yours. "I'm terribly sorry for the inconvenience, but we are closed for the month. If you'd like to try your luck again, please stop by next month!"- My cervix

And hopefully the only reason you're getting sick is because you immune system is lowered from a very early implantation. We can hope....

I have still been experiencing very bad anxiety, have been 100% depleted of energy, headaches and today was having suicidal thoughts... :/ I ended up extensively researching Vitex and those were some very uncommon side effects that I dug up. Most common in people that already experience anxiety/depression. SO... I am officially off of the vitex for now. Hoping it doesn't take too long to recover from that. I did decide to get some gelatinized Maca, which I've read some great things about. SO I've probably set myself back some extra months by messing with my hormones from the brief vitex experiment. BUT, I've probably also done a lot of good for my body with the amount of tea and nutrients I've been getting. Hopefully I'll even get a libido boost from the Maca! DH would be grateful....


----------



## southernbound

Oh beep I'm so sorry the vitex was so awful for you :( Maybe since your hormones were already playing games the short amount of time on vitex will kick start everything. I'm glad you figured out what was going on though. You certainly don't need that kind of stress. :hugs:


----------



## Beeptime

Yeah, its totally crazy. I was feeling all these things. But individually, they are all normal, unfortunate things. I didn't connect them. Like---- damn, I have a headache today. DAMN! I have a headache today too! Man, I'm tired, must not have slept well. Ugh... don't want to go to school today- have no motivation to finish the term. Hmmm... fell asleep in class today, must just be super tired.---

Right? Mostly normal things that we all encounter. But then today when I was driving home, I was thinking about how I'm just going to end up old and sick like all of the patients I work for. And I couldn't help but think of the possibility of old dying people in every building that I drove by. Like every nice looking building I passed, I just imagined that there was probably somebody completely miserable inside... and the building wan't beautiful anymore... it was gross. Each building!!! And I was so down about it and just didn't even want to be part of the world anymore. Just wanted to call it quits while I was still "ahead" because there is no other way around getting old and sick. 

When I got home, being the mostly rational person that am, I was like... what the hell just happened... this is SO not normal. A week ago I wanted to get pg and start a family!? So then I did the research and found some blogs of people experiencing ALL of the above- suicidal thoughts, depression, anxiety attacks, insomnia, exhaustion & sluggishness, headaches... all of it! And there were a lot of people saying it's a shame that nobody ever really talks about the possible side effects, because although pretty uncommon- they are severe!

Just a bit of warning, incase you guys try it in the future. Hopefully the same doesn't happen with the maca.


----------



## Dill

Such polite cervix manners! The egg disintegrates 6-12 hours after ovulation, so it makes sense to close up shop once that happens. My cervix is a jerk, though. I think it secretly dislikes me. "Of all the vaginas in the world, I'm stuck in this one..." - my cervix.

NO SUICIDAL THOUGHTS. No. I would seriously cry if you did something drastic. Off the vitex, for sure, ASAP!


----------



## southernbound

Oh wow! Thank you so much for telling us. I will definitely keep that in mind. I had never heard of those side effects. That is really scary. I guess I tend to forget that herbs are still "medicine" and have side effects. 

Surely you'll have better luck with maca. Also you've just done SO great dropping alcohol and such I bet your body is overall in a much better place now.


----------



## Beeptime

I would think you'd have a little bit longer of a window. "Okay! Just released an egg, you have 12 hours to get to it before it's too late " Rather than "I just released an egg, but already closed my doors. Wouldn't YOU like to get in! Neener neener!"

I don't think I'd do anything drastic these days, so no need to worry! I've been there, done that before and have been very good since then. That was long ago! I'm like a whole different person now, definitely in a different place in my life. No more hurting myself. :) But man, that vitex was really creepin on me~ prob especially since I've been feeling like there is no way out of my current job. Feeling very stuck in the worst job I've ever had! Ugh... eyes on the prize! I won't have this job forever. I tell ya though, so many days it makes me wonder if I even want to continue with healthcare. 
..... I DO though. I really do love it. Just not THIS job. 

And thank you for the positive encouragement, BOTH of you. <3


----------



## southernbound

You're an inspiration beep. 

Also, (warning: pep talk coming) PLEASE don't give up on healthcare if it's what you want to do! There are sooo many things you can do with it. Even things like PTA are great pay, low stress and such short degrees to get. I think you'll make an amazing PA but if you're even just sick of waiting there are so many great things you'd excel at in medical iykwim. (Yeah, I know, I should talk. I dumped medical like a hot rock)


----------



## Dill

It doesn't slam the door right away! You have that window, I think, before it starts singing "closing time, " and tells the swimmers that they don't have to go home but can't stay here.

Seriously, beep, you made me tear up in a restaurant. Even if you're frustrated with the job, hang in there. Better things are coming, I guarantee it! I spent 11 years with a sociopath and couldn't leave my house or have friends, and there were many times I thought about self harm, but I got through it and my life came out better on the other side. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger. A crappy job will make you a better person in the long run. It's an opportunity for personal growth and I have faith in your ability to make the most of it! You are too amazing to ever give up. You are too strong of a woman to be defeated. 

*clears throat*

Ahem. Now, in breaking news, cramps cramps cramps. Omg.


----------



## southernbound

Ok see the Ovulation window trips me out so much. There is this really popular method to sway for a girl called O+12 where basically you meticulously track your ovulation to the minute and the moment your ovaries say "OMG I'M RELEASING AN EGG" you count 8-12 hours and then baby dance till you cant move which is supposed to have like a 76% chance of a girl but it seems like shop would potentially be closed by then!


----------



## Dill

That's backward! Male sperm are faster swimmers, but less hardy. If you bd close to ovulation, you have a better chance of a boy. BD a while back, amd the only swimmers left living are female.


----------



## Beeptime

First of all, you guys are being ridiculously supportive right now. I can't tell you how much it means to me. 
-Yes I agree there are many jobs in healthcare that are less stress and short degrees, but I just don't think I'd be satisfied. I started out years ago deciding on radiography took 2 years of prereqs- it was the week of the application deadline- all my ducks were in a row, Straight A's ONE B. Had it all going for me, and I realized at the last minute that I KNEW I wouldn't be happy in the long run. Mediocre pay in a dying field, not only that but I'd just be taking X-rays... don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it's easy, but I'm too inquisitive for that. I like to solve problems and LOVE inspecting and researching. I became passionate about the systems of the body and realized that I wanted to go big or go home. BUT didn't want to go to med school, because I'm not looking for the autonomy of a Dr. I don't want the ENTIRE responsibility on my shoulders, I want decent hours that work with more of a family dynamic. Honestly, I don't think I'll stop until I reach that goal. And this CNA ...experience....is just a stepping stone. It's made me a richer person for sure. I've helped people in their most vulnerable moments. I've cleaned more diarrhea out of the folds of scrotums than I care to admit. :) It's just totally insane to me that I make ONE DOLLAR more doing this BS than I did at my fun job at Starbucks. Anyway, that's not the point. I will reach my goal, and I know it will cost me many tears and possibly years of reapplying to schools, but I'm doing it.

Dill- I am SO happy to hear you positive outlook after your terrible 11 years. I can't imagine what that must have felt like to be essentially cutoff from life. I don't know how you lasted so long, but I am SO happy that you finally got the strength to get out :) And now you've found the right one NOW. And I remember you mentioning you wish you'd met him sooner because you feel like you are starting a family a little later than you wanted to... but you never know. You both might have done a lot of growing in the time it took to meet each other, and you might not have been the perfect match back then... ya know?

Southern- I have totally never heard of that method, and it doesn't make any sense to me!? Can you explain how it would work? I have heard of swaying for a girl by having sex before anticipated O- and since the Y sperm are so much quicker they swim up there and get burnt out of energy and die before ever meeting egg- then the egg release, while all the slow, fat girl swimmers are headed up there and waiting since they have more energy reserve. They are also more resilient regarding the elements I believe. All around more hardy. That's all just what I've heard. Haven't gone to school for it YET ;)

And Dill............ CRAMPS CRAMPS CRAMPS??? WHATTTT????? What does it feel like? Every detail possible please :) I can't wait for you to temp tomorrow. !!!!!!!


----------



## southernbound

^ Agree with Beep, Dill. You are incredibly strong and amazing and I'm so glad you have a wonderful partner now! I bet he's awesome :)

Beep: I totally get ya, and you'll get there! you're hard working and smart and have great experience and you will rock this PA thing so hard it will run for it's life, and then you'll hunt it down and beat it to the ground for running away.

Ok, on the O+12 I KNOW IT'S BACKWARDS. It trips me out so bad. Ok so we were casually "swaying" for a girl the first time (bearing in mind we were cool with anything from the beginning and then by the end were just like OMG BABY ANY BABY PLEASE) and so we always DTD 3 days before (going by.... Gosh can't think of it, method with an S. super popular. Let's just call it S) aaaand DS was born (which is awesome).

So I started researching and turns out a lot of women were really frustrated with S method because, though it makes sense, they just had boy after boy after boy. So finally this study in new zealand followed like 162 couples (not a great pool, I know) and followed when they BDed compared to when they ovulated and when they got their LH surge and found that 3 days before actually significantly increased your odds of having a boy, 2 days before was about 50/50, 1 day before slightly favored boys but 8-12 hours after ovulation and shortly before temp spike the odds of girls SKYROCKETED like the line on the graph is almost straight pink.

The only theory is that as your temps rise they fry all the boy little boy swimmers and the hardy girl swimmers win. Also possibly something to do with Ph balance during an LH surge. 

They break it down pretty well on ingender.com but all the reading I've done everywhere else seems to really favor girls in that window (mind you, that new zealand study was the only decently controlled one in the bunch but ya know).


----------



## Beeptime

WOWOWOWOWWWW I never would have thought. VERY interesting. It's so funny you worded it the way you did because as I was reading I was thinking I wonder if the temp spike cooks the males? And the you said temp rise fries the boys. Hahaha. That would make sense I suppose. If they really are that sensitive. 

Speaking of that, have you heard about how much more common it is from boys to suffer from all the scary stuff? I literally can't think right now. not making sense. But boys are much more common to have complications and diseases etc. It's so strange, and they have a bunch of theories on why, but no solid findings. :( Poor guys


----------



## southernbound

In all my genetics classes they always told us that boys have such bad luck with diseases because of the Y chromosome. Since girls are XX they have that extra leg of genes on that other chromosome to compensate for a bad gene on the other side so they basically have to get two copies of a bad gene to have an effect whereas boys, being just XY get one bad gene on that "leg" and they're screwed. At least thats what I was always taught. 

Ironically, my sons disease is one of the few that actually favors females. Black and Asian females more specifically so a half white male was fascinating to all his doctors lol.


----------



## Dill

Temp down by about a third of yesterday's spike, but still quite elevated.

Soooo tired this morning.


----------



## Beeptime

I don't remember all your recent temps, could you list them please? :) So I can get a feel for what normal-ish?

Are temps usually pretty low before O? I'm still at like 96.2 Ifeel like that is so low?


----------



## Beeptime

Southern- I wrote a long response last night but I woke up today and saw that my comp froze mid-post so it never posted :/ But yes, I've heard that explanation as well. However I don't really understand how it would work with the barr bodies and such.


----------



## Dill

Beep - my chart!

Temps are low low low before ovulation, then jump up afterward.


----------



## Beeptime

Oh thanks!

I also just realized Last night I had my very sharp 30 seconds of pinching on my right ovary area last night. Same exact feeling I thought was O last cycle, and I think its actually on the same cycle day as last cycle too. But clearly it didn't turn out to be O. So I wonder what the heck?


----------



## Dill

What CD are you now?


----------



## Beeptime

Today is cycle day 9, but my temp was slightly lower today, so that definitely wasn't O last night. But it sureeeeee did feel like it. 

Ok, Off to get my CPR renewed. Ugh. See you ladies later tonight.


----------



## Dill

Oh yeah, that's way too early. Could be a cyst! They can pinch like that. And ovulation pain can occur days before or after actual ovulation occurs, for whatever reason.

Good luck with the CPR renewal! TTYL.


----------



## southernbound

Ill screen shot my chart so y'all can see it, but warning, its pretty screwed up this month

Beep, I always wondered about Barr bodies too, but the Lyon hypothesis says that an X chromosome will be switched off at random during the 100 cell phase EXCEPT if one is abnormal and then that one gets switched off except in certain conditions, so that would account for a lot of it right? Plus, because a different X would be switched off in each cell, even if some bad ones stayed on, you would still have tissues that go unaffected which would make body wide syndromes less severe in girls. (Genuinely asking your opinion, not arguing :p I love this stuff)


----------



## Beeptime

10 minute break! 

I agree that it may be a cyst... But it only hurts about once a month for 30 seconds around cycle day 9. Lol!!! 

And southern , I actually think that totally makes sense.inactivated unless there is a mutation or something. And also, with the spread of the inactivation, it's possible that say the area of the liver has a 50/50 chance of getting the mutated gene for liver disease or something, but a boy would have 100%. If it's on the x chrom of course .


----------



## Dill

Have to vent...

coworker just came over to tearfully announce that she's going to be a grandma again... her youngest (19) just found out today that she's pregnant. Total accident, she hadn't even realized she was late. She's 7 weeks along and they've already made up their formal announcement.

Happy for coworker, sick to stomach.


----------



## southernbound

Oh Dill. I am so so very sorry my friend. It's so unfair that accidents happen when so many people so badly want a baby. Sending you hugs :hugs:


----------



## Dill

I feel like 7 weeks is a little early to go and announce it to everyone, but not everyone has bad experiences, so I think that's just a bit of my life coloring my judgment. I just feel like EVERYONE AND THEIR MOTHER'S BROTHER has announced a new pregnancy since I started my latest round of MCs last year.

Of course I congratulated her and was enthusiastic and excited for them. But inside, it felt like swallowing a rusty razorblade. I just want to go home and curl up in bed now, but I have far too much to get done tonight.


----------



## Beeptime

Wow, yeah. I've had a really hard time with those types as well. Wondering what is wrong with ME. I get epecialy down when I think about the crack heads and meth addicts that get pg and don't do anything to improve their lifestyle. Why do they get to bring unwanted life into the world, but so many of the most fitting people that want it most cannot. 

Woa- I turned that into MY rant. I'm sorry! 

Yes, it is definitely hard to hear. Those announcements are definitely harder after you've already been trying and have had problems. I'm sorry Dill. :/ yes, happy for her.... But... As always- slap in the face. :( boo!!


----------



## southernbound

Ug I'm sorry girls :( It always seems like there's just something in the water when YOU'RE the one that's trying and it's totally not fair.


----------



## Dill

I feel like such a jerk for feeling even the slightest bit of resentment.


----------



## southernbound

Psssh don't. It's complicated. It's frustrating. It's emotional. It's a big thing and it's not fair and it's so culturally uncomfortable to be open about that people don't really know how to be sensitive until they've been there and that's hard.


----------



## Dill

She has no idea about any of my losses. It's not something I've discussed with them. She isn't in on my personal life much at all. It's not her fault, and she's not being insensitive. She's just happy for her kid.

*sigh*


----------



## Beeptime

Yeah, I get it. Honestly, I never would have thought to be very sensitive to others if I hadn't had any problems conceiving, ya know? Most of the time the time we aren't even aware of our "privilege" until we don't have it. 

Just like if I was telling a story about how great my dad is, I wouldn't really stop and consider if the person I was telling the story to even had a father. Maybe their father died? You just never really know other peoples situations, so you tend to think about it less or not at all. I get that. Doesn't make it any easier. 

In my CPR class, obviously, we were doing CPR on infants. Little, realistic feeling baby dolls... sigh..... :(


----------



## Dill

Yeah, you make a good point. Ultimately, the problem is mine, and even if she knew of my situation, it would be sort of unfair to expect her to be cautious in her joy just for my own sensitive self. I should feel honored that she chose to include me in the circle of people who know about it.


----------



## southernbound

I know hon, but it's still ok to be upset. And you're an awesome person for letting her be enthusiastic!


----------



## Dill

Thanks, ladies. I don't know what I'd do without you!!! I'm feeling much better about it now. I took a nice hot shower, pampered myself, redid my nails, and have a yummy halibut dinner in the oven.

And I can always use tomorrow's temping to look forward to! I'll be 7dpo! Let the "watch for an implantation dip" adventure begin!


----------



## southernbound

Yussssss I love chart stalking. I can't wait! My chart is all kinds of messed up this month. I had an ENORMOUS (like enormous) dip the day my period ended and then it went back up to normal range so my chart just has this random V smack in the middle of it lol.


----------



## Dill

Weird how the body does that sort of thing! I have no idea what's going on with my chart. Level, level, level, JUMP, partial dip... we'll see what it does tomorrow. I'm hoping maybe it'll either dip significantly (implantation!) or jump back up and stay up and today's partial dip will be a slightly-missed implantation dip (a girl can dream).

Colostrum leaks started today, more cramps, mood swings, dry skin.


----------



## Beeptime

SOuthern, what were your temps during that dip? I have been remaining in the low 96's... I feel like that is really low? Whats normal low before O?

Dill, This temping thing is so great... like being able to pee on a stick through the whole cycle! :)


----------



## southernbound

Oh wow colostrum leakage is one symptom I've never had. I'm really keeping my fingers and toes crossed that this is the month.


----------



## Beeptime

If by chance you don't get lucky this month (but you will!), you might want to check on that colostrum leak 2 months in a row.? Might be an imbalance?


----------



## Dill

It's common in women in my family, apparently, even though I only had it during pregnancy and when I was a teen. I had it last month, of course, which is why I was so convinced I had to be pregnant (WRONG). So it means nothing to me at this point.

I wouldn't be surprised if I had a hormonal imbalance, though. I'm such a trainwreck, health-wise.

And YES, temping is a lot like peeing on a stick every day! I feel so much less tempted, and I at least have the illusion that I know what's going on. :lol:


----------



## southernbound

I feel ya. I can't wait until September (though I hope you'll both be waddling around by then) and in the mean time temping keeps me sane


----------



## Beeptime

Quick break from my paper to say-

Just had an identical 30 second pinching pain just like last night, same spot but in my left O. !? Hmmmm... Maybe my herbs are making the follicles so big they hurt!


----------



## southernbound

Wow that is odd. Maybe they made a big, healthy super eggy!!!


----------



## Beeptime

One from each side! Double the odds!! Haha....right. After 4 years, I doubt it.


----------



## southernbound

Hey, sometimes those herbs are the real deal home skillet.


----------



## Dill

Twin beeps!!!


----------



## Beeptime

Well, I will keep my fingers crossed that they are the real deal. I'm hoping that actually taking better care of my body as a whole will make a difference. I never realized how many nutrients and trace elements are in tea! I've been drinking soooo much tea it's crazy. I have to pee all the time. I've been filling my coffee void. Usually I would drink a cup of coffee and feel content. Now I drink a cup of tea and once I'm finished, I still feel like I need something, so naturally I drink another cup of tea. I've been alternating between the super fantastic female blend, and a super antioxidant green tea (but I have to add mint because I still don't like green tea!).

I've always wanted to love tea, but I've always preferred coffee... Now HOPEFULLY, since I'm being very dedicated about not drinking any coffee and only drinking tea, my tastes and habits will change. I doubt it, but one can hope.


----------



## Dill

My love of tea definitely helped me get through my coffee withdrawals when I gave it up. One of the things I adore is that I can even make my own blends with wild plants that grow on my property. Yum yum yum! A little labrador tea with rosehips is absolute heaven on a chilly autumn evening.

I think green tea is an acquired taste. I used to hate it. Now, I not only enjoy it, but can even stomach it without any sweetener whatsoever. I think finding a good brand helps. Some green teas still taste like butt, imo.


----------



## southernbound

You are doing so awesome with your health! I'm jealous! I'm with Dill, twin beeps


----------



## Dill

One could even say... beep beeps?

Okay, that was terrible, even for me. Off to bed with me! For punishment. :winkwink:


----------



## southernbound

Bahahahaha Goodnight Dill :) Have a good sleep.


----------



## Beeptime

Dill, in the morning I'd LOVE for you to suggest me some teas! I know nothing on the topic. I'd like to know your experiences with what you've tried and loved/hated, and your fave combination... And the one that you mix dog weeds (or something) with rose hips- what does that taste like? I don't care for fruity tea... unless it's iced, I can do orange. I need to get inspired! :)

And Southern- Thank you, thank you ... but I'm not doing THAT great. lol. I haven't made any huge diet changes or anything. One thing I think is pretty cool though, I bought a prenatal from New Seasons that was originally $40 but on sale for $15 bucks off... still expensive, but I loved the idea- it's made of whole foods. Like they packed all the actual foods that you get vitamins from in the little pill. I like that idea much better than the other synthetic, pink pills I had previously. :) And while yes- I could just actually eat all of those foods that they put in the pill, no, no I couldn't... I'm picky!!!!


----------



## southernbound

I feel ya. I would much rather take supplements than actually eat the foods  I don't eat horribly but I don't eat great either. I just dropped soda about two months ago and I'm STILL dying. I would think the cravings would be gone by now  I feel like a crack addict.


----------



## Beeptime

I used to be soooo addicted to coke. The drink! THE DRINK! Even though I used to be a stripper, I've never even tried cocaine! But damn, that crap is so disgustingly bad for you. I've switched over to soda water, which is totally satisfying. It's usually the burn of the carbonation that I love- so it does a perfect job. I keep a case of soda water in the fridge at all times! :) The only time I still crave coke, is if I'm craving sugar, like with a savory meal I usually crave coke to balance it out.


----------



## southernbound

Yessss I have the same problem with meals. I don't crave it as much just to have anymore but when I'm having a chipotle burrito I'm like OMG PLEASE PLEASE LORD. 

Hey, ok so I'm going to be really honest, I don't know much about stripping so if I'm WAY off base please don't be offended, but I have a question. Is pole dancing as good a exercise as everyone says? I've been kiiiinda wanting to try it (like, for exercise, in a class  ) but I'm suuuper self conscious.


----------



## Beeptime

Girl, YES! It is SUCH a workout! It's insane. It took me months of practice. At first I started during the day shift when there weren't many customers, I'd just stay up at the pole all day lifting and lowering myself. I could barely do that. Lifting your entire weight with only your arms is a lot! Once I finally got some upper body strength, I began to climb and learned to wrap my ankles in a way to anchor myself. Like how rock climbers dig their little hooks into the mountains as leverage, that's how I used my ankles. Then, once I developed my upper body strength and ankle strength, I was able to climb to the top, hold on to the pole with only my thighs, flip my feet above me, wrap one ankle at the top of the pole, let the other leg go, and hang upside-down, spinning, holding on my just my ankle at the top. I was pretty ripped. I'll have to see If I can find a pic of my muscles somewhere. lol! It was very fun though. And empowering. Pretty awesome things pole dancers can do. To be fair, theres a ton of strippers that can't do ANYTHING on the pole except to lean on it while they shake their junk ;) hahaha.


----------



## Beeptime

If you have any questions about stripping, or pole dancing- feel free to ask! I'm always very open as long as I feel like I'm in a safe place to talk. ;)

To be honest, I don't prefer being quite as muscular as I was when I danced.
 



Attached Files:







21533_256556901952_5435311_n.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## southernbound

ROFL! Omg I can't stop laughing about that last sentence. I really want to try it. I was ripped when I was in Taekwondo, and I'm still in decent shape from horse back riding and biking but DS made me.... soft. lol. And I want to not be soft anymore.


----------



## southernbound

Oh dang girl! Look at that!


----------



## Beeptime

OH! And I forgot to mention... BRUISES!! You will get SO many. It's so unavoidable. I used to have to put makeup on my bruises because customers would always ask me about what happened. It's just part of starting out. Your body just isn't used to being banged up in all those places! :)


----------



## southernbound

Bahahaha I will definitely keep that in mind. Nooooow to just find a class lol. I'm not really sure where to find that. I guess I'll just google :haha:


----------



## Beeptime

This might not be of any help, but one time my friend really wanted me to teach her some stuff, so we went to the park when there weren't many people around... and I did the damn thing on the jungle gym. You know how there's always that lone pole... ;) You could work with that if you have a park that isn't too crowded. 

That park trip was hilarious, she completely underestimated the strength it took. And just jumped onto it like a monkey and held on tight.... nothing came of it. lol


----------



## Beeptime

Oh god, these will make you laugh.

And excuse that messy hair, it was as hawk that got soaked in the lake. ;)
 



Attached Files:







37424_425275561952_5708460_n.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 8









36976_425275571952_2981125_n.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## southernbound

Haha niiiiiice. My brother is a huge fitness guy and I know he uses poles at the park and stuff to work out. I'm totally going to try that  You look great by the way.


----------



## Beeptime

You are making ME want to start again! Its been over 4 years! That was like... a whole different person. I look soooo diff now. I'm thinner, lost my muscles and my butt (and my alcohol weight) ! Longgg hair. I could go on and on. It's so weird to look back at that time. I was drunk ALL the time. I guarantee I was buzzed in all of those pics. Now I want to practically be a doctor. LOL... who would have known.


----------



## southernbound

I'm so proud of you! You're so super awesome. (not that you weren't awesome before). You're gonna be a great PA. Plus you have the skills to entertain your partner (DH? Boyfriend? sorry not sure what he is lol, I'm sure you've said). I'm actually pretty jealous lol. Another part of why I want to learn ze skills ;)


----------



## Beeptime

Omg, skills for the dh, that's another discussion. I'll have to talk to you in the morning though. I need to go to bed!! School tomorrow!!! Yikes! Night!


----------



## southernbound

Lol! I look forward to it. Night! :)


----------



## Dill

I crave Coke like crazy when I eat pizza. I don't know what it is, but even though I've pretty much given up soda, I still have to pop one open when pizza is involved. I can't avoid it.

Also, girl, you were ripped! I've never had that much lean muscle in my life.

In other news, I have a persistent headache that just will not go away, and my temp is staying extra elevated. (It went right back up after yesterday's little dip).


----------



## Beeptime

Eeewek elevated temps!!? This might be it!!!!!


----------



## Dill

Or it could just be that my temp took its sweet time reaching post-o levels. Not getting my hopes up, though the persistent and stubborn headache is something I did NOT have last month when I thought I must be pregnant, and it's something I have had with my prior pregnancies from day 1. That said, I always worry about that, because it usually just keeps getting worse until it becomes completely unbearable and I can't function (can't walk, etc.) and that's when I MC.

I could just be stressed.

I don't know. It seems too early for me to have implanted already. I'm only 7dpo, 6 if I ovulated a day late. Not getting my hopes up over a headache and elevated temps. If I knew what my pre-o temps were, I could say definitively whether this is a biphasic shift or a triphasic, but I don't. Wahhh!


----------



## southernbound

Im still keeping my fingers crossed for you Dill :) I have good feels about this month. 

Also, dill oh-expert-of-temps. WTF is up with my chart?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-02-20-11-41-19.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dill

It looks normal if you omit the spike day, haha. Did anything happen during the day of the spike? Broken sleep, hot house, getting a little sick, got up and moved around?


----------



## southernbound

No those were actually the only three days (low temp high temp low temp) that I got up at ezactly the same time so I figured they'd be closer together


----------



## southernbound

Oooh wait just got what you mean. Hmmm ok yeah thay day maybe off.


----------



## Dill

The urge to POAS is so strong. I may only hold out until 10dpo. 10dpo is reasonable. It's just 3 days from now. 12dpo is also reasonable, and only 5 days, but FIVE DAYS, GUYS.


----------



## southernbound

Stay strong sister!!!!


----------



## Dill

IT'S SO HARD. :cry: They will be calling my name all weekend!


----------



## Beeptime

Wow Dill, it's so crazy to me that last month we were waiting around together to test... and now you are already almost at test time, and I am still waiting to O! LOL!!! I'm hoping your headache is either a good sign, or no sign. Buutttttt I'm sorry you've had headaches. Whenever I get the slightest headache, my brain is rendered useless, so I feel for ya! And since I'm sure you have a stash of HPTs, I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to start testing whenever you want to :) Wellll, it might emotionally hurt a little to see bfns, but we will be here to help you rationalize that it's just too early! :)

I ran out of my tea yesterday, and I must say- my day hasn't been the same without it. I'm craving it!!! I went to whole foods after school and boy do they have the greatest tea selection of all time! I did a little google of one of the yogi teas "Vanilla spice perfect energy" Because I NEED SOMETHING for my work mornings, my days are miserable without coffee. Anyway, I read some reviews that were from ex coffee drinkers and said it is a GREAT substitute. I know I can't go crazy with it since it does have SOME caffeine, but not as much as my normal 32oz day of coffee. Then I got home and googles every ingredient and they ALL came up as fertility boosters! So my conclusion is this- almost everything is a "fertility booster" because everything has its own nutrients and stuff that the body needs to function properly. It's not that whatever herb increases fertility per say, but it provides the nutrients for whatever part of your body to function properly... which in turn boosts fertility. 
Anyway- tea. Yes. I'm starting to like it. :)


----------



## Dill

Awesome tea find, beep!!! Wish we had more tea options here. There is one ritzy tea specialty shop, but it's so pricey that I can never justify the expense (though they have a cacao tea that is TO DIE FOR).

Uuugh, it's the emotional turmoil that is keeping me from early testing. I do it every cycle and always get heartbroken daily!


----------



## southernbound

Awww dill. Im sending soooo many baby vibes! !!


----------



## Beeptime

I hear ya! My husband always used to try to make me test. He'd put pee sticks on the toilet seat and tell me to take it next time I went pee. All of good intention, he was just excited. ... but he just didn't understand how painful it is to see bfn over and over. Its just like reading "you're not adequate" over and over. He just doesn't get it. :/ But I DO! So don't worry, don't test until you're ready. :) I won't put a pee stick on the toilet seat for you.


----------



## Beeptime

oh god, I just realized I said "per say" instead of "per se" apologies!


----------



## Dill

So, I POAS just to get it out of my system. That'll hold me over for another couple of days!


----------



## Beeptime

Um... I don't believe you.... I know how the testing mind works!!! 
"Maybe my hcg has doubled since yesterday and that's why it was a bfn yesterday, but I have a chance of a bfp today!"

I know sometimes I've even tested twice in a day with the thought that maybe I had produced enough hcg by THEN. 

But I'm here for ya girl... no judgement- pee on sticks to your hearts desire.


----------



## southernbound

^wss. Its never enough. Its an addiction. An addiction only women understand. DH is fascinated that we sit around and talk about when we ovulate like its no big deal.


----------



## Dill

I've done the 2x-a-day thing... but this time, I clearly got a negative, and there's no point in testing again for at least another day. And FMU is better, so I may as well roll it over into the following morning!


----------



## Dill

...and while my brain is saying the above, my ... I dunno, heart? Uterus? is saying TEST TOMORROW MORNING.

Ugh.

Some days, I hate myself for wanting SO BADLY to be pregnant!


----------



## Beeptime

Don't hate yourself for having a biological clock! Your genetics aren't your fault!


----------



## Dill

My biological clock is a timebomb and I hate it. :cry: I had fully expected to conceive by now. Well, I did, but couldn't manage to keep them. I really hope next time is different. This migraine is freaking killing me and yet it just added fuel to the fire because it took me from "No way am I pregnant this time," to "OMG maybe it's because I'm pregnant!" Guh.

Well, if I have to sneak one in tomorrow to keep myself sane, I'll do it. I hope I don't, but if I do, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Beeptime

Well, we know that that means you'll be testing tomorrow, but I'd say either use FMU OR wait till the end of the night... no in between! I will be awaiting your temps tomorrow! <3

Also- JUST realized... holy cow! Either the tea or the Maca or something is kicking in. I am mostly out of my depression, no more groggy foggy sleepiness. Today I was So fricken productive. I've done most of my homework so that I don't have to do it this weekend. I did two loads of laundry and folded immediately after it dried.(Honest to God, I usually just pile it onto the second bed for like a month until I finally sit down and take two hours to fold a months worth of laundry-by that time its wrinkled beyond recognition, so I have to spray each thing...stupid lazy!) AND I've kept up completely on the dishes! The sinks remained empty all day! You guys, this is SO unlike me. I completely owe it to SOMEthing I'm taking. I get so bogged down with school, I just want to come home and sleep, so I don't usually have the time for laundry etc... its my usual excuse. But not today.


----------



## Dill

FMU! Day 8 is... too early, honestly, but I'm feeling optimistic.

I am so so so glad to hear that it's doing something for you! You needed to pull up and out of your funk. Yayayayay :dance:


----------



## Dill

Maybe tomorrow?
 



Attached Files:







20150220_200328.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Beeptime

Do you feel like you see anything in that pic? Also, I never knew, why put the ring with it?


----------



## Dill

It helps the camera focus on the stick. I do feel like there's a start of a line on the left side. Because I'm crazy and have line eye. :cry:


----------



## Beeptime

I felt like I might see something too, but I definitrky still have line eye from a couple weeks ago. TRY not to be to sad if no BFP in the morning, you're still way early!!! Gotta go to hell early tomorrow so goodnight! Ok, it's not hell, it actually the nicest facility with the best staff I've ever seen- but the job still sucks! AND I have 2papers due and a midterm on Monday! Ugh!!! Wish I didn't work this weekend. I need extra time in my life to obsess with you guys! Lol


----------



## southernbound

I dont see a picture :( why phone, why do you do this to me? And beep im so glad you feel better! !! Thats so awesome. Yay tea!


----------



## southernbound

Oh wait it came up I TOTALLY SEE THAT


----------



## Dill

Bfn this morning, but my temp shot up. Had a nurse say it was "a beautiful chart" and say it looks like the start of a triphasic pattern if this shift is sustained. She cautioned that it doesn't necessarily mean anything, though.

Still have this stupid headache.


----------



## southernbound

Aw dill :( its still super early and the chart shows much hope!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Sorry I'm mia, power is off and on through our crazy snow storm...currently buried in about 14" of snow and at the moment we have ice pouring down outside


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I totally saw a faint line dill!!!!!


----------



## Dill

I did, too, but there wasn't anything this morning! We'll see if something pops up in the next few days.


----------



## Beeptime

Boo! Unfortunately, it's just the waiting game for you(and us) for now :/ Sorry you didn't have any more conclusive results today. :(


----------



## Dill

There's always tomorrow morning, and another furtive test snuck in after hubby goes to work. ;)


----------



## southernbound

Hahaha test sneaking away! And omg that ice sounds awful I can't even imagine.


----------



## Dill

It's raining here. Raining! In Alaska! In February! They issued a travel advisory and apparently 4 power transformers blew, too. Yikes.


----------



## Dill

Omg.
 



Attached Files:







20150222_070148_20150222070353751.jpg
File size: 111.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## southernbound

EEEEEK OMG OMG OMG I see that!!!!


----------



## Dill

Two tests, two brands, two positives! Hubby clearly sees the line on the Wondfo. Wish my phone did better at picking up pale pinks!


----------



## southernbound

EEEEEK I am literally in a restraunt getting crazy looks as I scream and cry. Im so happy for you!! Sending all my good juju for a sticky bean!


----------



## Dill

Thank you thank you thank you!!! I have been crying all morning over it. I wasn't expecting it. I grabbed the pee sticks, had the trash lid open already, and bam! Lines! Pleasepleaseplease let this one stick!!!


----------



## Beeptime

Oh. My. God. Yes yes yes!!!! I'm so excited! Soooo happy for you. Praying that this one sticks... And I'm not one to pray! Woooooo!!!

I on the other hand am pretty discouraged... My temps are so low there must be something wrong with me health wise. Maybe hypothyroid, though I don't really have symptoms besides the low temps. 95.7 this morn :/

Thank goodness there was some good news today to cheer me up!!!


----------



## southernbound

Oh dang beep that is low. That seems almost impossibly low. Is there a thermometer at work you can check yours against?


----------



## Beeptime

The only thought I have about it being so low is because I'm so thin? Not sure if it makes a diff, but I'm 5'8" and 108lb so.... Yeah. Maybe I don't retain heat as well? I don't know. I just figure a dr would have brought it up by now. But I've also read about people with baseline low 96s getting BFP and healthy pg so who knows.


----------



## Dill

You are so delicate and tiny, beep! Goodness, I looked like walking death at 108 and I'm 4 inches shorter than you! I want to drag you up here and get you winter-ready. 

You know, I have read that having a low bmi can interfere with fertility.

Have you had your blood sugar tested? Hypoglycemia can also interfere, and a high metabolism is one sign.

:hugs:


----------



## southernbound

Mmm Dill has a point. My SIL (oldest bros wife) actually had to gain weight to get pregnant and she's almost exactly your size. Just a beautiful, natural ballerina body but it gave her a lot of problems conceiving. Blood sugar might be something to look into :shrug:. I know I stopped ovulating/getting periods when I was in taekwondo because I had such low body fat and I still weighed 135.


----------



## Dill

A coworker of mine had basically zero body fat due to a combination of healthy diet and health issues. she ate a steady diet of total junk to get enough fat on her to get and maintain her pregnancy (I admit, I was jealous.)


----------



## southernbound

^im also with dill on that :p totally jealous.


----------



## Dill

She was cruel and posted photos to Facebook of all her culinary adventures.


----------



## Beeptime

Ugh! It's been a struggle for me my entire life. I've always been like this... Always. I eat fine. I was slighter bigger 120, when I was drinking alcohol, but when I quit I lost it without trying. When I was little people would tease me all the time that I was so skinny. Everyone thought I had an earring disorder. I don't think I'd be able to load up on junk to gain weight, I've never been able to gain weight intentionally. So I guess I'm just f'd in the A. Lol. I we pups fricken think If anyone would have ever thought my weight was a problem or anything, the years of health care I've been paying tv for would have mentioned it by now.grr! I don't feel unhealthy :(


----------



## Beeptime

Oh yeah wth, Dill!!! I want to see pics of those BFPs :))))


----------



## Dill

Posted a pic a page ago, Beep! My camera does NOT like pinks/purples, for whatever reason, so it's a lot harder to make out in the photo than IRL. And you can't see the line on the cheapie in the pic at all, but it's there in person. So frustrating. My old phone took AMAZING photos, but this one seems to wash them out!

It could be that you're not so thin as to cause serious health issues, but it could be contributing to the unexplained fertility problems. I think it might be worth mentioning to the doc when you go in for your tests, just in case.



> BMI Patient condition
> less than 15 seriously underweight
> 15 &#8211; 18.5 underweight
> 18.5 &#8211; 25 normal
> 25 &#8211; 30 overweight
> 30 &#8211; 40 obese
> 40+ morbidly obese
> To calculate BMI, visit
> midlandfertility.com and use the BMI
> calculator in the &#8216;Treatments&#8217; section.
> Low BMI, conception, pregnancy and
> birth
> Evidence suggests that women with a very
> low BMI will have problems getting
> pregnant, carrying a baby to full-term and
> may also experience specific problems
> soon after the birth:
> &#61623; women need some body fat to have
> regular periods. Very low BMI can
> mean that a woman&#8217;s hormone levels
> are reduced and she may not have
> regular periods, reducing the chance
> of conceiving, naturally or with
> assisted conception
> &#61623; if a woman with a very low BMI does
> conceive, she has a higher risk of
> miscarriage and her baby has an
> increased chance of a lower birth
> weight and being born prematurely
> &#61623; after she gives birth, a woman with a
> very low BMI may experience
> increased exhaustion and depression
> in the post-natal period


----------



## Beeptime

How did I miss that!? Ugh! Work all day. I pop on the thread when I have a moment. I'll go back and look when I get home! Thanks for that post as well! :) luckily I have an appointment coming up!!


----------



## Beeptime

If I could gain about 10 lbs I'd be in the normal range. Yeah right! How the hell do I just gain 10lbs!? :(((


----------



## Dill

EAT. EAT AS IF YOUR LIFE DEPENDS ON IT. I mean, yeah, technically it does, but do it with ENTHUSIASM!

In all seriousness, you could use a calorie tracker (I love love love My Fitness Pal) and set yourself a "gain" goal and go from there.


----------



## Beeptime

This is totally insane. I don't WANT to gain 10 lbs :( I never got pg when I weighed 120 either and that was for like 3 years. Maybe it's something entirely different


----------



## Dill

That's up to you, but I'd still mention the possible BMI issue with the doc at your appointment. It could be one of multiple contributing factors, regardless! Being underweight while pregnant, as I quoted above, brings with it risks to the baby, too. But then, it's easier to gain baby weight. :)


----------



## southernbound

Oh beep im sure you arent unhealthy, like at all. Just throwing stuff out there. Meanwhile I am green with jealously. I have to starve myself and run daily just to stay slightly under an obese bmi :/ . Im sure your body is much healthier now than when you were drinking. If you feel good, thats all you can do ya know?


----------



## Dill

Agreed, southern! Seriously, I wish I had problems gaining weight. I swear, I smell a pizza and put on two pounds. :rofl: I destroyed my metabolism via eating disorders as a teen. I manage to stay a healthy weight, but it seems like I'm always 5-10 pounds heavier than I'd like. I yo-yo constantly.

I imagine that being slightly underweight _consistently_ must be healthier than yo-yo'ing.


----------



## Beeptime

I finally saw the pics! I SEE THE LINES :) :) :) :)


----------



## Dill

:dance: :happydance:

There's something joyous about getting confirmation that I'm not crazy. xD


----------



## jumpingo

Dill, i will admit i searched for your posts because i saw your updated signature and was super excited for you! after all that worry about your chart!:winkwink:

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

i THINK i may have the start of a positive too...but still too early to really call it. (though i'm getting beyond hopeful in my heart and mind!:wacko:)


----------



## Dill

:dance: That's awesome news, jump!!! I expect you to keep me updated!!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I'm two inches taller than you beep and about 70 lbs heavier!! Lol and dill....I see lines!!!!!! Hooray!!!!!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

And I also an hypoglycemic, never thought of that possibly being a cause for my miscarriage..my first one was due (I think anyway) to an untreated thyroid problem because my first cycle on synthroid I got pregnant with Haley. I've been so borderline since I have birth that I haven't needed the medicine though


----------



## Beeptime

Prayin, did you have any symptoms for your thyroid? Was it hypo? That's what I'm possibly wondering...


----------



## Dill

Also hypoglycemic, but never beem tested for thyroid issues. I need to be really careful about my blood sugar with this pregnancy... no more of this skipping-two-meals it's-okay-if-I-pass-out stuff. I'm also off my diet since that always screws up my blood sugar because I worry about calories too much and skip the little snacks I need.

At least I got within a couple pounds of my goal weight before seeing those lines, haha.


----------



## Beeptime

What kinds of symptoms do you have with hypoglycemia? Yes! Very good reason not to skip meals... I admit, with my job, I do it all the time :/ Need to CUT. IT. OUT.


----------



## southernbound

Ug agree on the skipping meals. Im at The point where I physically cant eat breakfast, I have a tiny lunch and then a late dinner. Sooo bad but my work schedule destroyed my eating schedule.


----------



## AbbottBaby3

Just jumping in here because I've had positive opks for 6 days now. Starting at cd 13 and still today on cd 19. Where the test line is darker than control line. I have a 26 day cycle. I have no idea what's going on!!


----------



## Dill

Work definitely makes it harder, especially breakfast! 

Symptoms for me are getting "hangry" if I haven't eaten, dizziness, migraines, feeling "out of it," difficulty focusing/concentrating/thinking, and also not feeling hungry at all once I've pushed it too long. It was the same with a former boss of mine who finally got diagnosed last year. You learn to keep snacks everywhere, just in case.

Very frustrating, Abbott! You're totally certain they're positive? Test line as dark or darker than control?


----------



## Beeptime

I usually feel gross if I eAt in the morning so I just don't. And Dill that sounds kinda scary actually. 

Abbott- I don't know what it means, for me I think it must be some hormonal imbalance . I started af 5 days Kate even though I had positive OPKs for 9 days leading up . I think i just had an extremely late ovulation . Good luck


----------



## Beeptime

I also read that low temps can be simply because you don't eat enough. Since you don't give body enough food, the metabolism becomes as efficient as it can and doesn't lose much energy as heat. Slow metabolism. So I guess I could just eat a lot more constantly and see what happens .


----------



## Dill

Yeah, it can really suck. And it seriously took years for me to train myself to eat breakfast! There are still mornings that I can't do anything more than choke down half a banana. But something is better than nothing!

Yes, lots of snacking is key. They can be little snacks - a few carrot sticks here, a handful of granola there.


----------



## Beeptime

No stick pictures from today??? Or did I just miss them again.?

Also super excited my temp isn't as low as yesterday. 96.7, up there for me!!! I actually was thinking and have had low temps for as long as I can remember. I remember I'd take my temps randomly and when I'd feel sick and was always in the 96s. And I'd always think" hmm naturally low temp". At first I'd think something was wrong, the. I got used to it. So maybe it isn't really anything special causing it and I do just have naturally low... ?


----------



## southernbound

Beep, I'm convinced my DH temp is just always super low, he runs in the 96s and hes a skinny individual as well so maybe it's just you and your special self!


----------



## AbbottBaby3

Dill said:


> Work definitely makes it harder, especially breakfast!
> 
> Symptoms for me are getting "hangry" if I haven't eaten, dizziness, migraines, feeling "out of it," difficulty focusing/concentrating/thinking, and also not feeling hungry at all once I've pushed it too long. It was the same with a former boss of mine who finally got diagnosed last year. You learn to keep snacks everywhere, just in case.
> 
> Very frustrating, Abbott! You're totally certain they're positive? Test line as dark or darker than control?

The test line has most definitely been darker than the control line. So frustrating.


----------



## Beeptime

Thanks! I really HOPE it's just me and my special self... not me and my special hypothyroid self, or me and my special hypoglycemic self, etc.

Luckily, he doesn't have to worry about being too cold and too thin to get pregnant. LOL
He's also lucky he doesn't have to bleed once a month. He's also lucky he doesn't ooze cm all month long. He's also lucky he doesn't have a week of cramps and moodiness 12 times a year. --- Sometimes I get so jealous of men and their fabulous selves...


----------



## southernbound

That is really frustrating. Maybe your body keeps surging because it's trying to ovulate and hasn't succeeded?


----------



## PrayinForBaby

My hypoglycemia and thyroid issues mimic each other really...biggest difference was my hair falling out in gobs when it's my thyroid. Weight gain, fatigue, lost lots of hair, dry skin...and yes its hypothyroidism..I have a sister who has graves disease, an extreme form of hyperthyroidism, she has the same symptoms except she can't gain weight...at all. And my sugar, I don't lose hair like crazy but I have dry mouth lol sexy lol

And if I'm getting sick, my sugar can tell me days before I show any other symptoms. I can't get it above 70, and I just tremble under the skin in my arms and legs and hands. I actually had thought my thyroid was shitting out again after I had Haley so I went and got checked and it was still okay, so they did the 3 hr glucose screening on me and it turned out to be the low blood sugar, which was weird too because I was born with genetic pancreatitis and figured if I ever had sugar issues it would've been high from my pancreas working overtime my entire life


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Yes, hangry is real...My husband has learned the difference in my attitudes with I'm just hungry versus needing to eat because my sugar is low!! Lol it's one of those I know I need to eat but I can't focus on anything I'm doing in that moment because everything in me feels weird


----------



## Dill

Agreed with Southern, Abott!

Lol, Beep, I get jealous of men all the time. No bleeding, none of the pita of getting or being pregnant, no leaky boobs, way less social pressure as far as appearance, and all the fun they seem to have with their dangly parts (and peeing standing up - so convenient!) ... but at least we don't have the awkward teenage erections and wet dreams. I think I am actually half okay with being female since I've never has to hold a trapper keeper in front of my crotch during a class speech. ;)

I haven't posted today's tests to your thread! Do you want to see them?

The hangry struggle is real. People who know me well know to ask when I ate last if I'm being cranky.


----------



## Beeptime

Yes I doooooooo want to see todays tests! :) Did you post them somewhere else? I can hunt for them.


----------



## Dill

Yesterday's Wondfo and today's, and the digi I did this morning to prove to hubby it's REAL. :lol:
 



Attached Files:







20150223_054226.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 9









20150223_054244.jpg
File size: 76.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Beeptime

OMG! A digi!!!! EEEEEEeeeeeeeeeek :) How wonderful. :) I am so fricken excited. After a ridiculously difficult exam, that was a nice little uplifting moment.

Also, you guys will be so proud, this morning I had a shake, and then in between classes, I grabbed a bag of baked chips :) Usually, I'd only have tea or coffee until I get home this afternoon.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Awwwww yay   congrats dill!!!


----------



## Dill

Well done, beep! Keep it up!!!


----------



## snowywolf

Congrats Dill!!


----------



## Dill

Thanks, snowy! :)


----------



## Beeptime

Dear Dill, YOU. GOT. A. B. F. P.! Eeeeeeek! I am still so excited.


----------



## AbbottBaby3

Well my days and days of positive opks are over. Got a negative this morning. That was so weird!


----------



## southernbound

Wow that is weird! So maybe you ovulated yesterday or the day before? And goooo Beep! Also, anything new in your cycle beep?


----------



## Beeptime

Nothing new with my except that I'm convinced I'm full of medical problems. My DH doesn't want to hear it anymore


----------



## Dill

Just try to remember that if there is something up with your health, they'll find it when you go in for testing, and once you know, you can treat it! Then... babies!!! :D


----------



## Beeptime

Luckily, I just browsed some charts that turned out PG and there were definitely a big handful that were in the 95-96s before O. So I don't have to count myself out just because of my temps, which is totally where I was mentally.

Dill- I don't trust that they always find what they need to find. :/ There are so many times things are overlooked. - When I was 17 I told my doctor that I KNEW something was wrong with my heart. He told me that what I was feeling was normal for a thin girl my age. Didn't even bother checking anything. A couple days later I was rushed to Los Angeles Good Samaritan by ambulance due to what was found out to be a heart condition. Sometimes they just don't listen, which is another reason I am motivated to become a PA. (No grudge!.. well...... maybe)


----------



## Dill

Some women just have lower body temps!

I know the feeling. I was 14 before I was able to get diagnosed with my big condition. Doctor after doctor would simply tell me it was "growing pains" or waive it off because nothing showed on x-rays. Hello, not everything on the planet can be detected with a freaking x-ray!

I have an inherent mistrust of the medical system. It makes me glad that there are good people in there (I had one doc in high school who was AMAZING, and I know so many good nurses and such) despite everything, but makes me overthink everything I'm told at the clinic (like their 8-weeks policy).


----------



## Dill

How you doing today, beep? :D


----------



## Beeptime

Sorry, it's been so long. Was a long day! Stayed up past 3 last night finishing a paper. Not much going on. My temps are just hanging out... cd15 already, I'm guessing it will be a pretty late O. I'm actually over this month though. I've given up the idea until talking to a dr. So nothing exciting going on.

How are you doing? How are your symptoms progressing?


----------



## Dill

Had my first two bouts of almost puking instantaneously at the first whiff of smells (cigarettes and printer toner) and had to make excuses at work ... got a little nervous about tomorrow and Friday being AF dates and poas with no hold after work (ridic positive) ... was feeling great until I got hit with cramps that left me doubled over and gasping for breath. I was so sure it was the end, hubby talked me through it and I walked around a bit and they finally went away. Worries me, but trying really hard to stay positive. Telling myself maybe I'm just stretching my uterus extra for two. I can dream.

Are you tracking still?


----------



## Beeptime

Oh man! Glad you are being hit with the symptoms ;) Those cramps do sound scary! Sending positive thoughts your way. Glad your hubby is supportive, that's a huge help. 

Still temping. Haven't been opking. Not really doing any super tracking... just temping. I've been a steady 96.5 for 3 days.


----------



## Dill

I'm thrilled about the symptoms and the super-strong positive last night. I'll deal with the nausea and cramping and thirst and omg everything. I'm happy for them. Hubby does feel a little overwhelmed when I freak out -- he doesn't know much of anything about pregnancy or what to expect (why is he not researching ?!) so he's not always sure what to say or do. I feel bad for burdening him, but we're in this together, and I can't just sit there freaking out in silence!!!

Nice even temps are good! Consistency has its plus side. :D You'll notice changes that much more easily when they happen!


----------



## southernbound

dill im actually so happy about puking! I know it sucks so im sorry about that but puking is such a good sign! !!


----------



## southernbound

I miss you girls! Come back to me! So Now I'm really glad that I'm temping 8 months prior to TTC because I ovulated on CD 11 this month  which is odd. I could have sworn I ovulate on 14/15 typically.


----------



## Dill

I think we need to duct tape Beep to this thread. :rofl:


----------



## southernbound

Lends a whole new meaning to "silence is golden, but duct tape is silver"


----------



## Beeptime

OMG You guys! LOL! I've just been trying to catch up in school! Hahaha... I just KNOW that when I jump on the thread, I'm checking it for the rest of the night. I had 2 midterms this week and 2 papers due... I was just trying to stay focused :) 

Anyway hows everyone doing? Still having nice puke sessions I hope?

Southern, cd11 does seem a little earlier than normal for you. I'm still totally effed. I having been POAS but I bet I'd be getting positive OPKs like last cycle. I'm on CD17 and still waiting!? But, my temps are now steadily increasing which is weird.
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.png
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## southernbound

That looks almost exactly like my cycle before I got the random apparently-O ing-jump. Let me see if I can send.... how did your midterms go?


----------



## southernbound

Here we go. The last 6 days look similar
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-02-27-14-30-13.jpg
File size: 43.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dill

No puking, per se, just struggling VERY hard not to. It hasn't been all that bad, just a few incidences of "omg I'm gonna hurl."

Right now, it's mostly just exhaustion that's hit me hard. I'm up for 3 hours and I'm ready to go back to bed. I've been reassured that it'll go away in the second tri... but in the meantime, I've got two more months of this.

Hubby wants me to go to an all-day outdoor event this weekend, and I'm just like, "No." :rofl:

Southern's right, the two charts do look a lot alike!


----------



## southernbound

Yeaaah I love the outdoors but that would be a big ol heck no from me too. I hope your morning sickness sticks to just wanting to hurl and not actually doing it!


----------



## Dill

I feel bad for saying no because it's something that he really wants to go do, but I just don't think I'm up to it. Even if I was, there are some people who will be there that I don't want anything do with, and don't want to see. So it's complicated beyond the pregnancy issue.

I encouraged hubby to team up with some friends and go have some "bro time." He said he'll ask his buddies, but I feel like he's pretty upset with me about it. :(


----------



## southernbound

Aw dill :( You have a right to not be around people you don't like. Plus, it's healthy to do things seperately occasionally, especially if it will make one of you miserable to go. Let him get some bros, you take a hot bath and read or watch tv or whatever it is you do and he'll get over it.


----------



## Dill

Yeah, they're former in-laws from the previous marriage, some people who were incredibly awful to me (an extend in-law family member who helped my ex engage in a series of affairs, and that's not even the whole of it)... I just don't want to deal with that kind of stuff, especially not while I'm freshly pregnant and feeling particularly emotional and vulnerable because of crazy hormones. And I'm just so dang exhausted!

I wouldn't even be doing anything fun, I work from home on the weekends. :( I think he just wants to go do something exciting together for some "us" time, but that's just not what I'm feeling up to at this point. But I don't want him upset with me about it, either.

He complains that he doesn't get enough bro time in, but always wants me to do these things with him. He does it to himself!


----------



## southernbound

Oh hon I don't blame you. I won't even deal with current in laws half the time. He should understand you don't want to be around your ex's family. There's old friendships and then there's old marriage relationships and those are WAY different beasts. That's a huge line. 

Seriously that's in no way ok for you. Maybe you could suggest doing something actually fun together shortly before or after? But yeah, this is definitely guy-time zone. Preggers dill ain't got time for that.


----------



## Dill

southernbound said:


> Maybe you could suggest doing something actually fun together shortly before or after?

Brilliant thinking! :thumbup: Maybe he'd have some interest in going to a movie, or maybe a romantic dinner for two.

You are so right, though -- pregnant Dill ain't got no time for any of that BS with the ex-in-laws and their ******** friends. :nope:


----------



## southernbound

No joke. I hope he sees reason and takes an unsuspecting man on the trip instead and lets you two just have awesome teenage make out time at the movies :p


----------



## Beeptime

Ugh, Dill... I wouldn't want to go just as it is... especiallyyyy If I was going though all the nas, exhaustion, etc. I've realized I think I'm an introvert. BUT yeah, hubby has no right to get irritated over it... IF ONLY he could experience what YOU are experiencing... boy he'd have another thing coming!

And Southern, that chart does look very similar... can you explain what was going on with you that cycle.

And Midterms were ok! I thought My first was incredibly difficult! I got what I thought was an 86%, UNACCEPTABLE!! So I went and talked to my prof, and he showed me the way that HE calculates it, and I actually got a 94%... so, I'm fine with that ;)


----------



## Dill

Psh, like you'd ever get anything like an 86%, Beep! I knew you'd do great. :D


----------



## southernbound

Whoo go beep! And as far as cycles, I have NO idea. In fact, this morning my temp plummeted again so now FF says I didn't ovulate (and truthfully I didn't think I had. NO ewcm or anything) so now its WAY past when I should have ovulated and now I'm wondering if I'm ovulating since DS was born? Ghaaaa whyyy body I thought you were working normally. :dohh:


----------



## Beeptime

That's so weird?!! I wonder if you are or aren't ovulating! Now I want to know. Very interesting... Do you have any pms symptoms? Usually I get some pretty typical symptoms after O. I still haven't eother. My temp is 96.7 today. It's such a beautiful upward curve on my chart!!! Hopefully something happens?! Day 18. Sheesh


----------



## Dill

*runs in, punts eggs out of both your ladies' ovaries, flees*

:evil:


----------



## southernbound

ROFL Dill. And yes Beep! It's insane! Typically I have monster cramps, EWCM and I gain 2 or 3 lbs right around O and then right before AF I drop about 5 lbs and the true pms begins but this month I've had nothing. Absolutely nothing. WHY ON THE MONTH I START CHARTING DOES MY BODY GO FUNKY?!? And huh... maybe your body is gearing up for the big punt... getting a running start.


----------



## Beeptime

Maybe since your brain is in on it this cycle- it's effing with it. Like how stress delays periods or whatever? Maybe cycle knowledge delays O...? Lol. I don't know.

Maybe? Maybe dill punted my eggs. I had some right ovary pinches today at work... Buuttttttt, it feels the same as is did earlier this cycle... cysts? So I don't know. Who knows. What I DO know is... I dealt with SOOOOOO much incontinent diarrhea at work today. :( Boo... My back is killing me. ... boo :( eyes on the prize.


----------



## southernbound

Oh hon :( im sorry. Youre right, eyes on the prize. You 100% got this. And YAY FOR MAYBE O! keeping my toes crossed


----------



## southernbound

Everyone disappeared :'(


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I'm here....sad though...we have to put our pooch down tomorrow. =(( he has severe epilepsy, to the point his grand mal seizures are happening daily, upwards of ten minutes at a time...and today, he had one in his little nighttime cage (he sleeps in it with the gate open in the daytime) but he got his snout hooked up in the bars and literally ripped 5 of his teeth out. The vets afraid of our daughter being close by if he has one with that much bite force and said it could take her fingers right off. He's miserable anymore, you can tell he's in constant pain. Just sucks.


----------



## Dill

I'm so sorry, Prayin! That must be so incredibly hard. Been fighting some pet battles here, too. My older dog has been battling cancer for 4 years now and needs yet another surgery, and I just found a tumor on my younger dog last night. :( Not sure what I'm going to do.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Aww, poor babies =((( it's so hard, telling Haley was the hardest, I think it's the first time something has truly pained her little heart


----------



## Dill

Poor thing!

My niece doesn't seem to understand death at all yet. She was sad when her family gave up their cat and dog, but doesn't "get" what it means that the dog died. She'll tell you quite matter-of-factly that he "went to live with god," and that she misses him, but there's not really any comprehension there. I have no idea what age that usually hits!


----------



## Beeptime

Oh my goodness. I'm so sorry for all of pet illnesses going on right now :(

I'm also sorry for not being on the thread. Finals are coming up and I've just been constantly busy with school lately. Still haven't O'd. Nothing new.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Oh my God! My boy gets to live!!! They missed his thyroid panel somehow, but turns out they are pretty sir the increase in his seizures is due to him also having hypothyroidism on top of a tooth infection!!! =)))) so we're gonna try it, I'd rather lay down knowing we did everything we could! So my boys phenobarbital increased, plus he's on thyroid meds and an antibiotic, follow up in three weeks before going any further!!!!!


----------



## Dill

That's great news!!!


----------



## Beeptime

Wow! Lucky boy! That is a happy story for the day :)

My chart is confusing the heck out of me,. Still no O!
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.png
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Dill

Dang, it kind of looks like it should've been CD12, but... agreed, it's a confusing chart! But that dip on 12 followed by much more consistent temps after... Hmmm.


----------



## Beeptime

Oh, shit... ya think? CD12? Missed that for sure. Yeahhhhhh, now looking at it, that totally looks like a dip/spike. Darn it. At the time it just seemed like one of my random low temps. Lol.


----------



## Beeptime

I've been getting random bouts of EWCM so really haven't been able to use that as an indicator. Should have been using OPKs.... Oh well. I just gave up way too early this cycle with all the talk about health probs. Dr on Thursday!


----------



## Dill

I could be wrong, but that's sort of how it looks to me! I'm no expert, though, and if you're still getting patches of fertile CM, who knows? FF recommends treating each batch of fertile CM as a DTD date if you aren't sure when you ovulated, just in case.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

I wish I could offer something...but I don't know smithing about temping and charting etc


----------



## jumpingo

sticking my nose in to say your temps seems like pre-O temps (at least mine are below or hang around 97 degrees) so i would say BD it up these next couple days and hope the upward slope just keeps going up. some people are slow risers. i think there's info about it on FF (yep, found it! Lesson 16 Chart Variations) so maybe that's you!!:shrug:


----------



## southernbound

Prayin, sorry your boy is so sick but I'm glad he's doing so well! And beep, I kind of agree with dill. Your temps have steadied out since then. Mine however are still screwed up in every sense in the word. What on earth? Dill, how are you feeling dear?


----------



## Beeptime

Jumpingo- thanks for sticking your nose in ;) I will go read about the chart variations that you posted. Thank you so much for your comments.

New FF development.! It Robo-friend seems to think I O'd, which I can see, but I'd hardly consider that a dip. Unfortunately no BDing occurred. WE DTD a few days ago, but sadly he couldn't get off because it had actually been too long since we'd last BD. It's weird but it happens, when we go a long time without it, he usually can't get off. And it's not because of masturbation ;) AND we haven't done it since then because I've been up late doing assignments. :( That's the downfall about the end of the term- it's been crunch time!!! I have 3 big papers due next week! AHH!!

Dill- how the heck are you doing??
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.png
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Beeptime

Oh yeah, temping question- do you guys every fall asleep with the thermometer in your mouth? The other morning I had to re temp 5 times because I kept falling asleep. I've been propping the therm against my pillow so incase I fall asleep, it doesn't fall out. Sure doesn't seem safe though. One day- I fell so hard asleep I woke up an hour later laying on the thermometer. lol


----------



## southernbound

:haha:Haha that's hilarious. I temp vaginally and I fall asleep all the time, but the thermometer records the highest reading found and shuts itself off after a few mins so when I wake up I just look at the recorded reading


----------



## Dill

Had the worst bout of MS yet, but it was short-lived, so I'm feeling much better today than yesterday. I'm sure it helps that I was able to fulfill one of my big cravings this morning. Mmmmm.

I managed to stay awake, but even if I hadn't, my thermometer saved the temp!


----------



## jumpingo

not everyone gets a dip before O, so i wouldn't worry too much about that. 3 temps above the previous 6 is enough to confirm ovulation, which you have.:thumbup:


----------



## southernbound

Dill! I'm so glad you're getting good symptoms but I'm also glad you're feeling better. Do you know when your first doctors appt will be? And Jumpingo oooo good info!


----------



## Dill

I go in on the 30th to meet with the midwife! 1.5-2 hours. I'm not sure if I'll get getting my first ultrasound then. They said they wait until at least 8 weeks for ultrasound/heartbeat purposes, but I know they only do them on Tuesdays and Thursdays, and I'm booked for a Monday.


----------



## Beeptime

Yay Dill! So glad the symptoms are continuing! Yesssss yessss yesssss! Also glad you are feeling better ;) I don't wish the sickness upon you, but it's a nice reminder eh?? "Meet the midwife" should be a tv show. I'm sure moms to be would get a kick out of it.


----------



## southernbound

100% agree that should be a show. And oooh thats cruddy that they only do them certain days :( maybe they'll at least do a doppler?


----------



## Dill

That would be nice!


----------



## Beeptime

Wait, so you don't think they will do an ultrasound at all? :( Can you reschedule for the day they do them?

So Good news and bad news.

I had my appointment today with my new Dr. I am SO in love. She is so so so wonderful, I've never had a Dr. like her! She is SO sweet and compassionate and really listened and took everything into account. Very detail oriented. I swear, usually I go to a Dr, and I tell them whats up, suggest something that MIGHT be wrong and send me on my way. I was so caught off guard today. So I told her about my constant cramping last cycle, my unusual cycle length, stabbing pains in Os, low bbt, weight loss without trying, and that we had been TTC without success for 4 years, but not to worry about it because I know I'm not covered for fertility. 

She responded by agreeing with getting a full hormone panel including a 21 day progesterone (since today was 23)! And she suggested a pelvic ultrasound which I was hoping for to check for cysts. AND right in the middle of the appointment she said, "I'd like to do a pelvic exam" And I was like HECK YEAH! SO I got undressed and once she got her tools she said, "actually, I'll just grab a couple more things so I can do a Pap while I'm here so you don't have to come back and do this again" What a deal!! Amazing, I've never had such a proactive doc! She also said that after she gets all my results, she can call over to the fertility clinic for advice about medications so that SHE can prescribe me some fertility drugs so that it's covered under my insurance. This woman is my hero. I adore her!!!

The bad news- well good/bad depending on how you look at it. All of my hormones have come back in normal range, so.... there's nothing that we can "fix" yet. :( Still don't know what's wrong w/me, but hopefully the ultrasound will shed some light. 

NOW... back to writing papers. I finished a 3 page paper last night around 1am, but now I need to dig in to my 6 page paper! AGH!!!! And these are sissy papers compared to grad students!

Oh- AND FF changed my Oday one day later than it said before so... who knows! Temps are still rising.


----------



## Dill

They might put me off until later that week or the next! I wonder if I should call and ask what the plan is, as far as ultrasounds go. They might want to wait, anyway, until my blood test results come back.

Your new doctor sounds AWESOME, Beep, and that makes me so very happy for you! I love how much she seems to care about your well-being and how proactive she was at your appointment. There need to be more docs like you!

And, on the one hand, YAY HEALTHY HORMONES. On the other, wtf? Now I'm that much more confused about what's going on with your body.

Link to your chart? /nosy


----------



## Beeptime

I'd definitely call and at least ask what your appointment is going to entail. I don't know why they book you without an US. How are you feeling today?

Here's the chart of confusion. If only we could bump that O a little more. We had a very successful BD last night. lol.
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.png
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dill

I'm still not sure I agree with their assessment of when O occurred, but your temp definitely is going up, that's for sure! I feel like you DID O this cycle. When is just the big mystery. *cue Jeopardy theme*

And hooray for successful BD last night! ;) :sex: :dance:

I'll give them a call if I get a moment alone before the weekend. I have to call during regular business hours, which means trying to sneak a moment at work when nobody will overhear me!

Feeling pretty good. Nausea mid- to late morning, low appetite, woke up with a headache (which freaked me out)... but feeling alright.


----------



## southernbound

Oh beep!!! Im sooo happy for you, you deserve a fantastic doctor and im so excited that you may finally get some answers!!! So so so excited. And dill I cant wait to hear about your appointment :D

So completely OT. Today at work I climbed a foot wide ladder up five stories while carrying 45 lbs of equipment. Right now the bath is my best friend.


----------



## Dill

Ugh, baths. I wish the water in my bathroom was hot enough for a worthwhile bath (for some reason, it gets skin-meltingly hot out of any of the faucets, but NOT the shower or bathtub). And, along those same lines, I wish pregnant women were allowed to take worthwhile baths. Unless my skin is ready to fall off my body, it's not hot enough. I like to make my own people soup. Yeahhhh. Okay, gonna throw myself a little pity party that I can't go to the rock springs this winter. :(


----------



## southernbound

Dill. My soul sista. Im the SAME way. My baths have actually burned my dh so no fun times in the tub :( I was so sad my whole pregnancy. Im sowwy no hot springs for you :( but Mini Dill is very happy not boiling I'm sure ;)


----------



## Dill

Yessss, it's always a bit of a trial sharing a shower with hubby because he likes these sad little lukewarm showers. He has screamed and jumped back out when he's tried to slip in with me! I think he's getting used to them now, but ... wahhhh, hot baths. I'm definitely sure the little gherkin prefers not to be hot-water-bath-canned, though.

I am happy I have this problem, but I always go to the rock springs at least once a winter. I shall miss it.


----------



## Beeptime

Omg... You guys are so funny. Dill, in reference to your people soup because of your super hot baths- I have an AMAZING German restaurant 2 buildings away from me that has "Dill Pickle Soup" It looks like melted mint'n'chip ice cream, and I hate pickles, but it's the best soup I've ever had. ANYWAY- you taking a hot bath reminds me of Dill pickle soup!! LOL

Bummer to miss the annual hot springs, but yes, we don't need any dill pickle soup at this point ;)


----------



## Dill

I've made dill pickle soup!!! It is super yummy. I made it just out of curiosity, but found I really enjoyed it. Some foods just sound bizarre until you've actually tried them, I guess!

The idea of being my own soup stock, though... *shudder* I mean, one of my cats likes to drink bathwater, but me? Not so much.


----------



## Beeptime

LOL. ewe. 

I just went to buy a couple more boxes of my new fave tea. And they changed the name from "Healthy Cycle" to "Female Toner" Both sound gross to me but come on!? FEMALE TONER??? Who want to carry that around the grocery store. Yuck.


----------



## Dill

Gotta keep that ol' baby box ... uh ... fit and ... you know, I'm not going any further with this. :rofl:


----------



## Beeptime

I'm feeling the post-pap cramps :( boo!!!! I assume it's from that anyway. Definitely not a motivation factor for working on my awful paper! I hate it. It's for my human development class, which don't get me wrong-human development is rad, but the class is SOOO dry. So writing 5 pages about it sounds like the worst thing ever!!! Last night I was writing about if open relationships are healthy-that was an interesting one. But this? God, I wish I could hire someone to write it for me!


----------



## Dill

Post-pap cramps are awful! I hope they don't give me the ol' scraperoo when I go in at the end of the month. Ugh. I hadn't even though of that.

Take a break from your paper and indulge yourself in something good (a piece of chocolate, a chapter of a good book, your favorite song). Then get back to it, refreshed and rejuvenated, and hopefully less crampy. :)


----------



## southernbound

I laughed so hard about the dill pickle soup. Hilarious. Im sorry about cramps :( im so late for my pap its not even funny but im waiting until closer to when we're TTC so I can talk to doc about it and only pay for one visit. Also, it looks like I finally ovulated but it was like CD 21 so no way I would have been able to conceive this cycle and that's a whole other .ca of worms.


----------



## Dill

Hey, don't knock this soup until you've tried it! 

Hmmm...I happen to have all of the ingredients onhand. I think I'll make it this coming week!


----------



## Beeptime

Southern, I've definitely heard of people getting PG with late O... but it depends on your LP!


----------



## southernbound

oh totally, I guess thats true that af might be late this month, I guess I was just assuming that af would come when she always does.


----------



## jumpingo

as far as i understand, if you ovulated more than a couple days later than normal, AF will likely also be late.:thumbup: 

if your LP varies a lot, then:
Oing late and a short LP on cycle could look the same as 
Oing on time and a mid length LP, or 
Oing early and having a long LP

if that makes sense? but if your LP is fairly consistent, then late O will just mean AF shows later. i don't think it affects your ability to get pregnant - that is simply based on "did the sperm make it in time or not?":spermy::haha:


----------



## Dill

LP is typically consistent, regardless of how long or short your follicular phase is.


----------



## southernbound

Awesome :) Than we shall see. Dill my dear how are you feeling? How is everyone?
Any updates?


----------



## Dill

Feeling positively awful today, but I got my 3+ weeks on my digi today, so that makes it worthwhile. :)


----------



## southernbound

Oh dill! That's wonderful!! I'm so excited. I'm sorry you're feeling awful though :(. Smelling citrus (I literally carried around orange peels) was my best friend for morning sickness.


----------



## Dill

I wonder if orange essential oil would have the same effect? That might be totally doable!

For me, it's been ginger -- ginger tea, ginger candies, crystallized ginger. But that only helps with the nausea, and not the massive food aversion. Oy!


----------



## southernbound

The oil would probably be even better, I was just too lazy to pick any up. I'm so glad ginger is helping you! I think the food aversion normally clears up before the morning sickness. I hope so anyways. 

Anything new with beep or jump?


----------



## jumpingo

southernbound said:


> The oil would probably be even better, I was just too lazy to pick any up. I'm so glad ginger is helping you! I think the food aversion normally clears up before the morning sickness. I hope so anyways.
> 
> Anything new with beep or jump?

awww thanks southern:hugs:

cd9 here. i just put in 2 really hard days at the gym and now feel like i'm getting sick. maybe just getting run down...sigh. working out is the only thing that has kept me from having full blown breakdowns (okay, wait, i have them once a week or so:dohh: but imagine it'd be more if i didn't work out). things are rough. just a lot of stuff piling up...sex is sort of the last thing on my mind and haven't really even made a plan for this month. maybe we'll just go with the flow...? i'm still temping, but maybe will just see when the mood strikes us (and by us, i mostly mean my husband.:dohh::rofl:)


----------



## southernbound

I am jealous of your tenacity at the gym. I like exercise but hate gyms but im so jealous of people that stick with them. Im sorry you're feeling sick though :( when do you usually O? Plenty of time to get in the mood!! ;) or at least get dh in the mood :p


----------



## PrayinForBaby

My hubby is a gym rat lol I've tried to go with him, I just don't like it. I rather work in the yard or go for a run, both of which have been non existent since winter began lol and dill, I kept war heads candy with me for when the nausea hit, I think it was the bitter sour that helped, but around 9 weeks until I have birth I literally puked everyday, there was an almost two wk gap around 23 weeks that I didn't feel sick when puking, just the urge to do it and that's when I got the nursery ready haha


----------



## jumpingo

southernbound said:


> I am jealous of your tenacity at the gym. I like exercise but hate gyms but im so jealous of people that stick with them. Im sorry you're feeling sick though :( when do you usually O? Plenty of time to get in the mood!! ;) or at least get dh in the mood :p

it's not so much tenacity, is just that i knew i was "supposed to" go. i was a wreck for all of december and most of january until i forced myself to the gym. after the first couple weeks, i actually started to LIKE it!:shock: and now i don't want anything to get in the way of me going. (who AM i?!:haha:) anyway, i go to a Turbo Kick class on tuesday and wednesday and then this thing called PiYo on thursdays. my husband and i do cardio and weight lifting on saturday and sunday. and there's another Turbo/PiYo class on monday nights, or i go for a 4 mile walk with my neighbor some weeks too. the only thing that sucks is that i am eating well, exercising, taking care of my body, etc. etc. but still have mental/emotional breakdowns at least once a week. some days i get so mad because i'm doing everything i'm "supposed to" be doing and yet i'm still so depressed and in a funk and...yeah...sigh. (sorry, am totally being a debbie downer...:dohh:)

as for O, i used to be pretty regularly cd15, but the last 3 cycles have been 13, 14 and 13. it's cd10 now, and i had a bunch of ewcm last night and a bit this morning, so hoping we can get in some sex tonight...? neither of us are really in the mood lately. my husband is struggling with work and his grandma just died 2 weeks ago...so, lots of crap and sex is usually not on the table.:nope: we'll see. off to the gym!!:thumbup:




PrayinForBaby said:


> My hubby is a gym rat lol I've tried to go with him, I just don't like it. I rather work in the yard or go for a run, both of which have been non existent since winter began lol

my husband likes to do cardio and lift, so i do that with him on the weekends. but i don't really like weight lifting.:haha: the classes are much more fun.:thumbup:


----------



## Dill

My husband makes me buy workout games for our Wii, and then he doesn't use them. He has a bit of a weight issue and his cardiologist is always nagging him to lose weight, but I can't convince him to do anything. He bought a weight set and has never once used it for as long as I've known him.

Meanwhile, I was doing the workouts (I would never work out in front of other people, omg) to tone up for the wedding. :rofl: I have a physical disability that affects my mobility, though, and with my joints already being extra loose from the pregnancy, I've switched something very easy and low-impact just so I can be toned. It's not going to burn many calories, but at least it'll keep my muscles in some degree of shape.

I hate hate hate hate working out. I love to go walking and hiking, but I can't do that but a month or two a year!


----------



## southernbound

Prayin, I feel ya sista. I was sick until the day I gave birth (and during, totally barfed on a nurse but it was the mean one so I didn't feel too bad). Jump I'm SO jealous. That sounds like an awesome routine. The smallest I ever was was when I was in taekwondo and running but I HATE running. I like weights and we have a gym here at work that I use occasionally but I just hate working out with my male coworkers (and by male I mean all of them. I'm the only female on this crew :/) I stay in decent shape just because my job is extremely physical (I climb the equivalent of about 10 stadiums a day and walk 12 miles) but as far as good cardio or toning I'm just too tired at the end of the work day to make it happen. I really need to though.

Meanwhile DH is a machine. He will literally sit on the couch for a year and then get up and run a marathon and he's TINY. He started getting less tiny after DS was born and we thought his metabolism was finally slowing down. NOPE. He was getting ripped from carrying around a baby. Something moms everywhere do all the time, and he gained 20 lbs of muscle. He now looks like something off the cover of mens health. From carrying. A. Baby. I hate him sometimes.


----------



## Dill

Man, it's been radio silence over here. Where's my sista Beep at?


----------



## Beeptime

I just had to pop in to say hi! It's finals week ladies! I am studying my ass off. Last week was dedicated to finishing all papers and projects, now I'm consumed with my studying. I haven't had time to sit and chat. And I didn't want to come write a quick post that would be unchecked for days. Sorry I've been gone. I will probably still be gone for another 5 or so days. But I'm alive (barely) ! Hope all is well with everyone. My chart looks like... a chart. :) Ovulated, but no hope of pg for this month since we missed the days. Unless the whole high school "Even if he doesn't ejaculate, pre-cum can still get you pregnant" thing works out. LOL


----------



## Dill

Haha, you never know! I'm glad you're more or less alive and doing reasonably okay, Beep. Good luck on your finals! I know you'll rock them.


----------



## southernbound

Good luck beep!! It was good to hear from you. 

AFM, my period was on time, which means my L.P. sucked so im really hoping this isn't the norm and I just didnt notice. If it continues im definitely seeing the doc way before we start ttc in sept.


----------



## Beeptime

Oh Dang Southern! I would definitely wonder whats up with that?! I just started AF today (first day of finals) so I had a 13 day LP and usually have a 15-16 so... my LPs wonky too :( Hopefully we can get these worked out!


----------



## southernbound

Oh bleck! !! our bodies are sharing bad karma!! 13 days isnt bad but its SO weird that it changed at all!! How are finals going?


----------



## Dill

Stress will do that! I know it doesn't take much to throw my cycles off, and finals are stress city!!!


----------



## Beeptime

Hmm... Ivd heard of stress delaying AF but haven't heard of stress making it start early. Also, I don't feel like my cycles are very affected by stress usually... I'm just kind of always in a constant state of stress ;) I bet it was the tea! There's all sorts of hormone balancing blah blah in there. ALSO, I got ALL of my test results back- ALL normal. Prgesterone was normal, which shocked me. Thyroid was normal, and blood sugar was normal. Those were the 3 I def thought I might have problems with!


----------



## Beeptime

And southern, what did we do to deserve this as bad karma!!?!?!!!


----------



## Dill

Definitely could be the tea regulating your cycle! And maybe that's why your blood tests came back normal?

Got bad news today when I took my older dog to the vet. Stress cramping so bad right now!


----------



## Beeptime

Aww Dill! I'm sorry to hear about your pup! :'( The single worst thing about pets is the inevitable heartbreak that comes with them.


----------



## southernbound

Oh dill! What happened with the pup? :( and Beep I DON'T KNOW. Tell the universe to be nice to our uteruses. Lol I told my husband my LP sucked and my periods have been jacked up and he was like wait.... That means you might need meds when we start TTC.... and that means twins are more likely. NO NO NO NO FIX IT. FIX IT NOW :rofl:


----------



## southernbound

Oh and beep! That's both comforting and discouraging about your bloodwork. What the heck? I'm so glad everything was normal but that's nuts! Did your doctor say anything about it yet?


----------



## Dill

He's been battling cancer for 4+ years, had 3 surgeries, and now it's inoperable and they believe it's been camping out in his pancreas, probably the whole time. So we're switching to palliative care to keep him comfortable -- anti-inflammatory painkillers, at this point.

It sucks.

And me, I want to curl up and die. So very sick.


----------



## southernbound

Oh Dill :( I'm so sorry. Pet illness is horrible. Your pup knows how cared for he is. What a lucky dog. 

And I'm sorry you're sick. I really wish I could give you a tip for that :/

On a lighter note, it makes me nostalgic to see your November sparklers banner. I had the same one on my siggy and our group is still very tight knit (several of us have visited eachother and we talk on facebook daily and send gifts for the kiddos) and we still call ourselves the sparklers so it's so odd to see it somewhere else!


----------



## Dill

I was in the sweet potatoes, but the OP went MIA for a couple of weeks and everyone moved over to the new thread, haha.

Honestly, all I want right now are mashed potatoes. I feel like I could eat them forever. I am low on gravy mix, though. I should buy like a case of it.


----------



## southernbound

Yessss buy a case of anything you can keep down friend. Mmmmm mashed potatoes sound good. Now I'm hungry  curse you.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Oh my God girls!!!! We bought a house!!!!!!! Been on hiatus and house hunting...finally found the one, put in an offer and we negotiated for about 4 days and they finally accepted!!!!! We don't close until May 8th or sooner, depends on however long it takes our loan to process, but yea....We bought a mother fucking house!!!!


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Aww dill, just read that about your pup. That sucks so bad! My Chuck started his seizure and thyroid meds and has only had 2 seizures in about 3 weeks...versus one every other day. But he's extra whiny on the meds.


----------



## Dill

I'm glad to hear that the meds are helping with Chuck, and CONGRATULATIONS on the home buying! Had I known when I bought mine that I was going to have kids at some point -- I recall, in fact, explicitly explaining to the bank that I wasn't, back when they expressed concern about a married couple purchasing such a small place without a much in the way of extra bedrooms -- I would've bought a bigger house, haha.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

We've got the room now to add one more, but I tell ya, these past 9 months that I've watched my sister in law be pregnant and preparing and now my other sister in law expecting twins....I think we're good lol we're just gonna play with their kids and send them home! Lol our one is perfect anyway =))


----------



## Steph3052

Do any of you ladies mind looking at my opks and telling me what you think the top I believe is negative but the last 4 are confusing me. The 2nd one was on 3/21 afternoon then 3/21 8pm then 3/22 am then this am 3/23. I'm not temping which I will prob start next cycle are these positive?
 



Attached Files:







PART951427144219017952015032395165620.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jumpingo

Steph3052 said:


> Do any of you ladies mind looking at my opks and telling me what you think the top I believe is negative but the last 4 are confusing me. The 2nd one was on 3/21 afternoon then 3/21 8pm then 3/22 am then this am 3/23. I'm not temping which I will prob start next cycle are these positive?

that bottom one is DEFINITELY positive! way darker than the control. and the one just above that, i'd count that in FF as positive too.:thumbup:

get busy, girl!:winkwink:


----------



## Steph3052

TY my husband thinks I'm crazy we started BD on the 16th every other day and the last couple days he hasn't been able to produce&#128563; of course me acting like a crazy woman hasn't helped either this whole baby making business is tough!!


----------



## jumpingo

ah yes, my husband has the same problem.:shy: every other day for an extended period is tough. if you have good results with OPKs, it might be okay to go every 2nd or 3rd day and then when you get a positive, try to get a couple days in a row...?:shrug: it only take one:spermy: though!:winkwink:


----------



## southernbound

Awww congrats prayin! That's amazing! Steph I agree with jumping. 

How is everyone else? Beep? How are finals? Dill? Hows the bump? Halfway through first tri!


----------



## Dill

So sick. So very, very sick. It's gone from increasing nausea to outright puking my guts out. And you know what? Those fish oil capsules that come with the prenatal vitamins are NOT FUN TO BARF UP.


----------



## southernbound

Oh hon. I'm sorry. The puking sucks so so much. I can't even try to make light of that. The only thing that made me feel better was when someone would say well, that's a good sign of a healthy pregnancy! So I'll just say that. It seems this blueberry is extra sticky!!


----------



## Dill

I'd have an easier time handling the barfing if anything would come out the OTHER end. It's been something like 5 days.

I'm very happy for what seems to be a very sticky and healthy pregnancy. I'm just going to repeat that to myself over and over, haha.


----------



## Dill

Beeeeeeeep


----------



## southernbound

^Agree. Oh BEEEEEEEEP. And oh Dill. I called it the rabbit poops because it was so rare and crumbly (TMI sorry). That part does get better. But in the mean time I'm sorry!!!


----------



## Dill

I gave in and drank a cup of coffee on day 6, and that solved it (though I haven't gone since).

Having a bit of a freakout this morning... went pee and noticed a smidge of darkness in my panties. Had a few seconds of the faintest of spotting, with several minutes of cramps. Waiting to see if it's gone for good, or if I should call my midwife.


----------



## southernbound

Keeping everything crossed dear Dill. I know you know this, but cramps and spotting are super common! It could definitely just be your uterus stretching and making room. That or twins ;)


----------



## Dill

I ended up with more spotting that afternoon and some pretty severe cramps. Called my midwife and she sent me in ASAP for some blood tests at the hospital. They were douchecanoes about it, but it got done after she had me put them on the phone after they tried to send me back to work without doing the tests.

I've been ordered to pelvic and bed rest over the weekend. Blood test results will be in Monday, and they'll do a second round of tests and an ultrasound with my appointment Monday afternoon. No signs of spotting today, thank goodness.

I have been so absolutely wiped today... not sure if it's just this pregnancy kicking my ass, or if something else is up. I keep falling asleep. I literally haven't done a thing except sleep and watch movies with the hubby, and I still keep zonking out all the time.

Honestly, at this point, twins would not surprise me, haha. My symptoms have been so bad for so long, and even though I'm only 8 weeks, I can definitely feel my big fat uterus just above my pelvic bone. It hasn't popped out yet (that's supposed to be around 12 weeks), but I've got a hard lump there and can't suck it in. Boo!

I'm terrified about Monday and just desperately hoping that I do get that ultrasound and that they find a healthy baby with a strong heartbeat.


----------



## southernbound

Oh hon. Im so sorry for all this stress. Only one more day!!!! Then youll have answers. Sleep and rest all you need, you deserve it.


----------



## Dill

Got to see my gummybear and its heartbeat... hubby says it's officially real now. :) Such a relief!

BEEP. BEEP. HOW DID FINALS GO.


----------



## southernbound

Oh dill! !! Congratulations my friend!!!!


----------



## southernbound

Where did everybody gooooo????


----------



## Dill

I'm still here! :(


----------



## jumpingo

:ninja: lurking as always:haha:


----------



## southernbound

Gad to see that no one fell off of the earth.... except for beep. OH BEEEEEEP


----------



## Beeptime

I'm here! For a minute. I'm sorry I haven't been a reliable poster! I feel like I've been really good not obsessing about getting pg. I also find that when I am on this site less often, I actually get more schoolwork done! Haha... Imagine that. I hope everyone is doing well. I'm 6 dpo today, unfortunately we missed our BD time by a day. I was busy with school and really wasn't paying attention... then bam! Cross hairs. ugh! But I'm reallllly focused on school right now, and realllllly don't have starting a family on my mind much. Funny how things change so quickly.


----------



## southernbound

Beeep! How is school going? It's awesome that you're so focused! We're capable of non-baby talk! I promise!! Is work getting any better? Done anything fun lately?


----------



## Dill

Did you ever buy that purse you were eyeing, Beep? :D


----------



## Beeptime

You guys are so funny. Work is going fine I guess. Same old dirty job. School's alright. Luckily, I ended up with a 4.0 last term. I don't think I'll be getting a 4.0 this term though, I increased my load... so I might just drown in it. We'll see... I'll still be working hard. Finished my first paper last night. Dill...you made me laugh- never bought the purse. I went in to the store to see it in person and the quality of the leather was just terrible compared to my current purses- NOT worth it!!! 

Did I tell you guys about the summer camp thing I'm doing???

So tellllllll me, what have you ladies been up to? Fill me in!!

And here's a pic of my current chart just for the hell of it. Bummer that we missed by a day, luckily, I'm not obsessing.
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.php.jpg
File size: 67.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## southernbound

Ooooo no you did not. Speak to me of this summer camp. 

Ummm ive been working mostly. DH is in clinicals basically all the time so just spending days off trying to keep the house sanitary. oh and reading. So much reading. 

Oh your chart looks so normal!!!! My LP has been short for 3 cycles in a row now sooo im starting to think thats the norm.

Ok non cycle talk..... iiii went for a long ride wothwith my mare for the first time in ages the other day and my thighs still feel like fire ants are feasting on them. Clearly I need to get in better shape.


----------



## Beeptime

Ok, so I got accepted to be a camp counselor for two weeks at a summer camp designed specifically for people with disabilities. All of the equipment is made special so that they get to experience things they otherwise wouldn't be able to. Like rafting, ropes course, zip line, etc. Each counselor gets assigned one camper and does EVERYTHING for that camper. They are our total responsibility. Including, "diaper" changes, showers, meals, wheelchair transfers, etc. I figured since I'm already a CNA I've got that down. But to be honest, I haven't worked much or at all with disabilities like these. And I
ve never been to summer camp myself! So I'm super excited and nervous as hell!!! Two weeks away from home taking care of someone else... yikes!

Please remind me what Hubby is in clinicals for? I don't remember!? Good job to you, bringing in the money, sugar mama!! And how did interviews go for your sis?

I FEEL your pain!!! I remember when I began riding... there is no pain like it... except from dirt biking ... that is actually pretty similar. Quite hellish either way! Epsom bath!

Weird about your LP. But at least it's normalizing I guess. Always still makes you wonder ...WHY?

And my chart is fine I guess. I was pretty concerned about my temps begin so high this cycle, then remembered I switched to vaginal temping so that explains it I think. I remember one morning I was just way too tired to think about keeping the therm in my mouth and after so many times of falling asleep with it in my mouth(hanging wide open) I just decided to stick it in my V! Haven't went back since. (Luckily!! EWE! I will not be sticking that thing in my mouth ever again. lol)


----------



## southernbound

OMG that camp sounds amazing! ! You are going to rock that!! Its so cool they have stuff like that.

I laughed soooo hard at sugar mama. Thats what my husband calls me to everyone in his class XD. Hes like "and this is why I dont have to work" and then I punch him in the ribs. He approves of your statement and I thank you. Hes in his last year of physical therapy Thank sweet baby Jesus. 

Iiii am actually not sure if my sister has heard anything. Lately our text convos consist of pictures and snippets of funny insurance claims from her job. I will let you know when she tells me lol.

And tell me about it. I had some hot legs in high school from riding 6 hours a day. now both I and the beasts are flabby and soft from neglect. 

Oh! and just because I can't tell like anyone in real life and im excited, I bought new tarot cards and theyre Pretty :) that is all. 

How is dh??? Remind me what he does again?


----------



## Beeptime

I love tarot cards! I used to have such a beautiful set and a more beautiful box to keep them in. Congrats! Enjoy them. :) I really loved having them. But I just never had enough time or guidance to reallllly understand what they meant. I would pull quite a few repeat cards and be like, hmmm this obviously really means something, but I wasn't the best interpreter. And then I kind of lost touch with my spiritual side. I was soooo deeply in touch for so long that I guess I kind of became exhausted of it. I had such powerful experiences that were so unexplainable, that I felt deeply saddened by that fact that I could never really explain them to anyone without sounding nuts. It made my feel so alone. Like I just had to keep it all secret and bottled up. So I just let it all go and followed the trend of being empty and normal.

So what are you into? How long have you been interested in tarot cards?


----------



## Dill

Also a tarot fan! I am 99% sure my ex stole my favorite deck, but I still have my second-favorite, and while it's not a classic deck by any means, it gets the job done!

As for me, not up to a lot. Working and puking, mostly. Hubby is at Arctic Man until late Sunday, so I'm spending this time fixing myself dinners I could never dare when he's home (some of my favorites, yum).


----------



## Beeptime

Sorry you're still so sick, Dill! Can't believe it hasn't let up yet. At least you get to eat some good food.

So you guys tell me how you use your cards and where you learned about them etc.


----------



## southernbound

Ohhh I love you girls even more now. Sooo (to preface, any baptists reading this, I mean no offense and I respect your beliefs) the long of it is that I was raised in a super baptists family (like, I attended purity balls, and gave classes to younger girls on obeying your husband kind of thing) and thankfully my parents were super supportive when I would wake up and go "Amber is going to have a car accident" and then she would. They would just say that my "spiritual gift" was prophecy and it was from God so it was all good, but then when a non christian would tell about similar things it was witchcraft and evil and blah. Soooo when I got married and escaped the church I kind of turned off all things spiritual for awhile because I was angry at religion in general buuuut I came back to my spiritual side eventually. Tarot cards are a fairly new acquisition though. In my house growing up finding tarot cards in your room would mean an indefinite grounding and then several priests would come and bless the house and then the cards would be burned and then you would get sent to a convent. Sooo I finally got the nerve to try the forbidden maybe 6 months ago. I'm not very good. I mostly do readings for fun and because friends ask. I got this deck https://www.skullgarden.net/art/the-wooden-tarot/ and I'm madly in love with it. What about ya'll? How long? What do you do?


----------



## Beeptime

That deck is BEAUTIFUL! I've never seen one like it. Mine was definitely more traditional. I love your story. I love that you weren't completely brainwashed into never letting yourself be you. 

BEFORE I say anything, I know everyone has different beliefs etc, and to be honest I'm not sure of my own. But I trust this to be a safe place with no judgement. I don't want to get too deep into anything because it's really more complicated than I can explain, and most of it sound nuts. But long story short, I've been really spiritual and in touch with nature since I was a kid. I grew up with native americans as best friends so we did a lot with sage and meditation etc. Vague I know...lol. Anyway, I was ALWAYS obsessed with healing energy and energy in general. There were so many situations where I could physically feel the energy of another. Some how along the way I stumbled upon astral projection. Google astral projection if you want to determine how crazy you think it sounds. Anyway I read and read and read and studied and learned as much as I possibly could. I spent hours upon hours meditating in effort to achieve an OBE. I got closer and closer and began to feel things that I'd never felt before. I was disciplined enough to keep my mind awake far after my body fell asleep (talk about a weird feeling), I was able to see my surroundings while my eyes were closed. (again, no bother trying to explain it because everyone argues that I either already knew what my surroundings looked like, or that it was only a dream, etc) I'm getting teary eyed just typing this because it is bringing me back to so many powerful experiences. When I would get *close* to projection, I would feel intense tingles and vibrations, I would feel my spirit rocking back and forth inside my body, I would hear a compilation of sounds which were like a thousand tuning forks ringing together. When I'd reach this point I'd get so excited because I knew I was so close, and I'd lose it. I'd get too darn excited. I distinctly remember one experience, I was practicing in the middle of the day when no one was home. I was laying on my bed meditating, trying for an OBE. I suddenly was floating in the corner of my room, not in my body, I don't know how to explain it, I was just there... floating. Also in my room was an old man floating near my dresser. He seemed to have a long grey beard and maybe a turban? Anyway, for some reason I had no fear of him. He was speaking, but it was another language. But despite the language barrier, I knew that he was explaining the meaning of life. I was so desperate to understand him, but obviously couldn't. Anyway, I know it just sounds like a lucid dream, and there will never be a way to prove one way or the other-so I don't try. But it was very real to me. I had quite a few more experiences, and some of them began to feel scary, so I stopped all together- BUT I had gotten all too good at getting close to OBE and I began doing it without trying. I would just try to go to sleep at night, and I'd suddenly feel myself being thrusted into an unwanted OBE. It is such an insanely euphoric feeling, sometimes I could not get myself to stop it. More orgasmic than any orgasm, I just couldn't say no. It took a lot of self control and practice to finally shut down the experience before it happened. Anyway, blah blah blah- then I was interested in astrology and tarot cards and everything else.


----------



## Beeptime

Ok so I'm practically in tears. After typing all of that and remembering all of my astral stuff, I had forgotten what was so scary in the first place. I just did a quick search trying to find another rational explanation of the tingling while falling asleep and the very first site that popped up was this 

https://www.erinpavlina.com/blog/2011/04/what-is-the-tingling-sensation-i-get-during-sleep/ 

Wasn't the information I was looking for (Other theory on sleep tingling) but was exactly everything I felt before. You should watch the vid if you have a minute. So I kept browsing her page, and found EXACTLY what scared me away from all of this in the first place. Entities that try to feed off of your fear. She couldn't have done a better job explaining it. Long story short, I began to see faces- they were aggressive, and they would try to intimidate me. The would pop out at me in the night. Like you'd imagine ghosts? They were there, and they were real. There were certain faces that would reappear nightly, and others that would be new each time. Anyway, I was SCARED of them. And I knew that was what they wanted. So I quit. but I tell you, this lady describes it as if she was describing my own personal experience. So, I'm glad I'm not alone, but at the same time, I'm a bit freaked out by remembering what haunted me so much years ago. Maybe I should begin my meditations again and conquer my fears? Who knows...


----------



## southernbound

Oh beep I 100% believe you. Astral projection wasn't something I ever wanted to try (or something I have any hope of being good, at. WAAAY too much of a control freak and a nervous personality) but I can see the appeal. I'm sorry scary things happened though :( and I don't blame you for stopping. That video is super interesting! Definitely something I'm going to do more research on for curiosity sake. 

I have a friend that seems to be in a near constant...... I don't know what to call it... metaphysical? state. Basically the world around her always looks like it does during astral projection and she'll often get very freaked out and need to leave somewhere. It's caused her a lot of problems in life and she's never learned to control it. 

As far as energies in general go, I feel ya. As a whole I've found that general paganism has the best explanations of energy for me so that's broadly the belief system I subscribe to, but I typically avoid situations where anyone would ask so only a few people in real life know that.


----------



## Beeptime

LOVE/HATE relationship with temping!! Obviously, I hate waking up and sticking something relatively sharp into my V. But I LOVE watching my temps going up, up, up after O. But I HATE that I'm still excited about temp rises even though we missed our window. Temps was surprisingly higher today. And I hate waiting for each day to add a piece to the puzzle. At LEAST I know I'm ovulating... THAT is a big relief!


----------



## Beeptime

That is really weird about your friend!! I feel terrible for her. That sounds awful. I couldn't even imagine how crazy and exhausting that would be.

And... I don't know much or anything really about paganism. Tell me some? Or I can go research...


----------



## Dill

I've been sicker than ever, actually. Midwife warned me it would peak at 8-9 weeks! Ugh!

I was raised in a mixed household -- Mom was pagan, Dad was Catholic. I was given a neutral, well-rounded religious upbringing, but got very curious about world religions around the age of 8, and cleaned out the library of every religious text I could find. I'd call myself something of an eclectic pagan. Anyway, Mom was always a tarot reader, and I got my first deck (the dragon tarot) as a Christmas gift one year. I took to it like a duck to water. Like Beep, I've always been close to nature, and I credit a large part of that to where I grew up. I'd say I've "toned it down" a bit as an adult, especially since I've married someone who's not sure what or if he believes, and he comes from a baptist family.


----------



## Beeptime

That's very cool that you were so inspired to learn about religion at such a young age. Ignorant, I know, but I was always scared of paganism because as a kid I heard that it was all about witch craft and cults and demon worship. I never had any reason as an adult to look further into it because I honestly never hear about it. But I did just spend some time googling it and OMG, it seems to describe so much of me. Really cool. I love how open it is to being so many different things. It seems so much more honest than so many other religions. Anyway, thanks ladies. Learn something new everyday.

What else I learned today- I was having cramping, right boob pains, and pinching behind my bellybutton, and what I learned is, this happens every TWW. Seems, pretty weird to me! But I've definitely noticed the same boob pain and belly button pinches before.


----------



## southernbound

Ug dill im sorry about MS. It sucks the big one. and beep! it is SO wonderful that you're ovulating! Good good sign all around. Personally I can only temp vaginally. My oral temps always suck because I sleep with my moouthouse

OH Gavins god mother has the dragon tarot. Its gorgeous. 

As far as paganism goes, I get up being told it was all demons and Satan and blood and gore too So the word itself was dirty. I got called a pagan by church leadership maybe 3 times growing up for defending the green mocement or beating up boys who threw rocks at dogs on missions trips or squirreling lizards out of houses that we were spraying for termites so they wouldn't get poisoned and it was always said like a bad word and finally onr day I was like @($& it I AM a pagan if being nice to animals makes me one and then weird things started recurring (like my printer at work went insane and started spitting out gibberish but instead of letters it was ogham) and I was like cool this is right and so it has stayed. 

I find the following graphic is the most compact and concise explanation for what I believe :)
 



Attached Files:







530c48b1283735745a0e5cb1f5f64772.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Beeptime

I love that principles of paganism thing. It seems to sum up everything! Many of the things I already feel... however I feel a bit weird about having a name for it, if that makes sense


----------



## southernbound

I feel ya :) I just like it. How are you today?? AF attacked today. Shocker. 8 Day LP. Yaaaay *eye roll*.


----------



## Beeptime

Omg 8 days?!! Geeze! Can you link me until it last 2 charts? I'd love to see. My temp dropped yesterday. Back up today. Wish I could start AF early, in need to in the mood to wait. It should come on right around the time of my micro exam next week. :/


----------



## southernbound

Here ya go. To make matters weirder my periods have been like 36 hours long the last 3 cycles. Sigh. Wtf?
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-04-11-17-39-13.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3









Screenshot_2015-04-11-17-39-04.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Beeptime

That is so weird? 36 hrs sounds nice, but wrong... 36 hrs... like a day and a half???? That really concerns me. I wonder if there is an issue with the uterine lining? Dr. Dr. DR!!


----------



## southernbound

Yeeeah I get light spotting for a day, and then maybe a day of light flow, a few hours of medium flow and then it tapers off by the next day. Never happened until DS was born. I had textbook cycles before that. I have my yearly pap in June and I'm going to talk to her about trying to fix me before we start TTC in Sept. See if we can get it hashed out in advance.


----------



## Beeptime

Maybe you'll get lucky and they will regulate themselves before you even see your doctor ! We can hope. :) It's so weird, I always read that having kids totally messes up peoples cycles. 

I am 11 DPO today. Chart is still up and down. I haven't been cramping or anything, but strangely just felt a gush, and it was some creamy, pink tinted cm. Maybe I will be getting my wish of an early AF?! HA!


----------



## southernbound

Lol! Your body has heard your request and is trying to grant it. May your AF be ever kind my friend *bow*.

Ok sorry. I don't know what that was. It seemed funnier in my head. 

So in other news, my turd (the horse in my profile pictures, who happens to be much bigger and nastier now) is going back to full time training tomorrow and I will miss him. 

I will NOT miss being woken at 2 am by him using his feeder as a drum.

I will NOT miss finding him with his front hooves over the fence like a dog.

I will NOT miss his biting, thieving, manipulative ways.

But I will miss my boy and the daily entertainment.


----------



## Dill

Any signs of AF yet, Beep?


----------



## southernbound

^ What She Said


----------



## shanis303

Hello ladies! I have spent this beautiful Saturday reading through this enormous post! It has helped me so much in so many ways. This is my first month TTC and I have struggled with no one who is aware/supportive, and I have seen how wonderful you all have been to each other! I hope I can join this club!! I just joined the site to reply so I have to navigate more, but I hope to hear back soon!!


----------



## southernbound

Hehe hi shanis :) I think I speak for everyone when I say that anyone kind and with a bit of a twisted sense of humor is always welcome. TeIl us about yourself.


----------



## shanis303

Have to have a sense of humor at all times! Otherwise life is boring :winkwink: I am 26 years old, married this past May and with DH for 8 years! I have endometriosis so I am hoping it doesn't hurt my chances (doctors say it should be fine). Hoping for a BFP in 11 days!


----------



## southernbound

Endo is terrible but it's SO great that your doctors are optimistic :) I hope you get your BFP! Also congratulations on your upcoming anniversary!


----------



## southernbound

Dill! Beep! Updaaaate!


----------



## Dill

I NEED MORE BEEP IN MY LIFE.

As for me, no signs of the morning sickness or exhaustion letting up yet. I spent most of my morning puking (including at work!) and had to nap in a coworker's office over lunch again.

My next appointment is tomorrow. I think we may be doing the Panorama blood test, so fingers crossed that baby has normal results, and we have the added bonus of an early gender result! :D


----------



## southernbound

Omg dill!!!! Gender! Tell us!


----------



## Dill

I did the Panorama blood draw on Tuesday. Now we wait!


----------



## southernbound

AAAAH how long do results take??


----------



## Sandy1222

Hey all! So I am in my first cycle of trying for #2. I am not doing any temping or OPK's, just like last time. Based on timing of tests, I seem to have O'd on cd7 or so when I got pregnant with my daughter. Basically right when my period ended lol. I got my period on December 14 and got a BFP on January 4. Anyone else have an early O?


----------



## Dill

The amount of time it takes to get results varies. I think the company claims about 5 business days or something along those lines, but my clinic says it's more like 7-10 business days. They're expecting to probably get them by the end of next week.


----------



## Dill

...it's a boy! :D


----------



## southernbound

YAAAAAAASSSSS CALLED IT!!!! omg dill i'm so excited for you. Boys are amazing. You're going to have so much fun.


----------



## Dill

It's what we were hoping for! The family is stoked, minus my sister, who is going absolutely insane over it (she's really upset because the family will "love him more" than her three girls... whatever).


----------



## southernbound

Oh for the love of Pete. Your sister can shove it. I'm sure your family has more humanity and self awareness than that. I'm SO SO excited for you. That's amazing :)


----------



## Dill

The rest of my family is awesome, although I will admit that they are _extremely_ excited for the first grandson!


----------



## southernbound

Oh for sure. I have no doubt. Any name ideas???


----------



## Dill

Yep, we've decided on a first and middle! My mother says we're cruel, and my aunt thinks we're joking, but everyone else seems to approve. They all love the middle name, since it honors my deceased uncle and hubby's deceased grandfather!


----------



## southernbound

Caaaan I hear it? :D :D :D


----------



## Dill

We want Dylan James as the first and middle. :D


----------



## jumpingo

why would your mom think that's cruel??:huh:


----------



## Dill

Because of our last name, hahahahahaha.


----------



## southernbound

Pssssh its lovely


----------



## Dill

Well, there is an intentional joke there.

Dylan ... Pickel ...


----------



## southernbound

See, I think thats AWESOME. I got playful jabs about my name (I have a similar..... style) all my life and I still love my name.


----------



## Dill

I figure if he's going to get teased anyway, why not roll with it? I think trying to pretend that he won't be teased doesn't do him any favors. Heck, I've never known a kid to NOT get teased about their name at some point, regardless of the name. (I heard plenty about my maiden name, and it's not even really very tease-able.)

So yeah, Mom thinks I'm terrible, Aunt thinks I'm joking, sister thinks it's in poor taste, but everyone else seems to generally support it, for the most part.

I, for one, think it's awesome. xD I don't think that makes me a terrible mom-to-be!


----------



## southernbound

No it makes you an awesome, laid back mama which is exactly what more kids need XD. Did you ever watch the Rugrats? It was my favorite show growing up and the baby was named Dill Pickles XD I always loved it.


----------



## Dill

Some of the kids I used to babysit watched it, so I have some vague memories of there being some pickles in the show. That's the only factor that makes me LESS enamored of the name, haha.


----------



## southernbound

Meh, the show is so old it's not like his friends are going to know the connection


----------



## Dill

This is true! But a friend of mine has already suggested that we name boy #2 Tommy.


----------



## southernbound

Rofl thaaat would be kind of awesome. Just saying.


----------



## Dill

IDK, I'm tempted by the $100 offered to me to go with Brandon... ;)


----------



## Dill

Mother-in-law decided to get drunk with one of her friends and then they both ganged up on a pregnancy-related FB post of mine to harass us about our name choice. Way to be mature, MIL!

Are we ever going to see Beep again? :(


----------



## southernbound

WHAT??!?!? What blanking Bs. I would cut a word-for-female-dog. I'm sorry Dill :( And I'm wondering the same thing honestly. :( BEEP WHERE ART THOU


----------

